# The GT40/Ford GT Appreciation Thread



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, i've thought about doing an appreciation thread for the gt40 for quite a while now, because i've been counting down the days to my ford gt rally next month at nola motorsports park.. Post your favorite gt40/ford gt pictures, videos, le mans, anything gt40/ford gt related. Anything from the original gt40 to an new aged twin turbo ford gt monster! 

I'll start with some:


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

:banghead: you should have started a honda appreciation tread.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GT rally? You gunna be driving the all black one and your dad in the track monster? 



slide13 said:


> :banghead: you should have started a honda appreciation tread.


 You are a terrible troll.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Come on guys, not in this thread please


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> GT rally? You gunna be driving the all black one and your dad in the track monster?


 It's a rally and a three day track event at nola motorsports park down in new orleans. I'm bringing the q1 and he's bringing the gt's. We'll both take turns driving all three.


----------



## SB48 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

RQ1 said:


> It's a rally and a three day track event at nola motorsports park down in new orleans. I'm bringing the q1 and he's bringing the gt's. We'll both take turns driving all three.


 I was gunna ask "3 cars for 2 people?" but I remembered you guys have a trailer.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some pictures from the rally last year 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627619651682/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's a short video of a 3D Ford GT40. It was modeled in Autodesk Maya. 

Ford GT-40: The Spirit of Speed Trapped in a Machine


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the racing ford GTs. 

That one with the Falken livery is money!!!


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Love the GT40...but I just want them to build this so. damn. bad.


----------



## SB48 (Sep 6, 2012)

now it's time to play some Need For Speed 2


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

I thought it was tragic that Ford didn't put more factory support behind the GT racing program.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

vr6gtispeed said:


> Here's a short video of a 3D Ford GT40. It was modeled in Autodesk Maya.
> 
> Ford GT-40: The Spirit of Speed Trapped in a Machine


 That's a really cool video :thumbup: 




intercedeGLI said:


> I thought it was tragic that Ford didn't put more factory support behind the GT racing program.


 
I fully agree  

There's still teams like marc vds and matech overseas. I know some guys in the gt club that have built the matech rep. cars that i get to see at my track events.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Some quick pulls in Mexico - a monster Corvette gets toyed with by a GTTT 





 
As badass as the UGR Gallardo's are, I'd take a turbo FGT every day of the week over one.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

intercedeGLI said:


> I thought it was tragic that Ford didn't put more factory support behind the GT racing program.


 
I was going to ask if Ford did any factory sponsored racing with the GT.


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Still one of my top 5. 
I will never forget when I was a valet and this guy (a regular) brought his black one in for the first time. Truly an experience to sit in it and appreciate it, then turn the key let your hands stop shaking and push the big red ENGINE START button and listen to that monster come to life. And look up in the rear view mirror to see the supercharger spinning away at idle . And he had his tuned and an exhaust so it sounded monstrous. It also liked to idle at 15mph in first gear which wasn't very conducive to trying to park, but it didn't matter.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>


 I'm sorry but this video is just painful to watch. I can practically smell the clutch burning through my monitor. That, and I kept waiting for it to switch to the car on a dyno or something but nope...just a three point turn then back to the original parking spot?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

From the Baltimore Grand Prix 2011:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> I'm sorry but this video is just painful to watch. I can practically smell the clutch burning through my monitor. That, and I kept waiting for it to switch to the car on a dyno or something but nope...just a three point turn then back to the original parking spot?


 Yeah, that video is intended for the turbo fury sound only


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

RQ1 said:


>


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

taken from hot shizz


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

SVTDanny said:


>


 I can't see what you posted on my computer at work ?


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

@ LeMans


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

there was one of these beasts at the Phoenix UTI campus...it pretty much just sat on a lift and would get revved randomly and usually with a cold motor 

functional art...love them


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> It's a rally and a three day track event at nola motorsports park down in new orleans. I'm bringing the q1 and he's bringing the gt's. We'll both take turns driving all three.


 Damn, I had no clue this was going on! searching event details now...

edit: not much info on their website. OP any idea if the layman is allowed to attend the event?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> Damn, I had no clue this was going on! searching event details now...


 http://fordgtrally.joyride.com/the-track/


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## westsideseal (Sep 8, 2002)

I really, really, really like GTs. :heart:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)

That sound. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

blackjettah said:


> That sound. :thumbup:


 Absolutely :beer:


----------



## CP1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Simply a gorgeous car. 

I'd take one in the classic blue w/ the white racing stripes - 











but this red one is pretty nice as well.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

Prototype:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

GT40s are 100 times better looking than GTs.. 100.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

I absolutely love the Gulf racing GT40's. It's just a great color combo for that car.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GothingNC (Dec 6, 2004)

One of my favorite cars 







Ford GT Supercar commercial from the Superbowl. P


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GothingNC said:


> One of my favorite cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that one in a long time :thumbup:

Thanks for posting


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

From the VLN Race Series at the Nürburgring:


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Vettes said:


>


I'm sorry, but this is the one car in my book where I would be telling the women to GTF out of the way. :beer:


----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Excellent pictures


http://racing.ford.com/history/news...n-le-mans-victory-commemorated-1293054772662/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Bob Bondurant


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

I love the interior in this car :thumbup:


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

Ford needs to just re-release this car with a tweaked version of the GT500's engine and call it a day. Maybe some updated ICE. This thing still looks so damn sexy and on point. I can't believe it's already 10 years old.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some pictures from the gt rally a while back at vir


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Just wondering, was GT40 built by European Ford specially the British division?? I ask this because from the photos and videos, i only see them in right hand drive... (except Jay Leno one)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Avus said:


> Just wondering, was GT40 built by European Ford specially the British division??


Ford Motor Co. UK i believe around or in 1963


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the rally last year at miller


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The dinner, awesome wall picture


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More miller


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More miller


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GTG/Cruise


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More miller























































In town


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More














































More in town


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the rally at vir














































Heffner twin turbo beast



















Auction


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some video of the GT1 start up at vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Rally 4 pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ec777/sets/72157622463808409/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I :heart: this thread, *easily *the best Ford(s) ever made


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Rare all white stripe delete model


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff from S/W :beer:


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

RQ1 said:


>


Just about perfect.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ yeah that one has a lot of work done to it


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My Uncles GT40 Replica (Superformance). It's a riot to drive. 














































It's actually his wife's car. The Pantera in the background in the first shot it "his" and the GT40 is "hers." She drives the crap out of it too. 

They've been thinking about selling it for one of these:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My Uncles GT40 Replica (Superformance). It's a riot to drive.
> 
> It's actually his wife's car. The Pantera in the background in the first shot it "his" and the GT40 is "hers." She drives the crap out of it too.


Yeah they're fun to drive. That's cool that they both have toys to share


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

My photoset from shooting a GT last April:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryansinibaldi/sets/72157629760480687/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1969 Le Mans GT40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

ry_guy said:


> My photoset from shooting a GT last April:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryansinibaldi/sets/72157629760480687/


Nice pictures


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

awesome thread is awesome. 

in one of the old school pics I noticed that it used rotoflex couplings on the rear driveshafts. 

internet searching related to that fact uncovered this site.... 

http://gelscoemotorsport.com/?page_id=100 

sorry if it was already posted. 

anyway, are MkI's much more common than MkII's? seems like there's always vintage MkI's floating around but you never see MkII's...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MatchStick said:


> awesome thread is awesome.
> 
> in one of the old school pics I noticed that it used rotoflex couplings on the rear driveshafts.
> 
> ...


 That looks to be accurate info on that link, nice info. Yes to me i think the mk1 is much more common these days than the mk2. I think it would also depend where you live in the world too.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Just saw a nice red Ford GT in Montreal. Popped on TCL and see this thread... its a sign.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the rally at vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

At miller


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Old pictures of family and friends at vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some rare test mule and tech demonstrator pictures of the GT development


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mk4


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mk1 gulf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mk2


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mk3


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT40 Mirage


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More mk2


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jerico007 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/features/mmfp_120214_ford_gt_dan_schoneck/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

oh,cool! here's one i snapped some pics of at the Rolex24 in 2009.i was stunned when i saw it,it was so beautiful to see in person.there was a whole field of classic cars staged on the infield of the track.i got to see & hear a good chunk of them after the big Friday night practice, before the race what an experience that was! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4819424955/in/set-72157624562130532 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4820045452/in/set-72157624562130532/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

gruppe-b said:


> oh,cool! here's one i snapped some pics of at the Rolex24 in 2009.i was stunned when i saw it,it was so beautiful to see in person.there was a whole field of classic cars staged on the infield of the track.i got to see & hear a good chunk of them after the big Friday night practice, before the race what an experience that was!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4819424955/in/set-72157624562130532
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4820045452/in/set-72157624562130532/


 Very nice pictures :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

When I first found out that Ford was going to make a new GT40 I was pretty excited. I knew it would be an instantly classic and a solid investment for its owners. Unlike most other exotic high performance cars in its price range the GT has shot up in value. The owners modify them, drive them, repaint them, and they still go up in value. These cars are simply fantastic. Here's a few photos of some South African GT40 kits I saw last year at VIR: 



















obin :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Good stuff obin :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a few GT40's and other things from the Larry H. Miller Museum. 
































^that blue one was Dan Gurneys personal GT40.^


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

RQ1 said:


>


same car/guy?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> same car/guy?


Different car/owner

The picture of that gt you posted is owned by Jason “Mullet” Stevens' 

This is his gt: 1054 RWHP. Twin Turbo and Supercharged engine built by Hennessey 



















The gt that i posted was built by PPR. Here's some videos from their site

http://www.performancepowerracing.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

RQ1 said:


>


Holy.....mother.....


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Scuderia Filipinetti GT40 qualifying run at the 2012 Le Mans Classic


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

heading to nola motorsports tomorrow for some wet weather karting. very nice place.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The Sage said:


> heading to nola motorsports tomorrow for some wet weather karting. very nice place.


:thumbup: I can't wait to go, i leave on the 8th for the long drive to nola. I just hope the weather is good.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Fast lap with the marc vds racing team (ford gt race car)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Just wiki researching the GT40 and i never realized there was a successor to it, the p68. Beautiful car, shame it never won anything.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

I was 2 cars back from one for about 100 miles yesterday morning:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

Was looking for some living room GT40 art and came across this ... pretty badass.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/110910819/vintage-styled-ford-gt40-giclee-legacy


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ That's a nice one.

Here's some gt/gt40 artwork by camilo pardo, chief designer of the ford gt and website below

http://www.camilopardo.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some old camilo pardo ford gt design pictures


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

SVTDanny said:


> I was 2 cars back from one for about 100 miles yesterday morning:



Hey! That's my car!  And that's me in the 2nd pic explaining the glove compartment.

This is the greatest GT40/GT thread in the universe.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Turn the volume up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeremy Clarkson drives original GT40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the dave friedman collection


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More pictures from the dave friedman collection


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from my track event at nola motorsports last week. I have a lot of GT pictures from this event. More pictures to come.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)

Some of these might already be here...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some of my pictures of ray hofman unveiling his new gt1 street version packages at nola. Ray is standing to the left in the red shirt. He owns that world record holding UGR lambo that everyone was talking about on this forum a few weeks ago.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Twin Turbo GT at Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola























































Camilo pardo, chief designer of the ford gt showed up with his gt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Another twin turbo gt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll repost those pictures on the previous page tonight.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's my friend ron taking this passenger around nola in his gt, too funny


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some family fun at nola. Finishing off the slicks at the end of the last day, well the rears


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some more info on the street legal GT1-S and GT3-S 

http://www.carguychronicles.com/2012/10/ford-gt-supercars-street-legal-gt1-s.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A rainy 2010 rally at vir with the matech gt


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

I want to throat punch whomever put the lambo doors on the GTX1. 


My friend's GT40:






Ford GT:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

At about 2:00min. is where the in-car gt40 footage begins. Sounds incredible :beer:






Start-up and walk around


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> From the Baltimore Grand Prix 2011:


today on my way to work, i saw one on I405 heading South and i was heading North, so no time to take a pic, but it was GULF pain job, looked so good


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola. Turn the volume up!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The performance power racing twin turbo ford gt went 283mph at the kennedy space station apparently. 

I heard the press release and video will be out on monday.

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com...ng-mile-record-at-kennedy-space-center-45612/


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^ Apparently, they failed to get it airborn even with front splitter/air dam removed. lol.

Kidding aside, they did not simply break the record...they vaporized it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> ^^^ Apparently, they failed to get it airborn even with front splitter/air dam removed. lol.
> 
> Kidding aside, they did not simply break the record...they vaporized it.


Yeah that's nuts.... i can't wait to see the video. I enjoyed that video you made of nola :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

October 26th 2012 (texas mile)


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

What are Ford GT prices doing as time passes? Softening? Rising? Stagnant?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


> What are Ford GT prices doing as time passes? Softening? Rising? Stagnant?


Rising for the most part. They continue to appreciate in value. Great car and a great buy :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Started taking apart the tungsten gt today. "Mini whipple build". 

Cell phone pics. Some prep/before pictures


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Taking off the charger and exhaust


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Old charger










Whipple. Shipping it out tomorrow for rebuild and paint. It's going to be painted the stock silver










Accufab throttle body










All exhuast pipes will be ceramic coated also. Also a custom carbon fiber cold air intake. More to come


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^ How does one screw turn twice as fast as the other? lol! I think I'm missing something...like a matching gear inside the snout.

Why did you take the Eaton apart?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> ^^^ How does one screw turn twice as fast as the other? lol! I think I'm missing something...like a matching gear inside the snout.
> 
> Why did you take the Eaton apart?


Took the eaton apart because it blew up. It had a smaller pulley and tune, wasn't stock. The car has been driven hard for many years. The eaton had about 10,000 track miles on it.

It completely locked up and wouldn't turn over, smoke the whole deal. Time for some whipple fury :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I figured i would just post the gt builds that we are going to do in this thread now and in the future instead of making separate build threads.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Another video from the texas mile over the weekend. October 27th 2012


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

Jay does a nice burnout at the end of the video.

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/2005-ford-gt/1239296/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's the video of the 1700hp PPR twin turbo gt doing 283mph in a standing mile. I was hoping for a better in-car video showing the speed tac, and especially with no music. I also think they should have did this at the texas mile event around all the competition.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Pictures from the texas mile event last weekend 2012


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

Quite a bit of controversy over the PPR effort. OTOH, Mark H has the most badass GT ever. That rig is Mad Max quality.

BTW, the PPR car was parked when the F104 took off. Some people thought the car was going as fast as the plane.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> Quite a bit of controversy over the PPR effort. OTOH, Mark H has the most badass GT ever. That rig is Mad Max quality.
> 
> BTW, the PPR car was parked when the F104 took off. Some people thought the car was going as fast as the plane.


In my opinion i think the PPR controversy stems from the fact that he didn't do the run with his competition in texas. Mark's car is badass....:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More pictures of the PPR GT


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Mach 40, from SEMA : 1969 Mustang Mach 1 + 2006 Ford GT












Inside Line said:


> The Mach 40 started life as a 1969 Ford Mustang Mach 1 that underwent one hell of a transformation by Oregon-based Eckert's Rod and Custom. They poured thousands of man-hours into it, reworking every contour so as to create a stunning mash-up of a GT40 and a Mach 1. The heart of the Mach 40 is its midengine conversion; it features an E85-swilling, Whipple-blown powertrain from a 2006 Ford GT mounted behind the front seats that kicks out some 850 horsepower.
> 
> It's been chopped, dropped, gutted and flared, plus the roof has been sectioned and both ends have been totally reworked. An all-aluminum double-wishbone suspension underpins the front end. Each of the two radiator fans is ducted directly to the hood vents. A lot of the work is subtle but painstaking, evidence of first-rate craftsmanship. Though the donor chassis came from a 1960s Ford Mustang, so much work was involved that the Mach 40 has become essentially a custom car with an old VIN.












more pics and article http://www.insideline.com/features/top-10-cars-of-the-2012-sema-show.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

slirt said:


>



That's awesome! 

I heard about this build, but i never had the chance to see pictures of it.

I'd like to see some pictures of the engine bay, couldn't find any.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a pretty cool twin turbo gt build by centerline motorsports to follow.

http://www.centerlinemotorsports.com/?project=ford-gt-tt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some more nola pictures from the rally (not my pictures)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcooper0818/sets/72157631901807591/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ray hofman's twin turbo gt, just a walk around with turbo fury sound 

Turn the volume up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a link to some awesome lola, gt40 and others racing at the '11 goodwood revival. Check it out :thumbup:

http://blog.axisofoversteer.com/2011/10/2011-goodwood-revival-temple-of_06.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Workhorse #1

http://www.amazon.com/Ford-GT-Legend-Comes-Life/dp/0760319936


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic thread!


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice pictures and welcome to the forum


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

slirt said:


>


I found a video of this sema car with some good info about the build


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Whipple update: 

Hangin out in the garage working on the gt over the weekend. Received the whipple back from rebuild and paint. Also the exhaust pipes came back from JetHot (ceramic coated). Here's some pictures. 




























and the pipes back from Jet Hot


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some more pictures of the install. New pictures at the end of page 10. 

New gasket 
































































Accufab throttle body 





































I'll post the start-up video later on today


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's the start-up video. Still have some bugs to work out, dyno tuning also in the near future. It's just great to have the monster running again


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Edited the video above because of it shaking too much. I hope it's okay now.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Whipple did a great job with the rebuild and paint. Here's a before and after .


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Not sure if rozap?! Dear god.  

Worlds Fastest Street Car @ 283mph - PPR Standing Mile Guinness World Record from Stage 3 Imports on Vimeo.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Is the original GT40 a very hard car to drive??


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Not sure if rozap?! Dear god.


 :thumbup: Cool video 




Avus said:


> Is the original GT40 a very hard car to drive??


 
I've never driven an original before but i've been told it takes some seat time to get comfortable.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## R32sr (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. 

Love the Ford GT.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT wall art


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.carguychronicles.com/2012/12/ford-gt-40gt-inside-fords-design-studio.html#more


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome GT3 race car for sale

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...rationDate=2005-01-01&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Finished up the GT over the weekend. It's incredible the difference in power from the old charger to the whipple. We still have to take it to evolution for dyno/tune. I'll make a video when we're at evolution for the tune. I thought the car was pure evil before, it's at whole new level now!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


I recognize these cars and that cabin. They are all local to me. All super nice owners as well.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More of the green monster at the rally


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

2013 Goodwood Revival To Honor 50 Years Of The Ford GT40

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1081265_2013-goodwood-revival-to-honor-50-years-of-the-ford-gt40


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

I love  and hate  this thread


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## bob570 (Oct 9, 2010)

SB48 said:


> now it's time to play some Need For Speed 2


Hell yes!!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


>


Your car sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MHNCO said:


>


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ford GT article - Ford Times April 1964


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT40 cutaway drawings


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Good read about AMGT40/1. After page 1 is the restoration info/pics.

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/amgt40-1/index.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure where you come up with these pics but keep them coming!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT40 Restoration*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/index.html










*The Start*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/start.htm

*The Challenge*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/challenge.htm

*The Process*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/process.htm

*The Motivation*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/motivation.htm

*The Details*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/details.htm

*The Finish*

http://www.racingicons.com/gt/finish.htm

You can click the pictures on the last link for more info about the cars. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The legend of the buried GT-40*

http://thegarageblog.com/garage/the-legend-of-the-buried-gt-40/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p1015.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p1021.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p1037.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p1046.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p1102.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/p103.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://shelbyamericancollection.org/collection/j7.shtml


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Who else noticed this?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

* Ford GT Roadster *

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/3359/Ford-GT-Roadster.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

MHNCO said:


> Who else noticed this?



I believe it was their quad cam engine.

http://www.quadcamford.com/development.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Classic shell commercial with Richie Ginther


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Video - http://www.fiskens.com/pages/common/flash.aspx?pg=1721


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

'04 ford gt test mule - chassis# 007

http://www.vintagemotorssarasota.co...ctory Mule/2004 FORD GT FACTORY TEST MULE.htm


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for keeping this going. I come back often to see what's new.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> Thanks for keeping this going. I come back often to see what's new.


:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Motor Trend article


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Another good article

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gwxoft9rts6ckzw/GT40 Octane Jan 2013.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ford gt wall mount for sale on ebay  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exclusive-S...igures_Diecast_US&hash=item564ba49de2&afsrc=1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool desktop background


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

at local Cars and Coffee...


IMG_1166_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

http://area.autodesk.com/showcase/movies/ford_gt_40_the_spirit_of_speed_trapped_in_a_machine


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Great car both old and new!!:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.carguychronicles.com/2011/10/ford-gt40-mk-iii-mayhem-in-manhattan.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The making of "the one"


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.rmauctions.com/FeatureCars.cfm?SaleCode=AZ13&CarID=r168#


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Simeone Museum - Fantastic museum local to me in philly


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.sportscardigest.com/alan-mann-ford-gt40-mk-i-car-profile/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

"Satin 7" - 4th edition in the Camilo Pardo Signature Series 



> Hot Rod black base color with an abstract mirrachrome center stripe and roundels
> Twin turbo system that on race gas can produce 1000HP
> GTG vintage bumper delete and true X pipe exhaust
> Satellite, bluetooth, navigation, and reverse camera audio system
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/telkine/4503333228/in/photostream


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dylankingphotography/8316143788/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> 1964 Ford GT40 Prototype, SOLD ! $4,950,000
> The Ford Advanced Vehicles, Shelby American and Ford Styling Department
> CHASSIS NO. GT/104
> 289 CID OHV Shelby V-8 Engine
> ...


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

RQ1 said:


>


 Modern style 19/20 wheels and 30 aspect ratio tires don't work with the retro body. The wheels dominate rather than complement.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Camilo pardo at work


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Picked up the track wheels from ZRZ powder coating today after work. They did a great job.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some build/paint pictures of the "Merkury 4" GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More "Merkury 4" 




































































































Video - [video]http://vimeo.com/onexrun/merkury4[/video]


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow I'm speechless.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the 2005 GT (brochure)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

From the 2006 (brochure)

http://www.century-cars.nl/documents/FordGT.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Superformance


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool GT sculpture


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures of mine of an 1966 holman moody GT40 MkII that showed up at vir. The car sounded incredible. 




























Here's some video of it


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some old pictures of pops at vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More of my old vir pictures


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

This used to be sitting on top of the Wixom plant but now it's inside SVT/Roush. Took it a couple weeks ago on a tour. I think they said they used the fiberglass shell on a test mule as well.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

todras said:


> This used to be sitting on top of the Wixom plant but now it's inside SVT/Roush. Took it a couple weeks ago on a tour. I think they said they used the fiberglass shell on a test mule as well.


 Thanks for posting. I have some pictures of that GT before it ended up on the wall. I'll look for them.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Concept sketch for the original Ford GT40 race car










The first prototype of the Ford GT40 race car (chassis no. GT/101).


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds pretty good too


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Damn.... sounds great.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

^ 
Great video :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT40 MK2 Prototype



























































































http://www.lutziger-classiccars.ch/...type-1964-Schwarz_zb+jdJvSwnaRGXSO4Gsnnw.aspx


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Peter Sutcliffe - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Sutcliffe_(racing_driver)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT at cota 














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's that Top Gear Australia episode - RHD whipple GT


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

Thank you for continually adding to this thread! Great car, especially in person. My neighbor has one. (among other high end exotics he likes to park in the elements and on the street).


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

My friend pete in his GT at the AWE BBQ last year


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

From Autoweek:

First production GT40 Mark II rediscovered -


> chassis P/1011 to receive full restoration


http://www.autoweek.com/article/201...rk-II-rediscovered-&utm_campaign=awdailydrive


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More pictures from the rally last year at nola motorsports park

Camillo


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More fun at nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some standing mile action at nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking over this thread makes me realize how much better the GT40 was than the GT. GT40 was worth revisiting and the GT was a worthy effort but, no where near as amazing as the GT40 was in its day.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1967 Ford GT40 MKIV Recreation









































































More pictures and info:

http://www.motorclassiccorp.com/67-ford-gt40-mkiv-recreation.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Little photoshoot last year


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Just got this in the mail on Thursday, Fujimi 1/24-scale kit...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Lego GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures of the Elite Autos showroom - Jonesboro, AR. One of the largest GT dealers around..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Amelia Island 2013 (not my pictures)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More from Amelia Island


















































































Full set:

http://www.supercars.net/gallery/119513/2952/1.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.correiodopovo.com.br/blogs/pitlane/?p=15067


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## arcorl (Dec 1, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marga2ret (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm bringing the q1 and he's bringing the gt's.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Reported post, mods please delete...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The first and only 4.2 Liquid Cooled Kenne Bell GT. They did a 230mph run at texas mile today.





































Here's some swap/build pictures
































































Waiting for texas mile video..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Start-up video






Here's the texas mile run video


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkH Camo GT 267.6 mph Texas Mile World Record Video - March 23 2013


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Turn the volume up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Texas Mile - march 2013


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. H2O WERKS (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Review of the GT40s at the 2013 Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance by Richard Owen of Supercars.net. Included is a brief review of GT104, GT108, GT40P/1036, GT40P/1049, GT40P/1072, GT40/M3/1103, M10001, J6, XGT3, GT40P/1074, GT40P/1075, GT40P/1076.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bustedbucket (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw a snazzy red one on the newtown bypass yesterday . It made vroom vroom sounds.

I 'preciate :thumbup:.


----------



## NBDuke (Apr 7, 2009)

Saw one, or a replica, driving around the other day

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6014053-Saw-an-old-Ford-the-other-day...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

bustedbucket said:


> Saw a snazzy red one on the newtown bypass yesterday . It made vroom vroom sounds.
> 
> I 'preciate :thumbup:.


 That was probably my buddy pete

His gt:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More pictures of the GT assembly plant


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

Hopefully not a repost, but I just found this thread, and I'm in love. :thumbup:

Here's an article with my friend helping restore chassis #1032.

http://m.motortrend.com/classic/features/12q4_1966_ford_gt_mark_ii/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ :thumbup:


GT plant tour video, enjoy


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Jason Steven's GT1100
































































http://revvolution.com/techarticles/id/149


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

God I love this thread. 

Everytime I see photos of this car I think that it has to be one of the coolest, best looking, most badass cars ever made. And I want one.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>


I do 't normally go for this look but DEAR GOD that's beautiful.


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

“Black Tip 1” is the 1st Black Tip Model and the 5th edition of the Camilo Pardo/ The GT Guy LLC Signature Series


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting ready for vir. Hoosiers mounted and new track wheel set-up. Snapped some pics after install.


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)

RQ1 said:


> “Black Tip 1” is the 1st Black Tip Model and the 5th edition of the Camilo Pardo/ The GT Guy LLC Signature Series


Anymore info on this? I can't really find anything from Google when I search it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Boomhauer said:


> Anymore info on this? I can't really find anything from Google when I search it.


Not too much info on this car as it was finished last week i believe. The car is currently owned by Camilo. (his personal car)

Some mods include: It has around 650hp. pulley & tune upgrade, GTG vintage bumper delete kit, GTG true X muffler.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Sounds great man!:thumbup:

Always enjoy your videos


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

We had a three day event at vir last weekend and tested out the whipple. Overall the car runs great with the whipple. The really good news is the engine didn't run that hot at all, was kind of concerned that it would but the car was wicked on the full course. Bad news was the whipple belt snapped in the final saturday session but no big deal easy fix. Some pictures:













































































































I'll have to upload some in-car video soon.


----------



## dubairsphil (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> We had a three day event at vir last weekend and tested out the whipple. Overall the car runs great with the whipple. The really good news is the engine didn't run that hot at all, was kind of concerned that it would but the car was wicked on the full course. Bad news was the whipple belt snapped in the final saturday session but no big deal easy fix. Some pictures:


you were the only car that I had to give a point by in orange group in your rossion:laugh:

content: I'd love to put this setup on some ford one day. Weber IDA's are pretty cool, but dcoe's on anything is just way cooler


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like this guy has a globetrotters game after work


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

From our local C&C this past weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> you were the only car that I had to give a point by in orange group in your rossion:laugh:


:thumbup:

It's so much fun on the full course. I can't wait until i go back..



evosky said:


> From our local C&C this past weekend


Nice pics evosky.:thumbup: The yellow w/black stripes is becoming more and more rare these days.

You guys have a great C&C turnout.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> It's so much fun on the full course. I can't wait until i go back..


Chances are I will probably be there as well. My father and I try to do one event a month. I was pulling 2:19's with 300 tread wear street tires, cant wait to get my r comps back on.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

:heart: This thread 

Keep em coming... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool shots! Have you ever been at VIR when Olthoff was there? Would be interesting to see the GT and the MkII mixing it up a little.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Cool shots! Have you ever been at VIR when Olthoff was there? Would be interesting to see the GT and the MkII mixing it up a little.


 WOW! They sound incredible.. 

The only GT40 i've ever seen at vir when i was there was this Holman Moody mk2. I snapped some pics of it.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> Cool shots! Have you ever been at VIR when Olthoff was there? Would be interesting to see the GT and the MkII mixing it up a little.


 Ive been up there quite a few times with them, I should have pictures lingering around


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I have the unusual desire to get my next tank of gas at Gulf now.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ThomasWilliams (Jun 18, 2013)

Those are really some top notch car accessories. Would be such a great opportunity if given a chance to test drive one of these speed demons! Enthusiasts would definitely appreciate such a gem and others would first be enticed by its exterior alone. Definitely a great combo of both physical beauty and overall capability.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone done a thorough instrumented road test of a GT40 Mk.I or Mk.II(or a very accurate replica)? I'm very curious to see how long the GT40's performance stayed relevant in the pantheon of Supercars. [IE How new of a Ferrari would you have to buy to escape a GT40?]


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.dragtimes.com/blog/mclaren-mp4-12c-volcano-orange-vs-ford-gt-red-and-white-photo-gallery


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some fun at vir


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice flames ^^^^


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Nice flames ^^^^





MHNCO said:


>


Looks great, love the new paint..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some flame action


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

>


Dat gap?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> Has anyone done a thorough instrumented road test of a GT40 Mk.I or Mk.II(or a very accurate replica)? I'm very curious to see how long the GT40's performance stayed relevant in the pantheon of Supercars. [IE How new of a Ferrari would you have to buy to escape a GT40?]


I remember having a review of the MK1. Was as fast as the Ford GT.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Camilo


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

He sounds stoned


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice video 

Dearborn, Michigan Automotive Hall of Fame - Ford GT40 50th / Ford GT 10th Anniversary Celebration


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More of the GTG


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SpecIndustries (Feb 2, 2013)

via https://twitter.com/KimDotcom:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Noway he fits in that car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More coverage of the GTG

http://automotiveerotica.com/2013/08/428/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

The GT40 is an outrageously good looking car; especially in GT(racing) form. 

How much can they be had for these days?-- the re-make, of course.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

At least 100k for a quality chassis with a nice drivetrain (webber down drafts, solid lifter small block, a nicer transaxle). 

On another note, I really dislike the looks of the big block GT40. It loses the elegance of the original design. I'm convinced Shelby didn't know how to build engines, hence always leaning on the big block crutch.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Ford Employee Car show at the Research & Innovation Center


Project GT, coyote 302 engine swap


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

RQ1 said:


>


I've never seen this intake/airbox setup before with the plate over the carbs. Was it run like that or just made to stop stuff falling into the stacks whilst on display? Did the tray seal up against a ram air scoop in the rear shell?

Anyone?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

drecian said:


> I've never seen this intake/airbox setup before with the plate over the carbs. Was it run like that or just made to stop stuff falling into the stacks whilst on display? Did the tray seal up against a ram air scoop in the rear shell?
> 
> Anyone?


It's a carb configuration protection set-up. I know they ran the open carb set-up also. The rear of the clamshell had air vent circulation.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool photo is that smoke?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Cool photo is that smoke?


Yep, that's what the owner said.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Smigelski said:


> From the Baltimore Grand Prix 2011:


I remember that counterfeit white Countach behind it. The wheels were in terrible shape. :facepalm:

Canibeat is dumb, but this picture is cool.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ nice pictures and again the paint turned out great. Love that interior


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop background version - http://i.imgur.com/GfLEtuC.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Those are really good


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

In the rain at Goodwood


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

RQ1 said:


> In the rain at Goodwood


Amazing skill there. :thumbup:


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

What do these go for now a days? I remember new ones were like, $135,000 at one point


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RacerrRex said:


> What do these go for now a days? I remember new ones were like, $135,000 at one point


250K range, depending on mileage could be more or less. An '05 red/white stripe 1,800 miles sold for 255K last week at mecum


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Goodwood 2013


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More coverage of Goodwood 2013 - http://www.sportscardigest.com/goodwood-revival-2013-ford-gt40-race-photos/


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

It's amazing how much love I have for the GT40 and how much hate I have for the GT. Such minimal differences can change so much in appearance.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Can someone smarter than me tell me a bit about this one? Wasn't it destroyed in a race? Replica? Restoration?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, what a festival of GT40's !

Now, how many tweed newsboy caps can we count in those pics .... :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

subgraphic said:


> Can someone smarter than me tell me a bit about this one? Wasn't it destroyed in a race? Replica? Restoration?


It's an 1965 GT40 roadster prototype - chassis# GT/111 and i believe 1 of 5 built. As far as i know this one was never wrecked.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

slightly off topic, but i've often wondered what the delta in performance would be of cars of this caliber if they were to be outfitted with a modern tire design and compound with a revised spring/damper combo and nothing else.

i know that the dynamic would change, but given the general weight, power, and braking ability to be the same, i would imagine that the extra grip would increase the limit of their handling quite a bit. and, as a result, lower lap times.

i just wonder how much...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

TwoLitreVW said:


> slightly off topic, but i've often wondered what the delta in performance would be of cars of this caliber if they were to be outfitted with a modern tire design and compound with a revised spring/damper combo and nothing else.
> 
> i know that the dynamic would change, but given the general weight, power, and braking ability to be the same, i would imagine that the extra grip would increase the limit of their handling quite a bit. and, as a result, lower lap times.
> 
> i just wonder how much...


Are you referring to the GT40 in general or any vintage race car ?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

Any car really, but in this thread, the GT40 specifically. Mostly because it was so spectacular in its day that it would be interesting to see what it would do compard to today's cars, given those concessions.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RQ1 said:


> In the rain at Goodwood


Interview with kenny brack on how he raced w/ race highlights


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

TwoLitreVW said:


> Any car really, but in this thread, the GT40 specifically. Mostly because it was so spectacular in its day that it would be interesting to see what it would do compard to today's cars, given those concessions.


:thumbupkay, definitely an interesting thought to ponder. I've found myself thinking along those lines before.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of my pics from C&C today


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

*I Like All the GT40s but...*

The Ford GT40 Mark 2 was my favorite. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jAWGPeoFOA


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://fordgt.eesc.com/fordgt/home.asp


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ nice pics of the S3ctor AirStrip Attack:thumbup:


MarkH's GT getting ready for Texas Mile


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

*More from Airstrip Attack*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Chip Foose receiving his 50th birthday gift from his wife and the Foose Team.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Monza 1969


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636401102185/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

GD I want a GT :thumbup:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

They look funny running that little rubber in the rear mandated at Goodwood


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

*More from Airstrip Attack*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^
Awesome shots!


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

Mark H's Texas Mile GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A drive a couple of weeks ago to a local meet


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some dyno tuning


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Back in 2005 when I was still at university, Ford was recruiting during one of our career fairs. They decided to bring in some demo cars - an MSP6, new Mustang GT, Falcon GT, and an early production tester Ford GT. Of course, they gave rides in all of them around the park behind the school, so I was able to experience them all from the passenger's perspective.























































My buddy going for one of the ride-alongs


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^
It's rare to experience that specific GT up-close or to see pictures of it. 

Thanks for sharing evosky :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> ^
> It's rare to experience that specific GT up-close or to see pictures of it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing evosky :beer:


Do you know anything more about it? All I know is when I asked the rep who drove me around, he said that it was one of ones that they sent in to get the car certified/whatever for production. The interior was definitely still being sorted out from what I could tell.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Probably posted before, but here's the nice replica Superformance GT40 at the local C&C. 
There's also a GTX1 that comes every now and then, but I almost never get any pics of it, don't know why :banghead:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

evosky said:


> Do you know anything more about it? All I know is when I asked the rep who drove me around, he said that it was one of ones that they sent in to get the car certified/whatever for production. The interior was definitely still being sorted out from what I could tell.


It's one of the original test mule GT's. That's why it has the rare factor. That's really awesome that you were able to sit in that car and enjoy the car. Good stuff dude :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkH's GT did 278.2 mph at the Texas Mile event today. 



















More pics and video to follow


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^
He probably will have the in-car video done soon.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

RQ1 said:


> MarkH's GT did 278.2 mph at the Texas Mile event today.


Holy ****. For aging supercars, these things are monsters.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

278mph?!?! Holy crap!!!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's the latest video, would've liked to see more in-car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

yep - this thread confirmed that the GT40 is the only car I'd ever do financially irresponsible things for to get.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I saw my first Ford GT in person the other night while driving home. It was grey with silver stripes. It sounded amazing, so much awesome.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkH's GT - engine removal after his record setting run at texas mile.



















Engine is being shipped to accufab for inspection


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola GT rally 2012


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


This pic makes my head explode. Who/where/how/what/when???


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

bonehead04 said:


> This pic makes my head explode. Who/where/how/what/when???


Some info:

http://www.rofgocollection.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love this shot of Camilo's old GT 










Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/1gsRlGi.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Henry A Davis's 1966 GT40 MK1 (#1040)









































































Great Article by Stanceworks - http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/12/...a-daviss-1966-ford-gt40-mk1-le-mans-race-car/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mark IV Information Brochure*



> Learn of the legendary project, led by Mike Teske and Ken Thompson, to finish final production of the Mark IV series of GT40s


https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/fullscreen/91444/mark-iv-information-brochure


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotel de France


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw this on Saturday


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice. Where was that, museum?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Blackhawk Museum. Amazing place.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Blackhawk Museum. Amazing place.


Pics not working??

Timely post. How is the C&C at Blackhawk? Is it still first Sunday? Thinking of trekking up there with some friends.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bonehead04 said:


> Pics not working??
> 
> Timely post. How is the C&C at Blackhawk? Is it still first Sunday? Thinking of trekking up there with some friends.


Sadly my other thread killed my old Photobucket account. 

C&C is still the first Sunday, and it's been great the last four months. I'm going to miss this Sunday, but I'll be there in March.


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sadly my other thread killed my old Photobucket account.
> 
> C&C is still the first Sunday, and it's been great the last four months. I'm going to miss this Sunday, but I'll be there in March.


Fix the pics!
Thanks. I live a good 3 hours south of Danville, but I'm itching to take the GT to a good meet. There's nothing down here!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

bonehead04 said:


> I live a good 3 hours south of Danville, but I'm itching to take the GT to a good meet. There's nothing down here!


I will be at C&C at Blackhawk on Sunday (Feb 2). Last couple have been well attended. Get there early! Would love to see your car...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I will be at C&C at Blackhawk on Sunday (Feb 2). Last couple have been well attended. Get there early! Would love to see your car...


Thanks for the info! This Sunday is a bit too last minute for such a long trip. Also need to get some work done on the car. Will possibly aim for March, though! Let us (me) know if any GT's show up this weekend.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Last pic is sick


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

I always love the updates to this thread.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Garage Find - Chassis P/1067*



> If you saw the tail end of a GT40 sticking out of a suburban garage with junk piled all over it, you would assume it was some long forgotten kit car project, but that was not the case in one Thousand Oaks neighborhood, where one of the most desirable cars has been sitting in a cocoon since the late 70's. A meeting at The Friends of Steve McQueen Car Show, lead car collector Thomas Shaughnessy to this rare piece of automotive history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2014/02/garage-find-gt40-mki-chassis-p1067.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I had the opportunity to meet ray at the GT Rally, he was very nice and loved Ford GT's (I think he owned 10 GT's at one point). Here's some pictures of his Ford GT wide body kit unveiling at the rally at nola motorsports park (2012)























































RIP Ray


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RIP


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Love this thread. When I win the lottery I want an original GT40, a hot-rodded GT40 replica (ERA, CAV, RCR, Superformance?), and a couple different Ford GTs including that black on black on black stripe delete one shown in post #891.

Not sure if this has been posted yet

1966 Sebring 12 Hours


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

When is ford going to build another one !?!?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

drhavoc said:


> When is ford going to build another one !?!?


2045. Maybe. But probably not. The world is changing and cars like the Ford GT probably won't make much sense in a future filled with autonomous or semi-autonomous green machines.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This popped up on cars.com. Some of the text repeats itself, interesting story if true. Pics and text from cars.com/dealer that created the listing.

"The 2005 Ford GT Prototype PB1-3 was one of the stepping stones to the cars we see on the road today. The PB1-3 had the task of testing for durability, weather condition and over all reliability. When it was finished performing the duties asked from Ford, it was purchased by Steve Saleen. The PB1-3 has many unique features along with being one of the rarest American cars manufactured. Most notably is the Heritage paint with no stripes. It also includes: prototype exhaust with complete racing headers, a style 2 muffler, a kill switch under the front hood to shut off circuits not approved yet, a production blower, an amazing 5.4 liter engine and much more. Own a piece of automotive history for far below the assumed market value! 2005 Ford Gt Prototype PB1-3 Authentic.... Head Turning... One of a Kind... The 2005 Ford GT Prototype PB1-3 was one of the stepping stones to the cars we see on the road today. The PB1-3 had the task of testing for durability, weather conditions and over all reliability. When it was finished performing the duties asked from Ford,it was purchased by Steve Saleen. The PB1-3 has many unique features along with being one of the rarest American cars ever manufactured. Most notably is the heritage paint with no stripes! It also includes: prototype exhaust with complete racing headers, a style 2 muffler, a kill switch under the front hood to shut off circuits not approved yet, control arms identical to the CP-1, pre-production transmission, early radiator fan switches, a production blower, an amazing 5.4 liter engine and much more."


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I remember that one, That was one of the original 12hr track tested GT's. Do you have a link for the ad ?

This was the old for sale ad from when it sold in chicago: http://www.chicagomotorcars.com/web/used/Ford-GT-PB1-3-2005-West-Chicago-Illinois/1168817/


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> I remember that one, That was one of the original 12hr track tested GT's. Do you have a link for the ad ?


Heh, I don't know why I didnt post a link! :screwy:

Ford GT prototype PB1-3 for sale on cars.com.

Ford GT prototype PB1-3 for sale on the dealers website.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

RQ1, any idea when you'll next be at VIR? I'd still like to check you and your fathers cars out at some point. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

pentaxshooter said:


> RQ1, any idea when you'll next be at VIR? I'd still like to check you and your fathers cars out at some point. :thumbup:


Yeah for sure. Definitely svt superfest May 23-25, probably will be there before then at some point though.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Make some noise


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MHNCO said:


> Make some noise



Hooooooooly sh*t thats incredible! Whats the story? Some kind of hill climb event?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Make some noise



Sounds great dude, you need to post more often


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

MHNCO said:


> Make some noise


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chassis P/1075*

http://blog.thehenryford.org/2014/03/gt40-1075-a-two-time-le-mans-champion/



> Visitors to The Henry Ford may have noticed that we have a very special guest in the Driving America exhibit: GT40 chassis number 1075, one of the world’s most celebrated race cars. The car has six race victories to its credit, but it is best known for winning the 24 Hours of Le Mans – twice. Race fans know that Le Mans is not only the most prestigious event in motorsport, but also among the most grueling. Cars and drivers are pushed to their limits, running hard on the difficult course for 24 non-stop hours. Simply finishing the race is a major accomplishment. Winning is the capstone in any car’s career. Winning twice, well, that’s nothing short of extraordinary.
> 
> Car 1075 has its roots in Ford Motor Company’s legendary fight to beat Ferrari in the 1960s. After avoiding motor racing for many years, Ford jumped in with both feet in the early 1960s. The company actually tried to purchase Ferrari in 1963. It was a shrewd idea – the acquisition would have given Ford instant prestige and a massive head start in its racing efforts. But it was not to be. The two companies could not come to agreeable terms and the negotiations ended. Unable to buy the Italian automaker, Ford decided to beat it.
> 
> ...





> 1968 Ford Mark I, Chassis Number 1075
> •Maker: Ford Motor Company, Dearborn, Michigan
> •Engine: Ford V-8 with Gurney-Weslake cylinder heads, overhead valves, 302 cubic inches
> •Transmission: 5-speed manual
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Haha :beer:



IIsides said:


>


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> Hooooooooly sh*t thats incredible! Whats the story? Some kind of hill climb event?


That is early morning at Candelas up towards Rocky Flats


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> That is early morning at Candelas up towards Rocky Flats


Awesome, Mike. Was someone manning the exterior shots or did you just plant two cameras on a rock?
I need some exterior footage. I don't even have a good sense of what my car sounds like from the outside yet.

My scenery isn't nearly as nice, but the sound is pretty close.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

bonehead04 said:


> I don't even have a good sense of what my car sounds like from the outside yet.


I think you do now! Was the mic placed at a different spot than the camera? On bumper? (I assume so since you have eliminated the wind noise). Sounds fantastic, especially at high revs!!! 

If you ask here for help to man an external camera at roadside, I think you'll get lots of volunteers (me included!).


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I think you do now! Was the mic placed at a different spot than the camera? On bumper? (I assume so since you have eliminated the wind noise). Sounds fantastic, especially at high revs!!!
> 
> If you ask here for help to man an external camera at roadside, I think you'll get lots of volunteers (me included!).


Haha. I have an idea but I've never heard it other than through video. 
And yes, mic was remotely mounted on the bumper.

Where are you located? I'd take you up on your offer if you're close!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


On a similar note......


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

In the case of that video it was my GP and my 7D with external mic. If you can find a willing participant, that would be the best option. I like to go out at 6am on a Sun morning and most my friends are either tee'ing off or sound asleep at that time.



bonehead04 said:


> Awesome, Mike. Was someone manning the exterior shots or did you just plant two cameras on a rock?
> I need some exterior footage. I don't even have a good sense of what my car sounds like from the outside yet.
> 
> My scenery isn't nearly as nice, but the sound is pretty close.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

bonehead04 said:


> Where are you located? I'd take you up on your offer if you're close!


Danville, CA!


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Danville, CA!


That's right. I forgot. Still hoping to get to Blackhawk at some point. Although more likely I'll try to get to the C&C in San Jose in the next month or two. Any plans to go to that one?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2014/03/reunited-a-pair-of-australian-ford-gt40s/


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Just not a fan of the rubber band tires on a GT40. Figure out if you're modern or vintage. Mixing ruins both.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


>


I think thats highway 119. Such beautiful roads everywhere in Colorado. Needs more rev matching and high rpm upshifts but still :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://news.racertimes.com/photo-shoot/racertimes-exclusive-700whp-ford-gt-hre-wheels/


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome pics xcentric, thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

RQ1 said:


> Awesome pics xcentric, thanks for sharing :beer:


Huge props to you for creating the most awesome GT40/GT collection in the known universe. I humbly contribute what I can as small thanks. Keep the flame burning!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> Huge props to you for creating the most awesome GT40/GT collection in the known universe. I humbly contribute what I can as small thanks. Keep the flame burning!


:thumbup: I'm glad everyone enjoys the thread. I love the GT, such a great and fun car! Here's a sneak peek of our new track fun. I'll post more/better pics with my good camera when it's finally at the garage.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe post a video where you are pulling more than 0 Gs in your sewing machine LMAO


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

COTA


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

I had one (or a replica of one) pass me while biking over the weekend. Given the area I was in (Portola Valley), I wouldn't be surprised if it were real. First thing I thought was 'holy hell, that car is very, very short and very, very wide'.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GTGs at work - http://thegtguy.com/


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

RQ1 said:


>


Great shot, so much to love!! And even more because of the nose of the Aston Martin Vantage peeking into the photo.


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

jnm2.0t said:


> I had one (or a replica of one) pass me while biking over the weekend. Given the area I was in (Portola Valley), I wouldn't be surprised if it were real. First thing I thought was 'holy hell, that car is very, very short and very, very wide'.


What color was it?

These shots are from Portola Valley:

old and new by 4mul8, on Flickr

As is this one (now that I look at it, the background car in the first shot is this one, but this shot's taken about 4 years later.):

GT40 by 4mul8, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Great shot, so much to love!! And even more because of the nose of the Aston Martin Vantage peeking into the photo.


Yeah that's an incredible showroom, the Lambda Showroom. They race a Ford GT GT3 car - http://www.lambda-performance.com/lambda-race-cars/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/Px06UDc.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


>


Sold for $7m yesterday


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

In the process of a bumper delete and header modification. Off to paint tomorrow, back in my hands by the end of the week.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice! Love the bumper delete 


Race car loaded up, ready for boat


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1984 gtd40*



























































































http://www.motorsportretro.com/2014/04/a-legendary-tribute-1984-gtd40-for-sale/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ bumper delete looks good


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Diffuser from JC Whitney?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Didn't know the GT40 were all RHD and a right-handed shifter.......the more you know I guess.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals Carlisle PA Fairgrounds, June 6-8*

The only four Matech Ford GT1 cars in the world are moving to Pa soon, come and check them out at the Ford Nationals Carlisle Pa, June 6-8.



> For months, the talk of the town has been just how massive the Carlisle Ford Nationals will be in 2014. This year’s show, June 6-8 at the Carlisle PA Fairgrounds, was already going to be more than just an event, it was slated to be an automotive happening. As Carlisle Events celebrates its 40th Anniversary and the weekend honors 110-years of Ford as well as 50-years of the Mustang, over 3,000 cars are expected with nearly 50,000 enthusiasts to boot. So what could make it even more epic? The answer to that question was recently revealed during a Carlisle Events staff meeting in late April.
> 
> Straight off a cargo ship from Europe and in the United States for the first-time ever, Ford lovers can see the only four Matech Ford GT1 cars in the world! These cars aren’t just any run of the mill GTs, these particular GT1 cars were designed by Matech Concepts in 2009, using the initial design of the modern Ford GT as the basis for this full on race car. It was the ambition of Matech’s team owner, Martin Bartek, to have the Ford GT race once again at the legendary 24 hours of Le Mans, and while Matech was already a highly successful manufacturer and race team, having designed and raced the Matech Ford GT3 cars, the GT3 cars were not eligible for Le Mans. The Matech Ford GT1 project was born with the primary aim of competing at Le Mans.
> 
> ...


http://carlisleevents.com/carlisle-...nts-press-releases-view.aspx?PRDetailkey=807#


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://gt101.co.uk/sales/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petrolicious - Interview With Camilo Pardo*

http://www.petrolicious.com/an-interview-with-ford-gt-designer-camilo-pardo


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://silodrome.com/ford-gt40-mk-1/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New track fun delivered today at the port warehouse, going friday to pick it up at port. When we have the car back at the garage, i'll take better pictures with my good camera.

Cell pic


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Brought the trailer to Newark yesterday to pick up the new track fun, Ford GT GT3 race car yesterday. We pretty much filled up the trailer with all the spare parts, plenty of spare parts for track abuse  A lot of work still needs to be done for testing, not much time because we leave for VIR next week. Some pics:



















Some spare parts:

Full suspension front an rear, windshields, two spare engines, rotors, wheels, tires, full spare body (if we crash), etc, I'll have more detailed pics of all the parts and car once we're settled in back at the garage.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A lot of work today with the car and going through parts inventory, thought i'd post some pics of one of the Roush Yates race engines


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Are you guys planning on racing with this new car or is this being used strictly for track days/HPDE events? Pretty nuts car! You should bring it to C&C. BTW--what are the specs on that monstrous engine?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Are you guys planning on racing with this new car or is this being used strictly for track days/HPDE events? Pretty nuts car! You should bring it to C&C. BTW--what are the specs on that monstrous engine?


We are going to start out with track events/HPDE, then eventually racing. We need some serious seat time with this car, especially the sequential gearbox. I know i need practice with that gearbox  

The engine is that 5.0L Cammer V8 race engine (restricted) for FIA GT3 rules. This car is set-up at the moment from its last race at hockenheim 

Specs below for how the car is set-up for the FIA GT3 class

Engine
Ford Racing 5.0L Cammer V8 race engine mapped for 102 octane unleaded fuel
BOSCH engine management system
Baffled anti-surge wet sump
Tuned tubular exhaust manifold
Power output 550 hp @ 7200 rpm
Torque output 600 Nm @ 6000 rpm
Transmission
HEWLAND 6 speed sequential
Gearbox with adjustable differential slip
Power shifting
Tilton triple plates racing clutch
Single mass flywheel
GKN drive shafts
Chassis
Standard GT aluminium assembly
Steel roll cage to FIA safety standards
105L FT3 Fuel cell
High speed pneumatic jack system
Suspension
Double wishbone on uniball joints front and rear
BILSTEIN 2-way adjustable dampers front and rear
Optimized uprights adapted to car ride height
Steering
Electrical /hydraulic power steering
Quick release steering wheel
Brakes
Front: 380 mm iron discs with AP RACING
monobloc 6 piston calipers
Rear: 355 mm iron discs with AP RACING
monobloc 4 piston calipers
Manually adjustable front/rear brake bias
Front & rear brake cooling air ducts
Wheels
BBS forged aluminium
Front: 18" rim, 12" wide
Rear: 18" rim, 13" wide
Tyres
Front: Michelin 30/65-18
Rear: Michelin 31/71-18
Cockpit
6-points seat belts
Full adjustable steering position
Full adjustable pedal box position
AP RACING pedal box Evo 2008
Motec display & data logging
Carbon fiber dash board
Lifeline fire extinguisher system
Aerodynamics
Optimized carbon fiber front fender with
down force splitter
Adjustable carbon fiber rear wing
Full carbon bodywork & makrolon windows
Homologated dry weight
1160 kg


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Some pics of the GTX1 that sometimes comes out to the C&C here


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RQ1 said:


> We are going to start out with track events/HPDE, then eventually racing. We need some serious seat time with this car, especially the sequential gearbox. I know i need practice with that gearbox
> 
> The engine is that 5.0L Cammer V8 race engine (restricted) for FIA GT3 rules. This car is set-up at the moment from its last race at hockenheim
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a pretty hardcore setup! Is the engine DOHC or OHV? If DOHC, is it based on the coyote/road runner engines or something completely different? Regardless, 550 hp out of a NA V8 is pretty impressive, though I'm sure Roush/Yates pulled out all the stops to eek out as much power as they could. Any info on the Bilsteins? Are they like your basic PSS9 coil-over or similar with custom valving and custom springs? I'm surprised it doesn't have some crazy big money dampers from someone like Penske or Ohlins. Are you expecting the wet weight+driver to be around 2900 lbs? 

Once you get everything sorted out, you have to get a sound clip or two of the car---it must sound amazing. Does the car have any significant history (like racing at LeMans)? Sorry for all the questions, but that's an awesome purchase. It's not often that you see a Ford GT, much less a Ford GT race car.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that's a pretty hardcore setup! Is the engine DOHC or OHV? If DOHC, is it based on the coyote/road runner engines or something completely different? Regardless, 550 hp out of a NA V8 is pretty impressive, though I'm sure Roush/Yates pulled out all the stops to eek out as much power as they could. Any info on the Bilsteins? Are they like your basic PSS9 coil-over or similar with custom valving and custom springs? I'm surprised it doesn't have some crazy big money dampers from someone like Penske or Ohlins. Are you expecting the wet weight+driver to be around 2900 lbs?
> 
> Once you get everything sorted out, you have to get a sound clip or two of the car---it must sound amazing. Does the car have any significant history (like racing at LeMans)? Sorry for all the questions, but that's an awesome purchase. It's not often that you see a Ford GT, much less a Ford GT race car.


Engine - DOHC. I believe these engines were designed for use in Daytona Prototype cars, like grand am rolex series. Front and rear suspension Double Wishbones w/Bilstein 2-way Adjustable Dampers, two spare sets. If we had a spare frame and fuel cell we could build another car with all the spare parts. You should see all the parts, we had to rent a 10x30 storage unit because of running out of space. Converting 1160kg to pounds is 2,557 dry weight, that's about 100 pounds more than the Q1. The total weight with driver will be less than 2,900 for sure. We are taking the car to vir next week for the SVT Superfest event. The car raced in the FIA GT3 European Championship and the last race was hockenheim. I can talk more about the car with you at C&C sometime.

Here's a race video of it battling with a porsche for 1st place.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


Love the livery on this car


----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be at Carlisle with this. Hope to see you there.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I really like the BBS wheels over the standard cast wheels


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Too bad pictures don't have sound!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Worked on the race car tonight, installed a new Momo seat. Getting ready for VIR. I have a start-up video, need to upload it when i have some free time.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Xcentric said:


> I'll be at Carlisle with this. Hope to see you there.


Sounds good, i'll be there saturday


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

RQ1 said:


>


That car is beautiful! Would you be interested in bringing it out to VIR un Sep for the GT40 anniversary event? That would be fantastic.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

The beast is back


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

RQ1, my photographer buddy was out at the VIR event and I mentioned to him this car would be there. I need to see if he got any good pics for yah :thumbup: Wish I could have made it out there.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

We spent a few days at VIR over the weekend for svt superfest, got some good seat time in the race car. So much to learn with this car though, i have some video i need to upload later in the week at some point. Can't wait to get back to vir with it. Some of my pics:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/****C6O.jpg?1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> That car is beautiful! Would you be interested in bringing it out to VIR un Sep for the GT40 anniversary event? That would be fantastic.


Definitely interested, i didn't hear anything about it being held at vir, i heard something about watkins glen ? 





pentaxshooter said:


> RQ1, my photographer buddy was out at the VIR event and I mentioned to him this car would be there. I need to see if he got any good pics for yah :thumbup: Wish I could have made it out there.



Sounds good dude. Yeah you missed an awesome weekend. It was a great event, weather was great, everyone driving hard and having fun, overall an awesome weekend. I snapped some pics of this ford prototype car too, sounded so good.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## vfr pilot (Apr 9, 2014)

Friend of mine

Goes by Mullet

And yes he rocks a mullet










2x turbo
1x super/c
NoS
1200+hp

Also has UGR Lambo Gallardo 1500+ hp


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://silodrome.com/ford-gt40-roadster-prototype/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some really old pics from Miller motorsports park


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Cars and Coffee Dallas this month.

IMG_8313_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.motorsportretro.com/2014/05/for-sale-a-genuine-1966-ford-gt40-mk1/

http://www.rmd.be/index.php/cars?pid=55&sid=173:GT40-Mk1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://digitaldtour.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some GoPro of first time driving the race car at VIR last week


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some video that i uploaded from my iphone, sorry for the quality. I'll use my other gopro instead of my iphone going forward, for sure


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of lap times were you running that weekend?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> What kind of lap times were you running that weekend?


The Q1 ?, I didn't have anyone time me that weekend, next time i'm back at vir i'll have someone time me. So much fun driving the full course


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cracked the first windshield in the race car last weekend at vir. Removed the old one and installed the new one today. Some pics




























Broken windshield










New windshield


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of my pics from today


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds awesome. Quick revs


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The car looks good on the track and sounds great! Thanks for sharing the vids.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> The car looks good on the track and sounds great! Thanks for sharing the vids.


Are you going to Carlisle this weekend ? Lance miller who owns Carlisle bought these GT1 cars and will have them displayed at the ford nationals

http://carlisleevents.com/carlisle-...nts-press-releases-view.aspx?PRDetailkey=807#


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RQ1 said:


> Are you going to Carlisle this weekend ? Lance miller who owns Carlisle bought these GT1 cars and will have them displayed at the ford nationals


Unfortunately, I will not. But I wish I was, now!  I'm guessing you guys won't be showing your car this weekend?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Unfortunately, I will not. But I wish I was, now!  I'm guessing you guys won't be showing your car this weekend?


No, not showing. Getting the car ready for the next track event, most likely testing at NJMP first then off to a track event. It's on lift now, we are doing maintenance work, changing fluids/oil etc.. Also going to install straight pipes, need to open it up a little


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some old VIR pics


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

the truck and trailer just dropped of my buddies gt this morning


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

taymk2 said:


> the truck and trailer just dropped of my buddies gt this morning


Sweet! post some pics when you can


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

^^^ 80's Tbird photobomb.


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

Yup. Red trim makes me think it's a TurboCoupe.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Driving the beast to carlisle tomorrow for the ford nationals, big GT gathering will be there. I'll take a bunch of pictures.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Working on the race car tonight, some pics.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome to see the Matech GT1 race cars today at the ford nationals, some of my pics


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More Matech GT1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Start-up video i made of GT1 car #40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More ford nationals


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

can't wait to see the racecar in person chris!


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


Those are some meaty rear tires.

Take that, stance boi.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> can't wait to see the racecar in person chris!


Soon josh 


iphone pano shots


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

Just stumbled across this thread, gt's are fun cars. Esp when modded. 
Being this is on vw vortex, I couldn't resist snapping and posting a pic.. if I ever complete the black one,i'll have way more fun in it..(and yes,it will be quicker than the red one.. 









Sent from my blackberry Q10 970


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ :thumbup: what's your plans for the rabbit ?, more pics of the red one


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

M2K Motorsports getting the GT ready for texas mile


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://lifeblasters.com/2014/22923/virginia-international-raceway/#more-22923


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Just came to the thread to post those :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh and this one from Peter's FB.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

pentaxshooter said:


> Just came to the thread to post those :laugh::thumbup:





pentaxshooter said:


> Oh and this one from Peter's FB.


:thumbup: I stumbled upon his site, awesome article and pictures. your friend does nice work. Does he have any on-track pictures of me ?


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

working on the race car over the weekend. After we installed the new windshield, put on this new windshield sticker.










some brake work





































inspecting the front end





































start-up video


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


>


Sweet video! I would love to drive roads like that.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

The black one is stock ride height and the silver one has coil overs? FGTs look so much better lowered!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> The black one is stock ride height and the silver one has coil overs? FGTs look so much better lowered!


yep, Penske's on the tungsten and the black GT is at stock ride height, for now. We're going to start doing mods to the black one soon, can't wait. I agree they look so much better lowered, i'll never understand all that wheel gap up front!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

These are cool cars. I like that they didn't make a million of them like the Corvette .... that alone makes them cool. They are muscular looking too, not fat. I like the mid engine idea ... very exotic!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Xcentric (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Awesome to see them in person, sounded so good. Nice video


Need to use nitrogen for the race car impact wrenches


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

While visiting Seattle over the weekend, I drove my friend's Heritage Edition GT. What a fantastic car (once you warm up the tires.)


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

You appear to be handling that nozzle nonchalantly around that virgin flapper valve lol. Your friend may not be as pleased when he gets his car back :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


> While visiting Seattle over the weekend, I drove my friend's Heritage Edition GT. What a fantastic car (once you warm up the tires.)


Awesome! thanks for sharing mike.:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

C&C yesterday


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Installed new rotors up front 























































Matech windshield sticker for when the next windshield breaks


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT's at the barn 2014*

















































































































































http://www.jeffreyliuphotography.com/May-17-Ford-GT/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some old cell pics of unloading from the last track event














































Spare bbs wheels and slicks


----------



## jackstephen01 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re : The GT40/Ford GT Appreciation Thread*

all are nice pics, this is just amazing videos, i am biggest fan of GT 40, GT is too easy to drive. With 500ft.-lbs. of torque available at 3750rpms, the GT will amble about town– in third gear– with no more fuss than a Focus. The double wishbone suspension (fore and aft) is compliant enough to dismiss all but fish-friendly potholes. Urban stop-start traffic, long commutes, back road boogie.


Redwood City CA Locksmith


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurtaza/


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

I always smile when I see as many posts about this remarkable car. I've got seat time in both a small block and big block original GT40. Both cars used to be part of a serious Greenwich collector's collection that he purchased from a very serious AZ collector some years ago. If you know your GT40's you know these two collectors :laugh:. I didn't find them hard to drive at about 4/10s but they were certainly intimidating. Driving one anywhere near flat out is way beyond my skill level or learning potential. As for the Ford GT it's the nicest brute sports car I've ever driven.
Being a Ford nut ( two 427 Cobra's, a 289 Griffith TVR and a 289 Tiger and a handful of Ford drag cars) I've been asked by friends why Ford didn't call its modern Ford GT a GT40. Seems that the name was sold to Pep Boy after the race cars were retired. When Pep Boys was approached by Ford to buy rights to the old GT40 name for its new Ford GT Pep Boys wanted an unreasonable amount of money. Ford walked and named their super-car the Ford GT.
Correct me if wrong but the 'Gurney Bubble' on the GT40s was supposed to have served two purposes. One was to give Dan a little more headroom but it also allowed the rear spoilers on the GT40s to be slightly higher on the rather unstable early GT40's. Seems that the FIA (used to?) measured allowable spoiler height from the top of the cars rear spoiler to the top of the cars roof. The 'Gurney Bubble' added about two inches to the roof height allowing the rear spoiler to rise enough to make the car far more stable at the speeds it could run. The rest as they say, "is history" .
RB


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Nothing like a Cheetah at a meet to make you look away from the GTs :thumbup:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

C&C


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/this-is-why-the-le-mans-classic-is-a-premier-vintage-race


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Strict Euro noise regulations


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.motorsportretro.com/2014/07/2014-le-mans-classic-mega-gallery/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/07/le-mans-multiplied-time-travel-classic/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Awesome pics, some fun driving :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*#41 for sale in august*

http://www.mecum.com/lot-detail.cfm?lot_id=CA0814-191324


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Life with a GT40*

http://racetechmag.com/features-1/item/795-living-with-a-gt40.html


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Love all the shots, especially the UK ones


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Great shots Ed. Those are the difference between shooting with good glass and taking stills off a GoPro. I am hoping to get someone out driving my 40 soon so i can man the camera. Have an idea for a shot that you don't see much of. Going to go practice this weekend and see what is going to work.


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> Great shots Ed. Those are the difference between shooting with good glass and taking stills off a GoPro. I am hoping to get someone out driving my 40 soon so i can man the camera. Have an idea for a shot that you don't see much of. Going to go practice this weekend and see what is going to work.


Thanks Mike. Obviously can't take any credit for the pics as I was driving Looking forward to what you have in mind!

Two more shots:

This is the same as the B&W one above but in color.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Circuit Zolder 2011 (Belgium)*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.drivenwithpassion.com/portfolio/ford-gt-heritage-gulf-a-lesson-in-history/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Poster material


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT GT3 at the Ring*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelsboutique/sets/72157645684898918/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Awesome pics!!


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Photographer Brock O'Kelly


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

wow, amazing shots!!, screensaver material. Especially that tunnel pic


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> wow, amazing shots!!, screensaver material. Especially that tunnel pic


Thanks! His tunnel shots are amazing.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Oldtimer Grand Prix 2014*




























http://www.sportscardigest.com/oldtimer-grand-prix-2014-report-and-photos/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

this thread is severely interfering with my work duties


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VMRWheels said:


> this thread is severely interfering with my work duties


It interferes with mine as well


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Peter Aylward Photography*




























http://peteraylward.co.uk/

http://www.petrolicious.com/this-beauty-is-how-the-uk-s-largest-historic-racing-event-looks


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I wish I could see most of the pictures in this group. Darn work firewall.... :banghead:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

My old FGT on the right... RIP Ray


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Outstanding 



rq1trackaddict said:


> http://peteraylward.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.petrolicious.com/this-beauty-is-how-the-uk-s-largest-historic-racing-event-looks


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> My old FGT on the right... RIP Ray


Your old GT was converted to that widebody?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Received this rare Matech FIA GT1 cased book set #4/99 a few days ago. Signed by the matech team members, absolutely amazing books!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Race car loaded up, ready for testing at NJMP next week


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 Camera car / LeMans 1970*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT3*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT1*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Some of my pics from NJMP*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More of my pics from NJMP*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More NJMP*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Trying out my 50mm Lens


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Trying out my 50mm Lens


Wow, that front is low. What suspension are you running?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

bonehead04 said:


> Wow, that front is low. What suspension are you running?


Fully adjustable Penske's w/ 2.5" drop


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports custom GT exhaust*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*NJMP*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

bonehead04 said:


> Your old GT was converted to that widebody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yeah. I was not particularly a fan of it being hacked up like that...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Not sure if it's been in this thread or not but I met a guy at Supercars on State street in Harrisburg, PA that has a twincharged gt
He was from New York, said it was heffner built and making around 1100rwhp on pump gas. Carrol Shelby had signed the dash also.
It was a really nice car, blue also which is beautiful.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> Yeah. I was not particularly a fan of it being hacked up like that...


Don't blame you. I loved that car. If I could do it over again, stripeless would be the way to go.



cyclegrip said:


> Not sure if it's been in this thread or not but I met a guy at Supercars on State street in Harrisburg, PA that has a twincharged gt
> He was from New York, said it was heffner built and making around 1100rwhp on pump gas. Carrol Shelby had signed the dash also.
> It was a really nice car, blue also which is beautiful.


Must have been this one. Love this car.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

That's not it but holy **** that's incredible, this one was twin turbo and supercharged and still striped


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I spy a Michigan plate. And that GT500 Super Snake looks familiar. Too bad I haven't seen the GT running around.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports custom air induction*


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MK6GTI said:


> I spy a Michigan plate. And that GT500 Super Snake looks familiar. Too bad I haven't seen the GT running around.


It was previously a MI car. Now resides on the East Coast.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*C&C*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/betweenthewhitelines/with/12233771393/


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice shots


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.sportscardigest.com/chantilly-concours-delegance-2014-report-photos/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread continues to deliver. This thread also may have convinced me away from a C6 Z06 to a RCR40. Especially considering that RCR is less than a half hour drive from where I live.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.jamesgibsonphotography.co.uk/?p=314


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Two great photos


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans Start*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/m...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.sportscardigest.com/goodwood-revival-2014-whitsun-trophy-report-photos/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Nick Brough's Southern GT GT40 replica which was built in the shed in the back garden being lifted over the house onto the road and freedom.The engine, gearbox and bodywork were removed to lighten the load and help it to fly.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.carthrottle.com/fords-ic...enger-lap-in-whats-your-dream-passenger-ride/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*C&C*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

>


Wow. You know a car is low-slung when it makes an Alpine A110 look tall.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.classicdriver.com/en/art...m_term=Hydrotherapy+at+the+Spa+Six+Hours+2014


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Really great pictures


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

I really would love to own a GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/racing/...ans-program-and-ford-gt-revival?src=soc_fcbks


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/SNks097.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2014/10/the-ford-gt40.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.motorsportretro.com/2014/10/world-time-attack-challenge/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

HD :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*October 2014 Texas Mile event - M2K Motorsports GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-vid...shelby-promotional-film-by-ford?src=soc_fcbks


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports GT - Dyno Run*


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

rq1trackaddict said:


>




Did the Ford badge go flying off when the car went 270+?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Did the Ford badge go flying off when the car went 270+?


Maybe , not sure what happened with that


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Conserving a Legend: Le Mans Winning Mark IV*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/WBPOcso.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Equipe Europe - GT40 back from paint*









































































http://www.equipeeurope.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jack Frost Interview 1985*

GT40 #1059 at 7:00


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## D-Man18360 (Jul 28, 2006)

Love these cars, and wanted to ask about the design of the 'new' GT that has been bugging me since they came out. Why did they design the side-intake for the engine so it appears to be an add-on piece inside the intake, as compared to the original which was just a standard looking intake? (Sorry if this is a bad description, but if you look at the new vs. old, you can see the difference).


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

D-Man18360 said:


> Love these cars, and wanted to ask about the design of the 'new' GT that has been bugging me since they came out. Why did they design the side-intake for the engine so it appears to be an add-on piece inside the intake, as compared to the original which was just a standard looking intake? (Sorry if this is a bad description, but if you look at the new vs. old, you can see the difference).


Just a new car, new design. They designed the side intakes under the B-Pillar to resemble the original as much as possible and be fully functional as well. The intakes were enlarged for more air flow into the engine bay and trans cooler.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Shift-S3CTOR Airstrip Attack 7 Official Video*

Awesome coverage of this event


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving :beer:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

CGT?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> CGT?


Yes


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.gt40spf.com/news_view.aspx?articleid=83


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Have a look inside Robertson Racing*

7 pages - http://www.motoiq.com/MagazineArticles/ID/3712/The-Ford-GTs-of-Robertson-Racing.aspx?4


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## novaVR6 (Apr 5, 2000)

Probably been years since my last post 

The pictures of the Tungsten Ford GT in the garage were from a photo shoot earlier this year, here's the photog that did that shoot. Some other galleries there as well to take a look at as well!

http://joseph-wengloski.squarespace.com/photography/nx5q3ktmy7tj8aiz9f2lunki90cam6


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

novaVR6 said:


> Probably been years since my last post
> 
> The pictures of the Tungsten Ford GT in the garage were from a photo shoot earlier this year, here's the photog that did that shoot. Some other galleries there as well to take a look at as well!
> 
> http://joseph-wengloski.squarespace.com/photography/nx5q3ktmy7tj8aiz9f2lunki90cam6



Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/z0eFha5.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports GT TT Build*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Who remembers this Ford


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ That's the Alan Mann Racing built, P68 ?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> ^ That's the Alan Mann Racing built, P68 ?


Yup she's a beauty


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Another GT3 for sale #7 of 18 built*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2014/12/1967-ford-gt40-mk-iv-continuation-by.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*5.0L Coyote Engine Swap*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://bangshift.com/bangshiftapex/...ytona-coupe-gt40-jag-d-type-porsche-917-epic/


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

That Coyote GT40 is awful. They did not even cross over the exhaust to give it that GT40 sound. Its sounds like a FGT sewing machine and looks like crap with 18" rims. Compare that with the real deal...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petersen.org/explore/collections-and-archives/vehicles/autos-trucks/gt40-mark-iii


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

That Mk III is stunning!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Full size GT40 clay model 1963 - development stage*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.themotorhood.com/themotorhood/2014/12/17/a-kiwi-le-mans-legend-brought-back-from-the-past


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/ne...-sports-car-race-it-at-le-mans-in-2016-459802


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/ford/gt40/1691720.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Of the seven Ford GT40 Mark IIIs built, only four were delivered with left hand drive like this car. This rare street-legal example (serial #MK3 1105) was originally owned by well-known Austrian conductor Herbert von Karajan, who drove it sparingly—and never in the rain. The Mark III differed from earlier versions in that it had round rather than oblong headlights, an extended rear deck with room for luggage, a less rigid suspension and a more comfortable interior. Powered by a 289-cubic-inch 306-horsepower Ford V8 engine coupled to a ZF 5-speed manual transmission, the low-slung car can accelerate from zero to 60 miles per hour in just 5.3 seconds. Top speed is approximately 165 miles per hour. The GT40 model designation was derived, in part, from its low height, which was a mere 40 inches from ground to roof.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

A few I have come across.

IMG_2621 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

IMG_5131 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

IMG_4967 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

GT40(2) by Skitzafit, on Flickr

Gt40 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

GT40.2 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

IMG_2925 by Skitzafit, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice shots! :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Page 40? What the hell ... no one is going to see my poast 


Ok, GT40, yeah, I was a 60s Chevy guy, but I can't deny some of the awesome Ford stuff


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://quaife.co.uk/quaife-zf-tranxaxle-back-popular-demand/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas :grinsanta:


Awesome video, GT40 at 2:45


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Saw this at the Henry Ford museum today. Not sure if its already been posted. Left hand drive


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/ford/gt40/1704767.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Ford GT, An American Icon is a new, original multi-episode nationally televised program series. The series will be available in Summer, 2015. Ford GT, An American Icon takes an in-depth look at one of the most revered American sports cars in history. From its racing roots at the famed 24 Hours of Le Mans to the limited availability as a consumer model, the Ford GT is legendary among car enthusiasts. We meet the engineers, technicians, drivers and current owners of this extraordinary racing machine.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch How it's made dream cars Superformance GT40 on the science channel january 22 @ 9pm


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Slow start not sure what happened, but working his way thru traffic. Awesome!!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Slow start not sure what happened, but working his way thru traffic. Awesome!!!



More of the GT3 car






http://www.juergen-alzen-motorsport.de/motorsport/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More GT3 - Onboard


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool GT40 desk 

http://www.parcfermehampshire.co.uk/showroom#desks


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:

https://media.ford.com/content/ford...rd-redefines-innovation-with-gt-supercar.html



> FORD REDEFINES INNOVATION IN AERODYNAMICS, ECOBOOST AND LIGHT-WEIGHTING WITH ALL-NEW FORD GT CARBON FIBER SUPERCAR
> All-new Ford GT supercar sets new standards for Ford innovation through performance with advances in light-weighting, aerodynamics and ultra-efficient EcoBoost® engine
> Ford GT features the most powerful EcoBoost production engine ever – a new twin-turbocharged Ford EcoBoost V6 producing more than 600 horsepower
> Ultra-high-performance supercar is Ford’s most extreme offering, infused with race-proven technology engineered to keep company with exotics when it goes into production in 2016
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT unveiling video w/ start-up*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Forum member Xcentric's GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Forza Motorsport 6 Cover*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Global Product Development*

Very exciting!










L to R - 

Bill Ford, Executive Chairman

Mark Fields, President and CEO

Joe Hinrichs, Executive VP

Raj Nair, Group VP and Chief Technical Officer


Congrats, Ford :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Video w/ Raj Nair, Group VP


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Good read!



> This is the story of how a Mark I GT40 managed to win Le Mans outright in 1968 and 1969 after more advanced GT40s stopped being competitive


http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cul.../a24716/phil-hill-on-the-gulf-oil-ford-gt40p/



> It may have been the most exciting race finish I've ever seen, probably because close finishes are rare at the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Twenty-one hours into the event in 1969. The two leading Porsches—a 917 and a 908—retired, leav*ing the Jacky Ickx/Jackie Oliver Ford GT40 battling for the lead against the Hans Herrmann/Gerard Larrousse 908. All that dis*tance covered, roughly 2700 miles so far, and the two cars were swapping the lead at pit stops. An hour and a half before the finish, they made their final stops, Ickx taking over in the Ford and Herrmann in the Porsche. The last hour they were actually going at it wheel-to-wheel.
> 
> I was covering the race that year for ABC's Wide World of Sports and had the chance to watch from the TV booth on the front straight, where a small bank of monitors let us see the action on the rest of the track. Into the last lap and onto the Mulsanne straight, Ickx was in the lead. The Porsche seemed to have more top speed, but had to be more precisely driven than the "old" Ford. The pass would have to be perfectly timed, and Herrmann appeared to do it too soon. Ickx repassed the Porsche just before the high-speed kink at the end of the straight. Lead*ing through Mulsanne corner at the end of the straight meant Ickx had the advantage back to the start/finish line, but Herrmann hounded him every inch of the way to the checker, losing by only a few hundred feet. The GT40 traveled 3105.607 miles at an average of 129.400 mph, while the Porsche covered 3105.532 miles, averaging 129.397. Not bad after 24 hours. I must add that a race like that may be a dream for the spectators, but can be a nightmare for endurance drivers as it's often diffi*cult to pull all your skills out of the bag at the end of 24 hours.





> I was particularly delighted by this fourth consecutive win at Le Mans by Ford because I'd been a part of that program at its very beginning. After I won the race in 1962 in a Ferrari and later left the team, John Wyer asked me to drive the Aston Martin Project 215 at Le Mans in 1963. Wyer had something of a for*midable reputation, but I found him to be very good to work with. So when he asked if I'd like to drive the new Ford in 1964, I was happy to accept.
> 
> You have to appreciate that at that point I was willing to be a part of any major program aimed at beating Ferrari. Though I had always been loyal and very proud of my accomplishments for the Italian team, my departure hadn't been as pleasant as it might have been. And as it turned out, working for Wyer and Ford became a pleasant contrast to the awful Grand Prix season I was enduring with the Cooper team.
> 
> ...





> By 1966 I'd gone to Chaparral, and the Fords became success*ful, though I like to think the two facts are not related. GT40 Mk IIs were 1-2-3 at three major races, the Daytona 24 Hours, Sebring (third place was a normal GT40) and, at last, Le Mans. GT40s were also 2-3 in the 1000-km races at Monza and Spa. One of the few places the Fords couldn't hold their own was at the Nürburgring, which Jo Bonnier and I won with the Chaparral. After the 1966 season, Ford Advanced Vehicles was closed and GT40 development shifted to the U.S. At Ford's urging, Wyer established J.W. Automotive to provide spare parts and service for the existing GT40s in Europe, and to build addi*tional cars if needed.
> 
> The biggest drawback to the GT40 design, particularly the Mk IIs, was weight. With that came brake problems, and the Mk IIs for Le Mans were not only rigged for quick brake pad changes, but also for speedy changes of the discs themselves. The answer for 1967 was the J Car, which then became the Mk IV, still with the big-block drivetrain of the Mk IIs but significantly lighter. In addition, a number of customer cars were raced, helping to spread the car's fame. Gulf Oil also sponsored JW Automotive's Mirage Ml prototypes, heavily based on the GT40s. Three were built in early 1967.
> 
> ...





> The basic structure was an almost-monocoque stiffened by square tube structure and the small steel roof section that re*mained after deep inward cuts were made for the door tops. The front suspension was a rather classic-looking upper and lower A- arm design. At the back were two pairs of long trailing arms mounted in the bulkhead behind the passenger compartment and running back to a single upper link and a lower wishbone. Coil spring/tube shock units and anti-roll bars were used at both ends. Steering was by rack and pinion.
> 
> The very first engine/transmission combination in the GT40 was the overhead-valve 4.2-liter, 350-bhp aluminum-block "Indy" V-8 with a Colotti nonsynchro four-speed transaxle. These alloy blocks were replaced by the 4.7-liter, 340-bhp cast iron "production" versions and the Colotti by a strong ZF five-speed gearbox. After the Mk II/Mk IV big-block interlude, the JW GT40s got the 5.0-liter (302-cubic-inch) small-block with Gurney-Weslake aluminum heads: the output was about 412 bhp at 6000 rpm in 1968 and 425 the following year, with 396 lb-ft of torque at 4750. The engine's dry-sump oiling system had been improved, as had the transaxle's lubrication system. The ZF remained, along with the Borg & Beck three-plate clutch. JWA upped the brake size to 12-inch ventilated-disc Girlings, which were about the largest that could be fitted inside the 15-inch alloy wheels. With the wider tires the bodywork was bulged a bit to fit around them.
> 
> ...





> The 1968 season didn't begin well for any of the Gulf GT40s at Daytona and Sebring, as old cars were being used while the new trio was being built. But then Ickx and Brian Redman beat a field of Porsche 907s at Brands Hatch in 1075. and David Hobbs and Paul Hawkins won at Monza in 1074. Ickx and Haw*kins teamed up for a third at the Nürburgring in 1075, with Hobbs/Redman in sixth. Ickx and 1075 won again at Spa (with Redman) and at Watkins Glen (with Lucian Bianchi). When Ickx and Redman were injured (separately) in Grand Prix races, 1075 was entered at Le Mans for Bianchi and Pedro Rodriguez; they finished seven laps ahead of the second-place Porsche 907.
> 
> No one, not even Wyer, thought it could happen again in 1969. The 3-liter race engines had another year of development, but more importantly Porsche introduced the 917, soon to be a world-beater. Development of the 3-liter BRM-powered Mirage M2 and M3 was coming along very slowly. Wyer had no choice but to go with the still more aged-but-experienced GT40s. Ickx and 1075 retired at Daytona, but won at Sebring.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

New FGT looks a combination of all modern supercars. They all now share so many design queues. The original was well... original


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> New FGT looks a combination of all modern supercars. They all now share so many design queues. The original was well... original


Indeed, but it's great to have a new GT in the mix to have some fun with, looking forward to this car


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Indeed, but it's great to have a new GT in the mix to have some fun with, looking forward to this car


I'm not sold on the looks of this car, at least based on the pics. Hopefully I change my mind when I see one in person (it would be great if Ford sent one to the Philly auto show!). As someone who clearly has an interest in all things Ford GT/GT40, let me ask you a question. Although the new GT is initially being shown with a V6tt, do you think it is likely that a V8 version will appear down the road?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm not sold on the looks of this car, at least based on the pics. Hopefully I change my mind when I see one in person (it would be great if Ford sent one to the Philly auto show!). As someone who clearly has an interest in all things Ford GT/GT40, let me ask you a question. Although the new GT is initially being shown with a V6tt, do you think it is likely that a V8 version will appear down the road?


I don't think the new GT will be at the philly show, I hope so but maybe at the NY show. If the GT is at the NY show then we'll definitely drive up to see it. I don't think they have any future plans for the V8 option at this time but maybe at some point, anything is possible. Ford is really pushing the new ecoboost engine package everywhere, even rossion was promoting it  I've received some texts regarding future plans but nothing concrete so I really can't post any info at this time. Hopefully within the next six months i'll have some info to post.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> I don't think the new GT will be at the philly show, I hope so but maybe at the NY show. If the GT is at the NY show then we'll definitely drive up to see it. I don't think they have any future plans for the V8 option at this time but maybe at some point, anything is possible. Ford is really pushing the new ecoboost engine package everywhere, even rossion was promoting it  I've received some texts regarding future plans but nothing concrete so I really can't post any info at this time. Hopefully within the next six months i'll have some info to post.


Ecoboost definitely seems like the future for Ford. Having said that if Ford builds a successor to the previous GT500, I would think that it would get an ecoboost version of the coyote (with DI) or maybe even the FPC engine from the GT350 (is there a name for this?). It would make sense for a low boost/detuned version to go into the mustang and a 700+hp version for the GT. Depending on the exact power, I could see it laying waste to whatever GM comes out with for their midengined Corvette or whatever Chrysler does with the Viper. Then again, an OEM V10 turbo viper could be quite potent. 

Ok, I need to stop fantasizing and take a cold shower!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I would never own one of those!

(Because there is no way I could afford it!)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*On the road with the Ford GT40*

http://www.motorsportmagazine.com/archive/article/december-1966/37/road-ford-gt40












> When Eric Broadley's Lola coupe, with Ford V8 engine mounted amidships behind the cockpit; appeared at the 1963 Racing Car Show I was very excited, as were most people who saw it. The whole conception of the car looked so right, and I remember thinking how I would dearly like a ride in it some time, but did not contemplate driving it as it seemed way out beyond my capabilities. This was January, 1963, and now just under four years later I have been using a production version of this original prototype car on the road for a week as my normal motoring machine, temporarily replacing the 4.2-litre Jaguar E-type.
> 
> As is well known, the mighty Ford empire bought Broadley and the Lola coupe, set them up in a factory at Slough and developed that first car into a Ford GT as a racing car and started three years of serious motor racing, culminating in victory at Le Mans, apart from many other events. From the first factory in Slough developed "Ford Advanced Vehicles" who were in charge of the mid-engined coupe project, and as the racing versions progressed so did the idea of production versions to be sold to the public and used as road cars. The first racing coupes were very much Lola-Fords, but gradually the Ford engineers took over completely so that the name Lola could justifiably he dropped, and Broadley ended his contract and returned to Lola Cars to work.on the design of sports cars. The mid-engined coupe gradually became completely Ford and was designated the GT40, but to Eric Broadley must go all the credit for the original conception and early development of what has become the most outstanding car of the day and very much a leader for the car of tomorrow. When I talk about "car" I mean the specialised competition or GT car, not bread-and-butter stuff for Mr. Everyman. At the end of 1965 the GT40 was well into production (hand-built) and chassis GT40P/1013 was finished off as a road car rather than a competition car. Mechanically the specification was not changed, nor was the shape, but there was a lot of attention to "home-comforts", such as interior trim, door pockets, radio, heaters, silencers, heavier flywheel and a less-fierce clutch. The 4.7-litre Ford engine was not tuned to such a high degree and the maximum speed was modestly quoted as 164m.p.h. In racing trim and depending on axle ratio, tyre size and so on, these Ford coupes were capable of 190m.p.h. down the Mulsanne straight at Le Mans, and given a long enough "run-in" they could probably touch 200m.p.h. as a freak maximum. A quoted road maximum of 164m.p.h. was not out of the way, and this would mean an easy 150-160m.p.h. on a Motorway straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Indeed, but it's great to have a new GT in the mix to have some fun with, looking forward to this car


I want to see one in full race trim. Are you looking to put one on the track?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> I want to see one in full race trim. Are you looking to put one on the track?


Possibly down the road, more interested in the race car at this point


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Altamura Concepts GT40 Resto Paint Job*






































































































































































































































































http://www.altamura.co.uk/gallery/cool-projects/?album=5&gallery=142#prettyPhoto


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Why would someone to such lengths to recreate P1075 and then put scoops from the Alan Mann Racing car on it?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RK Motors Ready for Historic Restoration of 1966 LeMans Winning GT40, Chassis #1046*





> RK Motors Charlotte announced it has purchased one of motorsports history's most iconic racecars – the 1966 Le Mans-winning #2, P/1046 GT40, the first American-built car to win endurance racing's most prestigious competition.
> 
> The company also revealed a comprehensive, 20-month restoration has begun, culminating with a formal re-introduction at the 2016 Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance in Monterey, Calif. That event will mark the 50th anniversary of the Le Mans victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.racer.com/more/historic/...cquires-iconic-66-le-mans-winning-p-1046-gt40

http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/company/news?category=GT40+P/1046


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Why would someone to such lengths to recreate P1075 and then put scoops from the Alan Mann Racing car on it?


I hear you.. I found that odd myself when looking over the final completion pics, car finished up great though.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Where did that wing come from?


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RacerrRex said:


>


Cool render :thumbup: 

Here's another:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Reminder, tonight at 9 on science channel 




rq1trackaddict said:


> Watch How it's made dream cars Superformance GT40 on the science channel january 22 @ 9pm


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More pics of #1046*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool render


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*EXCLUSIVE - New Ford GT Behind-the-Scenes with Forza Motorsport 6*



> Follow Xbox inside the top-secret Ford GT design studio for an insider’s look at the ultimate enthusiast supercar. Join Forza Motorsport design director Dan Greenawalt and the creators of the Ford GT as they prepare for the vehicle’s public debut at the North American International Auto Show and unveil as the Forza Motorsport 6 cover car.
> 
> Featuring interviews with Raj Nair, VP Product Development; Moray Callum, VP, Design; Chris Svensson, Design Director, The Americas; Amko Leenarts, Interiors Design Director; Kip Ewing, Assistant Chief Engineer; and Henry Ford III, global marketing manager, Ford Performance


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This thread never fails to deliver :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

If you missed the Superformance GT40 How it's made last week, here's the video. View in full screen


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Celebration at the 2015 Carlisle Ford Nationals*

Going to be a great event. The matech GT1's, Robertson Racing GT's, we will bring The Matech Mad Croc GT3 too and many '05/'06 Ford GT's. Also Camilo Pardo will be there. I'll have more info at a later date.



Edit: The Ford GT concept car will be there too


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Another render 










Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/RxBeL7n.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Archive) Automobile Mag '05 Article - Ford GT with some friends*

http://www.automobilemag.com/review...-ford-gt-vs-murcielago-slr-mclaren-carreragt/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Archive) Motor Trend, October 2004 Ford GT vs. Ferrari Enzo vs. Porsche Carrera GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Archive) Motor Trend, March 2003 Ford GT Making its way from concept to production*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Archive) Motor Trend, November 2003 "Reborn To Run: 2005 Ford GT"*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Archive) Motor Trend, January 2004 "2005 Ford GT vs. 2004 Dodge Viper"*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Upcoming show dates for the new GT*

Chicago auto show February 14-22, 2015 and New York auto show April 3-12, 2015


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2005 GT for sale with 8 miles*

http://www.copleymotorcars.com/?showroom=2005-ford-gt



> 2005 Ford GT, Mark IV Red with ebony, S/N 1FAFP90S65Y401045, only 8 (eight) miles from new, 5.4 litre supercharged V8 engine, all four options of McIntosh sound system, forged alloy wheels, red brakes calipers, painted racing stripes, original plastic still on seats, sills, steering wheel and horn button, original accessories – owner’s manuals, spare keys, window sticker, hang tags, car cover, battery tender, air compressor, delivered new August 8, 2005 through Thelen Ford, Standish, Michigan, essentially a “showroom new” Ford GT just like it left the factory


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Another render


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Old video with Lance Miller and GT Guys at the '09 ford nationals


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


That's not concrete but yes it's a render from that pic.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Matech concept design drawings for the 2010 GT1 car*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The 1967 Ford GT40 MkIV LeMans Winner Tee - 95 Customs*

http://www.95customs.com/home1/2015/2/5/our-latest-tee-the-ford-gt40-mkiv-lemans-winner



> We are very excited to share our latest shirt design. Graphic Designer Brandon Ort put together this fantastic tribute to the 24 Hours of LeMans-winning 1967 Ford GT40 MkIV. The number one car, driven by Dan Gurney and AJ Foyt, crushed the field.
> 
> The Mark IV had an all new chassis versus the Marks I and II, which were built in England. The GT40 MkIV chassis was designed and built in the United States.The MkIV had a low-drag body and a big-block 427 cubic inch (7 liter) Ford engine, which propelled the car to 220 mph down the Mulsanne Straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Restoration Begins - Le Mans Winner GT40 P/1046|*






http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/company/news?category=GT40+P/1046



> Over the next year and a half, RK Motors Charlotte will be documenting the entire extensive restoration culminating with the unveil at the 2016 Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*ASGsportwerks Artwork*

http://asgphotowerks.com/autonavigation2.htm


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I will be disappointed if they go overboard about this car being the "winning" car. It was not...

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...ve-won-le-mans-in-1966-heads-for-restoration/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The past few months we've been moving into the new workspace, We still need to hang cabinets, pictures and put tons of parts away, stuff like that but pretty much moved in now. All the GT's together again. 




































































































2nd floor




























office w/ toilet/shower


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Tune in this friday on Ford's twitter page for a live chat from the Chicago Auto Show



> Have any questions about the new Ford GT's design?
> Tune in this Friday at 1pm CT / 2pm ET for a live chat on Twitter with Garen Nicoghosian, Ford exterior design manager from the floor of the Chicago Auto Show using ‪#‎FordGTChat‬


https://twitter.com/ford


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like KB3 body pieces on the shelf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Looks like KB3 body pieces on the shelf


Carbon GT3


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

Real, not rendered. At the Chicago Auto Show.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn dude you got those pics fast looks sweet, love the black wheels! Can't wait for more pics.

I also heard that the blue GT is going to the Toronto show, i wonder which color will be in NY


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the stripes on the new GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Liquid Silver looking good..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood Greats: 1965 Ford GT40*



> ‘It’s a delight to drive. It feels quite heavy and the gearbox is a tad fragile – so you have to be gentle with the changes – but it’s wonderful. You can see why they were so competitive at Le Mans. You sit very low in the thing and towards the middle, which gives you a great view peering over those wheel arches!’
> 
> At Spa of course the car is capable of reaching speeds approaching those the GT40s hit at Le Mans, which must be a terrific experience. ‘The steering gets a bit light at high speed,’ Rory confesses. ‘Mind you, that is at about 175mph!’


https://grrc.goodwood.com/race/historic/goodwood-greats-1965-ford-gt40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I meant the Bimoto parts on the shelf. I'm a lifelong bike guy in addition to GT40 fan.

1055 is one of my favorite liveries. Mine is looking a lot more like this car these days in more ways than one 

Goodwood


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> I meant the Bimoto parts on the shelf. I'm a lifelong bike guy in addition to GT40 fan.
> 
> 1055 is one of my favorite liveries. Mine is looking a lot more like this car these days in more ways than one


Ah yes the other bimota body, sorry dude. We've had that bike for 30 years now, very special bike with great memories. It's one of those cars/bikes you just can't sell. 

Looking forward to seeing your updated livery soon, your GT40 is one of my favorites for sure 

Way back in the day pic, loudon speedway race weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New Ford GT Team Members*

Left to Right -

Moray Callum - Vice President of Design, Ford Motor Company
Craig Metros - Exterior Design Director, The Americas
Chris Svensson - Design Director, The Americas
Kip Ewing - Ford Performance, Assistant Chief Engineer
Kerry Baldori - Chief Functional Engineer, Global Performance Vehicles
Jamal Hameedi - Ford Performance Chief Engineer
Amko Leenarts - Director Global Interior Design
Barb Whalen - Colour & Materials Design Manager
Todd Willing - Design Director, Asia Pacific 
Garen Nicoghosian - Senior Designer, Ford Motor Company
Henry Ford III - Global Marketing Manager, Ford Performance
Raj Nair - Group Vice President, Global Product Development


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zenekxbuch (Dec 5, 2014)

Really awesome pictures. Next time I'll take some and publish here.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new shop space, it looks amazing! Did I spy a CGT lurking in the back there?

And I agree, the silver new GT looks a great color.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> The past few months we've been moving into the new workspace, We still need to hang cabinets, pictures and put tons of parts away, stuff like that but pretty much moved in now. All the GT's together again.


Wait, what is the Kuismanen Racing car doing there? For a moment I thought I was looking at pictures of a facility in Finland. Do they race the car in the US as well or is it just serviced there? 

Back in the '90s I witnessed Pertti Kuismanen dominate races in his IMSA Audi.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

evosky said:


> Congrats on the new shop space, it looks amazing! Did I spy a CGT lurking in the back there?
> 
> And I agree, the silver new GT looks a great color.


Thanks dude. It's been a long bumpy road to get to this point, very thankful for the new shop. Yes that's the crazy fun Porsche lurking 

Absolutely love that silver with the black wheels, could use some carbon fiber accents like the front splitter, sideskirts, rear diffuser and maybe the mirror covers but all in all the new GT is going to be fun!




Son said:


> Wait, what is the Kuismanen Racing car doing there? For a moment I thought I was looking at pictures of a facility in Finland. Do they race the car in the US as well or is it just serviced there?
> 
> Back in the '90s I witnessed Pertti Kuismanen dominate races in his IMSA Audi.


Bought the Ford GT3 car from Finland about a year ago, had it shipped over by boat. We do track/road course events with it now, eventually would like to do some vintage racing.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

That has a Granada suspension 

This thread is losing its purity


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports Custom TT build - first start-up/tuning of Mullet's GT*

More video and pics to follow.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT at 2015 Canadian International Auto Show - Interviews*

Larry Holt VP Engineering from Multimatic and Craig Metros Exterior Design Director from Ford


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Throwback: '02 Ford GT concept car making its first appearance at the Geneva Motor show*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Received the new Automobile mag - April 2015*


----------



## shmogt (Feb 23, 2015)

I love the Ford GT. It was always so insane and really good for a US car. The new one looks pretty epic too. The only thing I didn't like was the blue they announced it in they said they are not making it in that color. Now everyone wants the blue, but can't have it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2015/02/cs-gt40-mkii-r.html














































http://www.shelby-cars.be/shelby-GT40-MKII.aspx


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

The real Ford GT


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Miller Motorsports Park GT40 #1074 video shoot*

More to follow! 



> Our in-house hot shoe, Bill Rhinehart, is out on track this morning with Ford GT40 #1074 for a video shoot (and yes, he may indeed be the luckiest man on Earth). Stand by for some video (and amazing sound!) as soon as we can get it for you


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New Ford GT '66 -'69 24hr Le Mans Livery Tribute, MARCO VAN OVERBEEKE DESIGN*



> 50 YEARS AGO THE GT40 WROTE HISTORY
> 
> In 2016 it will be 50 years ago that the Ford GT40 race cars wrote history at Circuit de la Sarthe. Bruce McLaren and Chris Amon won the ‘66 24h Le Mans in their #2 Shelby American-entered Ford GT40 Mk II, providing Ford with a 1-2-3 finish. This was the first overall Le Mans victory for an American manufacturer and the first victory for an American manufacturer at a major European race since Jimmy Murphy´s triumph with Duesenberg at the 1921 French Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


http://www.marcovanoverbeeke.nl/256389/5846315/gallery/2017-ford-gt-66-69-24h-le-mans-livery-tribute


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT40 P/1047B set for auction*



> P/1047B
> Estimate: $650,000 - $750,000
> To immediately establish the pure essence of the Ford GT 40; it is basically a sleek, 14-foot long man-guided missile that is the height of a tall dog and capable of running 100 miles per hour in reverse and twice that when pointed the right direction.
> 
> ...


http://www.auctionsamerica.com/events/feature-lots.cfm?SaleCode=FL15&ID=r0380


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

News editor Dave Guilford of the Automotive News is reporting from Geneva that Ford Performance boss Dave Pericak puts the new Ford GT in the price range of the Aventador

https://twitter.com/dglfrd?original...ador/&tw_i=572479874205548544&tw_p=tweetembed










Ford Global Product Development, will host a news conference at 10:30 CET, march 3rd at the Ford show stand from Geneva with significant new details regarding the new GT - Stay Tuned!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More artwork from ASGsportwerks of the new GT*

http://asgphotowerks.com/autonavigation2.htm


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New Ford GT production limited to 250 units annually*

- Ford UK (@forduk) March 3, 2015 via Twitter 



> Today we’ve learned that just 250 units of the new Ford GT will be produced annually for global consumption. That’s right: Ford plans to build just 250 units each year to satisfy demand not just in the U.S, but in markets around the world. Total production is expected to barely top 1,000 units. This comes on the heels of yesterday’s news from Ford Racing boss Dave Pericak that the new Ford GT would be priced “near” Lamborghini’s $397,500 Aventador. Ford CEO Mark Fields apparently wasn’t kidding when he said this would be Ford’s “most exclusive vehicle ever.”
> 
> Last time Ford brought back their mid-engine supercar to celebrate the company Centennial anniversary, they produced 4,038 units. With a much higher price tag and a significantly lower production volume, it’s clear the new GT is about more than putting cars on public roads. It seems pretty obvious based on the construction, price and volume that this new Ford GT has a destiny beyond public roads, but we’re still waiting for something official



Geneva - Press Conference Live Streaming

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...tor-show-press-conference-live-streaming.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More liquid silver :heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cool GT40 Gulf wall print*

http://www.gyoonit.com/shop/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1969 GT40 MKIII @Geneva*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Throwback:

The '05 Ford GT Dealer Prep Manual for salesmen to educate them on the specifications of the Ford GT when dealing with prospective customers.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*How Its Made Dream Cars Season 3 Episode 1 Superformance GT40 - Full Episode*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ford having some fun with Ferrari in Geneva 










then quickly replaced overnight










http://blog.axisofoversteer.com/2015/03/ford-trolls-ferrari-in-geneva.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Alan Mann Racing - We Manage by Alan Mann*

A rare piece written by Alan Mann himself for the 'Ford Book of Competition Motoring' (1965) about the nuances of team management










http://alanmann.co.uk/blog/we-manage



> On the firm basis of a concentrated engineering experience, Alan Mann has emerged as one of Europe's leading team managers. His knowledge of car preparation is backed by considerable talent at the wheel, and as he shows, team management is an often overlooked but vital aspect of motor racing.
> 
> At any large race Meeting, the paying spectator usually has the opportunity of seeing drivers, mechanics, race officials and a host of other easily recognised personalities. All of them are, of course, essential to a successful days racing. But I am quite sure that the average member of the crowd has very little conception of the amount of work which has been put in by the teams in order to get the cars on to the starting grid. And I am certain that one person rarely recognised or even considered by the spectator is the team manager. His is a complex job, a job simply packed with endless problems, and Ill try to explain in outline the sort of things he has to do, and why.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT40 P/1133 'Lightweight' set for auction*



> In 1980, Peter Thorp was one of the principals of Safir Engineering Ltd, an English firm that was involved in chassis design, engineering and manufacturer. He was in the market for a Ford GT 40 and his pursuit of one resulted in him meeting John Willment. Mr. Willment had formed a partnership in 1967 with John Wyer and formed J.W. Automotive Engineering Ltd. They continued with the construction of the GT 40 after Ford Advanced Vehicles sold them all of their assets. J.W.A. also ran the Gulf-sponsored GT 40’s that won Le Mans back-to-back in 1968 and ’69.
> 
> Conversation between the two engineers led to the subject of what type of components and original blueprints may still be at hand. Willment still had a lot of original hardware, plus his reserve included a complete set of body molds. In short; this led Mr. Thorp to thinking it would be possibly for a man with his skills and knowledge, along with other similarly talented individuals, to build an exacting duplicate to address his colossal desire to obtain one of these magnificent racecars.
> 
> Safir Engineering followed his desires and this particular car, P/1133, Mark V Spyder was completed in July 1992 for Mr. Thorp himself, which he would keep for his personal car. The car features an aluminum monocoque chassis (one of two such Mk V’s built, the others are steel) with ultra-lightweight body panels. Powering the car is a 5.3-liter, 425-hp V-8 with Dart alloy heads connected to a ZF five-speed gearbox. The car is presented in a rich blue tone with black interior and white Le Mans stripes – throughout, it is seen in a spectacular fashion. This GT 40 also carries Mk II rear bodywork with rear deck inlet ducts and a fully-vented spare tire cover. At 857 kilograms, it is reported to likely be the lightest GT 40 ever constructed. It also features select carbon fiber panels and has the uncommon open “roadster” look, as the original was called in period specialty magazines. Dry sump lubrication, ventilated four-wheel disc brakes and BRM magnesium knock-off wheels are just a few of the racing-oriented elements that are part of this amazing platform.


http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...ber&feature=1&collection=&grouping=&category=


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

What an odd car and mix of parts. MkII body pieces but a 302 based power plant that was never found in any MkI or MkII. Be interesting to see what it brings.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/dz4cGyw.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Starting to put up the GT/GT40 Banners and pictures. I'll take final pics with my good camera when everything is finished, still have to bring over the one engine hoist and waiting for the Tire & Balance machines to show up but getting close.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

First time I see a non blue version.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Pinstripe said:


> First time I see a non blue version.


Nice! I'm driving up to the NY show in april to see the new GT, not sure which one will be there. Can't wait to see it in person..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Always nice videos from Kidston


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT to Debut at Petit Le Mans ?*

Interesting...

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/tusc/ford-gt-to-debut-at-petit-le-mans/



> While Ford has still yet to officially confirm the existence of a race program, its new-for-2016 Ford GT may get a chance to make its on-track debut before the end of this year.
> 
> Industry sources have indicated to Sportscar365 that Ford is evaluating a potential race debut for its new GTE-spec car at the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship season-ending Petit Le Mans in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 #P1046 Restoration: Legend of Le Mans Chapter #1*



> The wait is finally over! Today we’re proud to release Chapter #1of #P1046: Legend of Le Mans. The film series will follow the complete restoration from disassembly to reveal at the 2016 Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance.
> 
> Film #1 simply sets the stage on why this particular GT40 is historically important. In case you have been under a rock for the last 6 months, chassis #P1046 is the very GT40 that captured the victory for Henry Ford at the 1966 24 hours of Le Mans. Featured in the film is GT 40 historian Ronnie Spain and owner of Rare Drive Inc. Mark Allin.
> 
> ...


http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/company/news?category=GT40+P/1046


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports getting ready for Texas Mile*

Turbo removal then the trans


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*CAV - Cape Advanced Vehicles*



> As the premier manufacturer of GT40 replicas, we offer our customers a truly unique driving experience. In the pursuit of perfection, our bespoke and proprietary modernisations are second to none. The result is a pure and classic GT40 experience that also satisfies the demands of modern drivers. Already outperforming the original GT40, we set our sights on the future and redefine what is expected of a modern replica.


http://www.cav.co.za/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Throwback Thursday*



> June 1967, 1966 GT40 #1055, owned by Ford Motor Co., Edsel B. Ford II, and John Mecom Jr., Houston. Displayed on Showroom of Gene Hamon Ford, Texas City, Texas. Color change while owned by John Mecom Jr.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1966 Ford GT40 Mk1 chassis number P/1062 is now offered for sale*



> We are delighted to present this genuine and superbly prepared 1966 Ford GT40 Mk1 with chassis number P/1062. A front running car with continuous history from new and never seriously damaged throughout its entire life P/1062 is now offered for sale by its long-term owner.
> Ford GT40 P/1062 was one of 31 road-equipped cars built by Ford Advanced Vehicles at Slough. Essentially a softened race car, the road version of the Mk1 GT40 differed in having softer suspension, less aggressive brakes, Borani wire wheels, a silenced exhaust system, a heater and windscreen demister, twin luggage boxes housed in the tail, a fully timed cloth interior, fully working door locks, and “Ford” sill badges. Despite all this softening, the GT40 as a road car wasn’t really practical for everyday use and interest was low. Having planned to build at least 50 road cars, all at a pre-calculated loss, Ford stopped at 30 units plus one prototype.
> Finished in Metallichrome Toledo blue with black interior trim and fitted with the standard Cobra 289cid V8 fitted to all GT40 Mk1s, P/1062 was shipped new to Ford Division in America arriving in Detroit at the end of the December ’66 along with P/1063. On arrival both cars were assigned to Ford’s experimental Kar Kraft division. Quite what Kar Kraft did with the car is a mystery and a full year later P/1062 was still in Ford’s stock inventory in Detroit where it would remain until being assigned to be sold-off at the end of ’68. At the time of its disposal P/1062 was one of three GT40s to have a “road-modified” MkII tail fitted and was sold in early ’69 to Dr Len Cheney in California who used P/1062 as a road car until the end of the year when he sold it to an unknown buyer.
> Despite the passage of time, the next few years of the history of P/1062 are a mystery, but it was owned in the late-70s by David Brown of Florida. He sold the car to Harley Cluxton in Arizona who in turn sold it to collector and racer Jeff Lewis of California. The car had by this time lost its MkII tail for a standard Mk1 item. Jeff raced the car in the West Coast historic scene in the 80s. Throughout his ownership P/1062 was painted white with a black centre stripe.
> ...


http://www.paddock42.com/advert/ford-gt40-mk1/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Superformance GT40*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mid-Ohio


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool shot of this Superformance GT40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports 24k Gold Plated TT GT Build - Mullet's GT*

















> If there was every a PURELY INSANE build, this is it!! Jason ‘Mullet’ is one very prominent member of the Texas car scene with one of the world’s fastest and most modified Ford GT’s. We had the pleasure of meeting him and getting some in-car footage – something not every one is lucky to get to do! Massive thanks Jason, we can’t thank you enough
> 
> Built by M2K Motorsports Mullet’s recently rebuilt setup is said to push out over 2,400hp and is INCREDIBLY FAST!! We love it!!
> 
> Here’s some pics of Mullet’s insane “mancave” which we were invited to, along with some details pics and then be sure to check out the video at the bottom!


http://www.streetfx.com.au/mullets-...walk-around-at-tx2k-including-in-car-footage/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Very excited to see the new GT and Focus RS at the NY show next week, definitely bringing my good camera. I'll try and snap some good shots.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Throwback photo of Camilo and his MERKURY 4 GT project*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More video of the M2K Motorsports TT GT build on the dyno (Mullet's) GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports ready for another Texas Mile run*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 Legend of LeMans Film #1 Continues to Draw the Attention of Motorsports Enthusiasts*

http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/co...raw-the-attention-of-motorsports-enthusiasts/



> The response to our release of the GT40 film series “Legend of LeMans” has been nothing but overwhelming. Numerous websites have picked up our video, and we can’t say anything else but thank you! Everyone from the Robb Report and Street Legal TV, to Bold Ride and even Ford Racing have covered our restoration of this historic vehicle.
> 
> However, it might have been a simple email that caught us most by surprise. One of the men that worked directly on Chassis #1046 reached out to us with more information about our chassis after it left LeMans. It’s a fantastic read and we wanted to make sure we shared it with all of our fans out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports Texas Mile Event*



> Unfortunately the Air Shift Transmission is having some issues in 6th gear.....we are switching back to a stock Recardo 6 Speed Transmission for the remainder of the weekend... Air shift is already out and stock one is in......putting the car back together now...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 / Tag Heuer, Private Collection Painting*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The M2K Motorsports GT has new trans installed - Ready for another run*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Just received this sh!tty cell pic, looks like it will be the Liquid Silver GT (roller) at the NY show this weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Received more cell pics, ford setting up at the NY show


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/23YsgzJ.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*8380 Laboratories - GT40 1-2-3 '66 Print*

http://www.8380labs.com/products/gt40-1-2-3-66-print


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Great poster AND they got the finishing order correct


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

For sure :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Classic Road & Track, June 1964 - preview of the new Ford GT prototype (GT/101)*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Europe - Geneva Motor Show 2015*



> Johnny Herbert chats to Raj Nair, Dave Pericak, Jurgen Gagstatter and Tyrone Johnson about the two newest additions to the Ford Performance Division revealed at Geneva Motor Show 2015


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my shots from the NY show

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/EH7T3zI.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2012)

I went on friday - Ford had the best location at the show-it was right in front of you once you're through the ticket booths.


They were also giving away this poster:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ This is the one i picked up downstairs by the new raptor, going to have this one framed for the garage


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

picked up this GT40/GT comparison banner


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports testing the Air Shift trans*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I liked that poster a lot just wish they would make it to scale. Same thing on the render. The GT40 would have had to be sitting up on blocks to even be able to see it regardless of the "camera angle". The FGT is a much larger car than the GT40.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*October 2005 issue of Octane magazine - Touring Europe in a Ford GT*

http://photos.imageevent.com/mmm_mag/richtruesdellpdfs/9UK For the love of Ford Octane 11-05 V2.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://puppyknuckles.com/2017-ford-gt-pictures-all-carbon-fiber-supercar/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Time for a repost, turn the sound up!


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

LOL @ Brendan :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't post that crap in this thread


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Why would you post something like that ? Please delete that post...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Apparently you two didn't see the "other GT40" thread. 

The joke, you missed it.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

To make up for Brendan's _hilarious_ contribution:










Worth the laugh. :laugh:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

One would think you would represent Boardwalk Auto Mall in a more professional manner Brendan


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> One would think you would represent Boardwalk Auto Mall in a more professional manner Brendan


Removed at your request. :beer: 

EDIT: After mulling this over for a few hours, I do want to let you know that I do take my posts here, and what tone they set for the businesses I help run very seriously. I've been a forum sponsor for over a decade, and between close to 15,000 posts across a few accounts, I try to make sure I put my best foot forward when posting. 

Even in this thread, I've posted pictures of my Uncles GT40, a GT40 Mirage Concept I saw, and when I saw the chance to make what I thought was an innocent joke, I went for it. 

I was having lunch with a few of the guys who run Vortex Media Group recently, I commented how I wish that everyone who posted here had their full name and their place of business attached to every last thing they posted like I do. I'm sure it would change the tone of this forum quite a bit, knowing that the Internet holds no anonymity. 

If anyone reading this, MHNCO included, has any issues with my posts please let me know, as I take this seriously. I apologize for what I thought was an innocent joke based on a funny thread about GT40 replicas.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

A RaceCarReplicas MK1 RHD kit at the local C&C this weekend ...


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

MHNCO said:


> I liked that poster a lot just wish they would make it to scale. Same thing on the render. The GT40 would have had to be sitting up on blocks to even be able to see it regardless of the "camera angle". The FGT is a much larger car than the GT40.


I think both the GT and GT40 are up on blocks in that poster. It's such an awesome poster, would love to have a copy of it.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

MHNCO said:


> One would think you would represent Boardwalk Auto Mall in a more professional manner Brendan


Calm down, kid. It was a joke--and a pretty amusing one at that.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Agreed John. 

Brendan, no need to apologize good sir. That picture was hilarious :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Calm down, kid. It was a joke--and a pretty amusing one at that.


Well, he's not a kid. He owns this SPF GT40, and is a huge GT40 fan. He didn't see that other thread, so therefor he didn't know it was a joke..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

evosky said:


> A RaceCarReplicas MK1 RHD kit at the local C&C this weekend ...


Nice shots dude.. I need to drive down to katie's C&C at some point, such a nice turnout.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm still a kid. Just enjoy bigger toys these days 

The GT40 is the one for me but I do miss my old FGT on occasion.


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

MHNCO said:


> I'm still a kid. Just enjoy bigger toys these days
> 
> The GT40 is the one for me but I do miss my old FGT on occasion.


Lies, Mike!

Spring Mountain


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone have info on a Gulf GT40 in Glenside, PA? Coming home from work yesterday it pulled out of JD's Automotive on 73 and blew my ears off. Incredible noises.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Anyone have info on a Gulf GT40 in Glenside, PA? Coming home from work yesterday it pulled out of JD's Automotive on 73 and blew my ears off. Incredible noises.


Glenside? I live there and have never seen the car you're referring to. I did see an i8 recently rolling through the center of town, but that's about the most exciting thing--other than the slew of AWE shop cars. I've also seen Fabspeed drive through town in a shop or customer Lambo. But never a GT40.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> Glenside? I live there and have never seen the car you're referring to. I did see an i8 recently rolling through the center of town, but that's about the most exciting thing--other than the slew of AWE shop cars. I've also seen Fabspeed drive through town in a shop or customer Lambo. But never a GT40.


I've driven by that shop most days for the past few years and have never seen it before so he must have just been visiting. Shop usually has an interesting assortment of cars sitting around.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I've driven by that shop most days for the past few years and have never seen it before so he must have just been visiting. Shop usually has an interesting assortment of cars sitting around.


A Ford GT definitely sticks out at that place. It always seemed pretty shady to me---as do most of the tiny auto repair shops in the area. The GT owner was probably just turning around. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Go behind the scenes of the Interior Design Philosophy inspired by the Ford GT*



> Ford GT pushes Ford’s interior design forward and inspires. We bring to life the Ford GT interior design philosophy, but what you’ll see is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Animation of the new Ford GT Light Sculpture in the heart of Milan*

http://social.ford.co.uk/is-that-a-fender/



> Our designers have taken inspiration from the Ford GT to go beyond the world of cars – and create a guitar, a boat and a table football game.
> 
> Applying the same design principles as for the two-seater supercar, the one-off pieces are now on show at the world’s leading furniture design expo, Salone del Mobile, in Milan, Italy.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Classic Driver - Which journey will you never forget, Mr Lühn?*



> As a young automotive designer, Jan B. Lühn first encountered the world of classic cars at the 2002 Pebble Beach Concours. Soon afterwards, he began working at Christie’s auction house, and founded his eponymous business in 2006. We met the keen collector-dealer for a coffee…


http://www.classicdriver.com/en/art...275a3c8c15bef2be37db5bb&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd be just fine sleeping on a cot and eating Ramen every day if I had an EB110 and a GT on either side of me. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Miller Motorsports Park - GT40 Feature*






http://millermotorsportspark.com/ford-gt40-mkii-gulf-p1074.html#!6869388745_453848f4ba_o_LeMans67_1


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

bonehead04 said:


> Lies, Mike!


Yes indeed lol. There are DUMB mofo's out there.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I'd be just fine sleeping on a cot and eating Ramen every day if I had an EB110 and a GT on either side of me. Thanks for sharing that!


Same here such an incredible collection, would be fun to drive them on the daily/track for sure. I think i would spend hours just staring at them in the garage


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SVT Superfest 2015 VIR*

The greatest 3 day road course track event of the season coming up, so much fun driving..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New GT taking some time away from the usual auto show schedule


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

evosky said:


> A RaceCarReplicas MK1 RHD kit at the local C&C this weekend ...


That kit looks great, apart from the repurposed water jug. :laugh:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

CAV GT40s just don't look right.

An RCR with BFG Radial T/A's. Sounds about right.

Would like to hear video of the new V6 FGT on the track.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Would like to hear video of the new V6 FGT on the track.


Same here, really looking forward to it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*What It Takes: Creating the Next Ford GT - Interview With the Designers*

Moray Callum: Vice president of Ford global design. He is responsible for all Ford design, taking over as head right around the time the GT got the green light at the end of 2013.

Craig Metros: Exterior design director for the Americas. He oversees the exterior design teams in both North and South America.

Garen Nicoghosian: The exterior design manager for the Ford GT.

Bill Mangan: The interior design manager for the Ford GT.

Kip Ewing: The chief engineer for the Ford GT, both this version and the previous Ford GT from the mid-2000s. He oversaw seven other engineers on this project.










http://www.hotrod.com/news/1504-interview-with-the-designers-behind-the-2016-ford-gt/



> Most designers have the freedom and flexibility to design a car first with sketches, then a fullsize rendering and scale models are made, followed by fullsize clay models, fiberglass mockup, and then a prototype—before handing the design over to engineering and manufacturing to figure out production. For the Ford GT to be dominant on the track and street, it couldn’t be designed this way. Aggressive aerodynamic applications needed to be integral to its design.
> 
> Moray Callum, vice president of Ford global design said, “Our goal was to pay homage to the original Ford GT but do it 21st century in terms of material, design, and engineering.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome article. I do like the section on the use of the EcoBoost V6. As cars march forward into disposable commodities, it's commonly assumed in the dealer world that halo cars are increasingly useless. 

This is a great counterpoint. By purposely selecting the mainstream engine, it shows the importance of that engine series to Ford, and starts to build the talking points for the showroom. "Sure Mr Jones your F-150 doesn't have a V8, but the GT doesn't have a V8 either." 

I think it's a really smart move by Ford, even if I wish it still had a V8.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> A former dyno room technician dropped this film off with me over the weekend. Not a lot of detail as to its original target audience or expected distribution.
> This appears to be a promotional film from Ford Engineering in about 1967 that covers 427 LeMans racing program engine development. An awe inspiring window into the work done in the 60s includes track simulation and images from the race.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool GT artwork 










http://www.popbangcolourshop.com/collections/ford


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

A few different red cars mixed in there. I like 1070 a lot.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*10th Anniversary of the Ford GT - don't miss the Carlisle Ford Nationals June 5-7, 2015!*

gonna be good  










http://www.carlisleevents.com/carli...isle-ford-nationals-detail.aspx?detailid=1093



> CELEBRATE THE STORIED HISTORY OF THE FORD GT AND GT40
> Special Displays and Guests Planned for the 2015 Event
> 
> Is there such a thing as a run of the mill GT? Technically, yes, but in reality, NO! Every GT produced is unique and in 2015, you can celebrate these unique cars as part of the 10th Anniversary of the Ford GT. Expect to see hundreds of GTs onsite ranging from the original GT40 to the more modern reincarnation of the car.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop version - http://i.imgur.com/2qUfMn2.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New GT in Red


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Shelby American Automobile Club - SAAC 40th Anniversary Pocono Raceway, PA August 20 - 22, 2015*

Registration Link - http://www.saac.com/?page_id=1162


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Original GT40 camera car that was used to capture the high speed racing scenes in the 1971 Steve McQueen classic 'Le Mans'.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

It's official, we're bringing the Mad Croc GT3 car to Carlisle Ford Nationals


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sports Car Digest - Tour Auto Rally 2015*
































































Article Link - http://www.sportscardigest.com/tour-auto-rally-2015-report-and-photos/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The Le Mans winning engine from GT40P/1046 dismantled and put on display after the race. This image was included in the technical SAE papers that were produced giving the technical background on the Ford GT40 project.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT - High-tech innovation and you need to know why*










PCWorld Article - http://www.pcworld.com/article/2917...tech-innovation-and-you-need-to-know-why.html



> Ford is done with nostalgia. The 2017 Ford GT might bear the faint silhouette of the GT40—the gorgeous endurance racer that crushed Le Mans in 1966—but this latest supercar reboot is absolutely sick with high-tech engineering.
> 
> In fact, the new GT is the most high-tech car Ford has ever created, and it claims that tag without a single parking-assist sensor or lithium-ion propulsion pack. The story here is all about lap times, lap times, lap times: getting from start to finish on twisty race tracks as quickly possible. And to reach that goal, the Ford GT doubles down on aerodynamics and weight reduction, twin byproducts of Ford’s most advanced R&D.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The stripped No.15 Ford GT40 Mk II in the paddock during tests at Le Mans, April 1966


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Robertson Racing chassis will be on display


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SVT Superfest 2014 VIR*

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/TEuGPV4.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

A few shots I've collected at a friends place


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Fiatdude said:


> A few shots I've collected at a friends place


Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT - The Unbearable Lightness of Moving (CNET On Cars, Episode 65)*

Interviews with Raj Nair and Chris Svensson


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Detroit News Article - Have a look at the new GT through the eyes of the Designers*

Article Link - http://www.detroitnews.com/story/bu...11/ford-gt-feature-multiple-sensors/27146955/



> Ford Motor Co.'s 2017 GT supercar is anything but ordinary — and the same goes for the space where it was made.
> 
> Engineers and designers spent 14 months crafting Ford's halo car inside a secret room in the corner of the automaker's Dearborn Product Development Center. There are nearly no decorations inside the gray space, except for a "Teamwork" motivational poster near one of the clay model machines.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New Prototype GT out for a drive


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*C&D - Latest Ford GT Info: Serious Computing Chops, May Pack 700+ Horsepower*



> The test mules are rolling and we expect the endurance-racing version of Ford’s GT supercar to be presented next month (June) in Paris shortly before the 83rd running of the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Until then, here are some tidbits of information—some new, some merely reminders—dribbled from Ford’s severely restrictor-plated PR engine at a recent media event.
> 
> The twin-turbo EcoBoost 3.5-liter V-6 engine will share bore and stroke dimensions (92.6 mm x 86.7 mm, or 3.64 in x 3.41 in) with existing applications including Ford cars and trucks and RoushYates-built IMSA Daytona Prototype endurance racers. Expect at least 700 horsepower.
> 
> ...


Article Link - http://blog.caranddriver.com/latest-ford-gt-info-serious-computing-chops-may-pack-700-horsepower/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the GT design sketches


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More GT Prototype Shots*











http://www.autoblog.com/2015/05/14/2017-ford-gt-spy-shots/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Annual Ford Employee Open House - Red GT*



> DEARBORN, MI – For Ford fans and employees around the world, 2015 has been a year of exciting product reveals and launches, highlighted by Ford Performance. Every year, Ford employees are invited to bring their family and friends to the Annual Employee Auto Show Experience Open House in Dearborn, MI. The vehicles on display this year included the Ford Focus RS, Shelby GT350R, Fiesta ST, and the clay models of the all new F-150 Raptor and the stunning Ford GT supercar. Also on display was the clay model of the newly revealed Lincoln Continental Concept, as well as the F-750 Tonka Dump Truck, Lincoln MKZ, Lincoln MKC, Lincoln Navigator, and the 2016 Lincoln MKX. Aside from the new products on display, there was a scavenger hunt for the Ford Blue Oval, a raffle for Ford gear, an RC track, a parking simulator, and of course, plenty of product specialists to answer questions about the new vehicles. Ford Performance Info Center staffer Isaac Ireland attended and shares the following photos as our “inside look” at the Ford employee open house for you to enjoy:


http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...gallery--annual-ford-employee-open-house.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ready to load up for 3 days of fun at VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Summit Point


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Carlisle Ford Nationals 2014


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SVT Superfest 2015 VIR - Full Course*

We were at VIR for a few days having fun driving with friends, Dean Martin and crew. He races the Pirelli World Challenge, good guy and a great driver! I cooked my rotors up front with the Q1 (warped/cracked) and forgot to bring my spare set, so Dean let me drive one of the Boss 302 race cars. All in all it was a great event. We had a good weekend getting more seat time in with the GT race car, clocking a 2:02 the last day of the event. I still need to look thru the GoPro for the in-car video but for now here are some of my shots


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Motorsport.com Exclusive - New GT Race Car runs for first time*

Motorsport - http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/exclusive-new-ford-gt-runs-for-first-time/?v=2&s=1



> Motorsport.com can exclusively reveal that the racing version of the all-new Ford GT car ran on track for the very first time earlier this month.
> 
> The Multimatic-designed car, which will be revealed at the Le Mans 24 Hours next month, was driven by Scott Maxwell at the Calabogie Motorsports Park in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Peter Collery Photography - Le Mans 1966*

More Photos - http://petercolleryphotography.com/p849584395


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More VIR shots


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Nice shots, looks like you had fun. How did you like the mustang race cars? Are they running some version of the boss motor?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Nice shots, looks like you had fun. How did you like the mustang race cars? Are they running some version of the boss motor?


They are the GTS Class boss 302s race cars w/ the 5.0L V8 500hp. I had a blast driving the boss around the full course, first time for me driving one so i took it easy for the first few laps getting the P-Zeros warmed up. After that i really got on it, love those Pirelli's. That car can really take a beating, i loved driving it


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Speedhunters - Climbing The Hakone Turnpike in a GT40*

I posted the video awhile back, but here's the speedhunters article - http://www.speedhunters.com/2015/01/climbing-the-hakone-turnpike/


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

rq1trackaddict said:


> http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...gallery--annual-ford-employee-open-house.html




CRAZY SICK!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting close...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

:heart: that 302s - must be an absolute riot to drive.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: that 302s - must be an absolute riot to drive.


It sure was, I wanted to load it up in the trailer and take it home


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

caught a rerun of _LegAndDairy Motorcar_ on Velocity last night, and i had no idea that Mk1 & Mk2 GT40s were all RHD _*and*_ _right-hand shifting_; never seen that combo before! anyone know of any other vehicles configured that way?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

slirt said:


> caught a rerun of _LegAndDairy Motorcar_ on Velocity last night, and i had no idea that Mk1 & Mk2 GT40s were all RHD _*and*_ _right-hand shifting_; never seen that combo before! anyone know of any other vehicles configured that way?
> [/IMG]


A lot of Porsche racecars, here's a 956 as an example:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Stop by Carlisle Ford Nationals June 5-7 and check out the Matech GT1's 





































Cool banners made for the GT Celebration too!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Prepping for Le Mans Announcement!*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-prepping-for-le-mans-announcement/



> While Ford’s return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 2016 has been considered an open secret, the Detroit automaker is reportedly preparing to make the formal announcement at Circuit de la Sarthe next month.
> 
> A Ford Performance hospitality unit and stage is being constructed trackside (pictured above), with all indications pointing towards an unveil of its GTE-spec Ford GT car during race week at this year’s French endurance classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Spotted at the Sonoma Historics. Awesome plate.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha, nice :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Bill Ford will start the 83rd 24 Hours Le Mans Saturday June 13th*

http://www.24h-lemans.com/en/news/2...-and-kristensen-hounoured_2_2_1746_20510.html



> Bill Ford, the Executive Chairman of the Ford Motor Company, will start the 83rd Le Mans 24 Hours on Saturday 13th June at 15h00.
> The history of Ford at Le Mans goes back to the mid 1960s when the American manufacturer decided to come and take on the Europeans at the legendary La Sarthe circuit. The Ford family already was honoured in 1966 when Henry Ford II, grandson of the founder of the Blue Oval, Henry Ford, started that year’s Le Mans 24 Hours race. In 2015, the great-great grandson of the famous American manufacturer will drop the French flag to unleash the field.
> Bill Ford joined the Board of Directors in 1988, has been the company’s chairman since January 1999 and was named executive chairman in 2006. A lifelong environmentalist, he has worked for many years in the area of sustainable mobility by advocating for the development of electric and hybrid vehicles. He also has been at the forefront of the future mobility challenge and the company’s vision of what sustainable transportation will look like in the years ahead.
> It’s a great honour for the Automobile Club de l’Ouest that this central figure in the world of the motor car, a passionate car enthusiast, and accomplished sportsman, has accepted this invitation.
> “The history of my family is very closely linked to the legendary La Sarthe circuit event,” said Bill Ford. “Fifty years ago, the duel with Ferrari out on the track became one of milestone periods in the history of motor sport. It’s a great honour to come to the Le Mans 24 Hours this year and drop the flag to start this legendary endurance race as my uncle did back in 1966.”


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford and Ferrari Battle to be Featured in Le Mans Village*



http://historicracingnews.com/News/...rari-Battle-to-be-Featured-in-Le-Mans-Village



> The ‘Village’ at this year’s Le Mans 24-Hour will feature an exhibition devoted to one of the most famous duels in the history of the event, the Ford and Ferrari battles of the 1960s. Put on by the Automobile Club de l’Ouest in partnership with the Sarthe Department and GEFCO in the Le Mans 24-Hours village, the display will feature 15 iconic cars from that era, with a highlight being the a parade prior to the race start on Saturday 13th of June.
> 
> With 2015 marking the 50th anniversary of the last victory by a Ferrari at Le Man, the ACO's heritage department has chosen to devote its traditional exhibition of historic cars to the Italian make by highlighting the battle between the Prancing Horse and Ford that lasted four years. IN 1964 Foord arrived at Le Mans with their new GT40s, but reliability woessidelined the new cars, which had showed thier pace by elading early on, and it was the Ferrari 275P of Jean Guichet and Nino Vaccarella that took the Italian marque's fifth consecutive win in the race.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Brought the race car to a charity event yesterday


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*95 Customs*

Cool GT40 Shirt 










http://www.95customs.com/shirts/the-gulf-gt40-cutaway-shirt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Racer Exclusive - Dan Gurney looks ahead to Ford's return to Le Mans*



http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/it...urney-looks-ahead-to-ford-s-return-to-le-mans



> The plans are in place for Ford to formally announce its return to international sports car racing at Le Mans next week with the Ford GT. A 3 p.m. Friday press conference is expected to confirm what RACER began reporting since last June, William Ford Jr. is set to wave the tricolore to start the 83rd edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans, and the Le Mans museum will also feature cars from Ford and Ferrari in honor of their legendary 24-hour duels in the 1960s.
> 
> Ford's celebrations and revelations will only add to the spectacle at Le Mans, and with the American manufacturer primed for a full scale attack in 2016, one of the men who elevated the brand to lofty heights at La Sarthe says he can't wait to see the Blue Oval back in its former hunting grounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Robertson Racing arrived at Carlisle earlier today for the ford nationals this weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Setting up at Le Mans for the feature 'Le Duel' between Ford and Ferrari*

I posted the article link about this on the previous page


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Setting up at Carlisle for the GT/GT40 Celebration*

Brought the Mad Croc to carlisle yesterday. For the first time the Matech GT1's, GT3 mad croc and Robertson Racing GTs are together, really awesome to have them all together!

Some of my shots




































































































Real deal GT40s


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals 2015*

Drove the Tungsten to carlisle with black stripe delete friend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals 2015*

Original Camilo Pardo painting 










Ford Performance Tent


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals 2015*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/L2iCq0F.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals 2015*



















Robertson racing chassis


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance - New GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance Announcement at Le Mans - Live Streaming*

The news conference will be available to view live at - https://plus.google.com/events/c63la7desu9nn30kgjcl5qet2ls?authkey=CNOxw4P3277bzQE

Where an automated calendar entry for the June 12 event is now available.




> - Ford this week is making a major Ford Performance news announcement via live-streamed media conference
> - Bill Ford, executive chairman will host the event with Mark Fields, president and CEO; and Raj Nair, group vice president, Global Product Development
> 
> COLOGNE, Germany, June 8, 2015 – Ford this week is making a news announcement regarding Ford Performance at 14:00 UK time on Friday.
> ...


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't keep up with your posts rq1 so hopefully I'm not rozapping you:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I can't keep up with your posts rq1 so hopefully I'm not rozapping you:


It's all good


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Racer - LM24 Ford GT program details circulate at Le Mans*

http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/117723-lm24-ford-gt-program-details-circulate-at-le-mans



> Prevailing wisdom at Le Mans says Ford’s announcement on Friday will not only name Chip Ganassi Racing as its primary team for its Ford GT program in the American TUDOR United SportsCar Championship, but add a two-car European team to contest the World Endurance Championship.
> The four-car Le Mans 2016 effort would signify Ford’s most ambitious road racing program since its multi-series participation in IMSA, Trans-Am, and CART during a stretch that spanned portions of the 1980s and '90s.
> Ford, CGR, Ford GT chassis manufacturer Multimatic, and engine builder Roush Yates are comprise the four keystone partners behind the project, and it’s believed Multimatic, under the guidance of former Aston Martin Racing director George Howard-Chappell, will facilitate the WEC program on the Blue Oval’s behalf. Although its primary base of operations is in Canada, the Multimatic Technical Centre Europe located in England could double as the home for the WEC effort.
> A recent, significant hiring wave has been in place at the MTCE, and many of Howard-Chappell’s former colleagues, including those from his time at AMR/Prodrive, and Lola, are said to be involved with the Ford GT effort.
> ...


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

rq1trackaddict said:


> http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/117723-lm24-ford-gt-program-details-circulate-at-le-mans


I just got a little very excited.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

intercedeGLI said:


> I just got a little very excited.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Doran Racing built Ford GT Race Car - Joshua Shaw Vintage Racing*

This GT will be racing this weekend at Brickyard Vintage Racing Invitational - http://www.svra.com/events/2015-brickyard-vintage-racing-invitational/

Some build pics:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Doran Racing built Ford GT Race Car - Joshua Shaw Vintage Racing*

GT ran great in practice, ready to race!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance Announcement at Le Mans - Live Streaming*

Reminder for tomorrow June 12, 9:00 AM Live Streaming - https://plus.google.com/events/c63la7desu9nn30kgjcl5qet2ls?authkey=CNOxw4P3277bzQE












> Ford Executive Chairman, Bill Ford; President and CEO Mark Fields; and Group Vice President of Global Product Development Raj Nair, will be joined by special guests for an event that will be live-streamed around the world


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Race Car*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Returning to Le Mans in 2016 with All-New Ford GT*



Ford Motor Company Press Release - http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...-to-le-mans-in-2016-with-all-new-ford-gt.html



> Ford returns to Le Mans in 2016 with the all-new Ford GT supercar to compete in LM GTE Pro class, commemorating the 50th anniversary of Ford’s 1966 overall victory
> All-new Ford factory program to compete in both the FIA World Endurance Championship and TUDOR United SportsCar Championship with a two-team, four-car effort – operated by Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates
> Ford GT is company’s showcase for aerodynamics and lightweight carbon fiber construction, along with new twin-turbocharged Ford EcoBoost® V6 -- most powerful EcoBoost production engine ever
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Le Mans Press Conference from earlier this morning*

For anyone who missed the Live Streaming this morning


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I picture grass clippings coming from that diffuser on start-up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Doran Racing built Ford GT Race Car - Joshua Shaw Vintage Racing*

SVRA Brickyard Invitational winner of the (GT2) class and 4th overall in the GP group, Congrats! :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 #P/1074 Among The Most Storied Of All*



















http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...ghtweight--p-1074-among-most-storied-of-.html



> MONTEREY, CA – Every factory Ford GT40 and Mirage is something special, yet some are more so than others. This dazzling example featured on these pages, chassis GT40P/1074 earns bonus points for at least three reasons:
> 
> One is that it is the first car to win a major race wearing the now iconic “Gulf orange and blue” racing livery. Another is that it is a member of the trio of GT40s run by legendary team owner, race entrant and team manager John Wyer; those GT40s are chassis #1074, #1075, and #1076, the middle among them famous for becoming the first singular car to win Le Mans back-to-back (in 1968, with Lucien Bianchi and Pedro Rodriguez aboard, and in 1969, with Jacky Ickx and the oft-undercredited Jackie Oliver sharing the wheel, the amazing Ickx surviving to take the flag after a breathtaking last-lap duel with Hans Herrmann in a Porsche, vying for that marque’s first overall Le Mans victory, which inevitably came a year later).
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans Legends Race*










http://blog.axisofoversteer.com/2015/06/le-mans-legends.html



> The 24 hour race was not the only event at the Circuit the la Sartre this past week end.
> 
> Hard to argue with a bunch of GT40s, Cobras, Jaguars, Alpine, Austin Healeys, Lotus even a Mercedes sedan, roaring down Mulsanne, sliding their way around the chicanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Advanced Vehicles (FAV) 1966*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Nationals 2015 - Carlisle, PA*

Awesome coverage!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Forza 6 Gameplay Trailer - New GT*


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


I loved Forza as a kid, but playing the last one with just a controller was one of the most frustrating things ever. If you turn off the driver aids, it's basically impossible to keep any type of high power car on the track. Still, great graphics, cool cars, just not the game to get the "real" racing experience from. I use iRacing for that.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

lilmoose21 said:


> I loved Forza as a kid, but playing the last one with just a controller was one of the most frustrating things ever. If you turn off the driver aids, it's basically impossible to keep any type of high power car on the track. Still, great graphics, cool cars, just not the game to get the "real" racing experience from. I use iRacing for that.


I use the racing sim also. I actually have never played forza before, i've always been a Gran Turismo fan but now i want to pick up the new Project Cars, looks amazing! 


GT wrapped trailer


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance Director Dave Pericak Talks About The GT Racing Program*



> Ford Performance Director Dave Pericak talks with The RACER Channel's Marshall Pruett about the new GT racing program and where it's headed in 2016


http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...director-dave-pericak-talks-about-gt-rac.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Production, Racing Teams Collaborate on ALL-NEW FORD GT'S ECOBOOST Racing Engine*



http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...-collaborate-on-all-new-ford-gt-s-ecoboo.html



> From Ford Performance Public Relations
> 
> After winning the Rolex 24 at Daytona and the 12 Hours of Sebring in less than a year, the crew behind Ford’s factory-backed sports car program is taking on the biggest race of them all in 2016 -- the 24 Hours of Le Mans.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER: Bill Ford – "Our company was born on the racetrack"*

Bill Ford waving the flag at the start










http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/117904-lm24-q-a-with-bill-ford-on-company-s-le-mans-return



> Ford Motor Company officially confirmed on Friday at Le Mans its return to the 24 Hours in 2016 with a race-going version of its brand-new Ford GT, to be fielded by Chip Ganassi Racing. Ford Motor Company executive chairman Bill Ford said the return had been a longtime objective for the company.
> "Our company was born on a racetrack," related Ford in explaining the rationale behind the program. "I remember watching the (24 Hours) race in 1966 as a 9-year-old and it was the most thrilling thing I'd ever seen.
> "We thought about Le Mans in 2003 with the last Ford GT but that was a short program that was really a modernization of the GT40 and with such a compressed program, we really didn't ever get to a serious look at a racing program."
> Ford stressed that the Le Mans program was part of the global marketing effort for the company's new supercar.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER: Chip Ganassi and Scott Atherton on Ford's Le Mans Return*



> The RACER Channel's Marshall Pruett speaks with IMSA President Scott Atherton and Chip Ganassi, whose team will enter Ford's new GT in the TUDOR Championship and the WEC starting in 2016


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sports Car Digest - Le Mans Legend 2015*





































http://www.sportscardigest.com/le-mans-legend-2015-report-and-photos/



> Le Mans Legend 2015 was held 13th June at the famed Circuit de la Sarthe in France. The race — held a few hours before the start of the modern 24 Hours endurance event — featured a grid of more than 60 Le Mans cars from the 1949 to 1968 era.
> 
> A day after making the headlines with their return to Le Mans, Ford grabbed the limelight in the Le Mans Legend as well, as a pair of GT40s that competed at La Sarthe in the 1960s finished one-two.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*(Documentary) Rebuilding a Race Car Legend - Ford GT*

I posted a documentary about the GT awhile back in this thread, but this one is much more detailed. Enjoy


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

From this weekend's C&C


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

evosky said:


>


Cool shots dude:thumbup: I met the owner of the Tungsten GT at ford nationals, he's vwvortex member novaVR6


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Scott Pruett: “Any Driver Would Absolutely Want to Be Part of Ford GT Program”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/...bsolutely-want-to-be-part-of-ford-gt-program/



> While Ford has yet to officially announce drivers for its new factory Ford GT program, Scott Pruett is likely to be among those in pole position for a highly sought-after seat in the Blue Oval’s return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans next year.
> 
> The Chip Ganassi Racing driver, a former class winner at Le Mans, was on hand for the program’s official launch at Le Mans earlier this month and has already played a role in the early on-track development of the 2016 GTE-spec machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

I think the new GT looks pretty blase (has almost zero distinguishing features at a glance) but the LeMans return and a Ford motorsport effort at that, is really cool. That's something to get excited about. I think Pruett is a smart choice (he's starting to get on, but cripes he's fast).


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Multimatic Playing Major Role in Ford GT Program*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/multimatic-playing-major-role-in-ford-gt-program/



> Ford’s new factory GT program will see heavy involvement from Multimatic, with the Canadian-based firm not only building and developing the all-new Ford GT, but also heading up operations of Chip Ganassi Racing’s program in the FIA World Endurance Championship.
> 
> At the center of the global effort is George Howard-Chappell, with the former Prodrive team principal returning to the sports car racing scene as the Ford GT program manager and operations director in the FIA WEC.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford & TurboSquid Race into 3D Printing with Printable Models*










http://3d.ford.com/

http://3dprintingindustry.com/2015/...ing-with-printable-models/#.VYWdXehHEdo.email



> For the launch of TurboSquid‘s new Digital Brand Management service, Ford is acting as the site’s first client, launching the Ford 3D Store with printable files of the F-150 Raptor, Shelby GT350R, Focus ST and Fiesta ST, with more to come soon. While the files can purchased for $4.99, it’s also possible to have them printed for you for $39. All of the models are printed a 1/32nd scale in single-color PLA plastic, except for the new Ford GT, which will be available for purchase in full-color sandstone starting June 15


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Cool shots dude:thumbup: I met the owner of the Tungsten GT at ford nationals, he's vwvortex member novaVR6


Oh, that's really cool! :thumbup: :beer:

Was a shame the local GTX1 couldn't make an appearance for this gathering ...

And the 3D printed models thing is really cool, may have to order a GT one !


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


What a fantastic looking race car! Love the aero tunnels the designer weaved into the side. I'm very interested to see if the car has an advantage over the Vette and 911 because the standard car looks (and potentially functions) more like a prototype.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER: Busy months ahead for Ford GT program*



http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/118389-imsa-busy-months-ahead-for-ford-gt-program



> The final confirmation of Ford's dual IMSA and WEC programs the day before the 24 Hours of Le Mans was a highlight of the event, and with a pair of two-car efforts to establish, Ford partners Chip Ganassi Racing, Multimatic, and Roush Yates Engines have plenty of work to do in the months ahead.
> 
> CGR managing director Mike Hull walked RACER through a timeline that will cover the program's immediate post-Le Mans activities and the major milestones on the 2015 calendar, starting with testing the twin-turbo V6 EcoBoost-powered supercar:
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Prototype GT out for a drive*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SVT Superfest 2015 - VIR*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT arriving at Goodwood Festival of Speed*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER: Ganassi keen to continue running Ford EcoBoost DPs*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/118393-imsa-ganassi-keen-to-continue-running-ford-ecoboost-dps



> Chip Ganassi Racing's current TUDOR United SportsCar Championship program is set for a significant change when the defending Rolex 24 at Daytona winners replace their Ford EcoBoost DP (ABOVE) with a pair of Ford GTs (BELOW) in 2016.
> 
> With five Grand-Am Rolex DP championships to their credit between 2004 and 2012, Ganassi's team has thrived running prototypes, and as CGR managing director Mike Hull told RACER this week, they would like to enter at least one Ford DP next season as a secondary effort.
> "We're working on next year to have a continuation of that project," Hull said. "First of all, we'd like to defend the fact that we won the 24-hour race with the DP car this year. That would be great to do, no matter what. If we can work in that direction at the same time work on having a continuation of the project into next year – it would be separate entirely from the GT project – we would entertain doing it. At this point we don't have anything done in that area, so we're not able to say this is exactly what we're going to do."
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*TSM-MODELS Announces new partnership with Ford*










http://www.tsm-models.com/tsm/



> TSM-Model is excited to announce its new partnership with Ford Motor Company to produce various scale models of the new ford GT and the Ford GT Le Mans race car. We are honored to have this opportunity to partner with Ford and produce models of such an iconic car in racing history. We are confident that we will be able to deliver models that reflect the beautiful styling and intricate attention to detail this car is known for.
> 
> The all new Ford GT debuted at the 2015 Detroit Auto Show and boasts an all new carbon fiber and aluminum construction with a twin-turbocharged 3.5-liter EcoBoost V-6 engine producing 600bhp. With this newly designed Ford GT, Ford aims to have a vehicle capable of competing with high end exotics in both performance and its stunning new looks. This is however not Fords only ground breaking news with the recent announcement that they will be returning to the 24hours of Le Mans race in 2016 on what is the 50th anniversary of their 1966 podium sweep in the GT-40. This announcement was accompanied by release of the new Ford GT race car that will be competing in the Le Mans race. We are very excited to see Fords return to the Le Mans Race and look forward to producing some stunning models of this iconic car.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Forza Motorsport 6 Limited Edition Xbox One - New GT*

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/productID.319985800


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance at Goodwood Festival of Speed*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT at Goodwood*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


  :heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*XCAR: New GT at Goodwood*

Interview with Dave Pericak


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sorry but the new FGT as pretty as it looks, will never sound like the car above does


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sports Car Digest - Goodwood Festival of Speed 2015*










http://www.sportscardigest.com/goodwood-festival-of-speed-2015-report-and-photos/



> The central theme for the 2015 running of the Goodwood Festival of Speed was ‘Flat-out and Fearless: Racing on the Edge’, honoring some of the most spectacular drivers and moments from motorsport’s past and present. Alongside the overall theme, the 2015 Festival celebrated the 90th anniversary of the motor racing’s inaugural World Championship, won by Alfa Romeo, and marked 50 years since Honda’s maiden grand prix victory. The event also paid tribute to the 60th anniversary of two sensational victories; Sir Stirling Moss and Denis Jenkinson’s triumph on the 1955 Mille Miglia and the first post-war grand prix win for an all-British line-up; Tony Brooks in a Connaught at Syracuse. Sports car legend Derek Bell was honoured as 2015 marked the 40th anniversary of the first of his five Le Mans 24 Hours wins, which came behind the wheel of a Mirage-Ford. The ‘Derek Bell Celebration’ featured machines such as the Porsche 962C that Bell took his last victory at Le Mans in 1987. Bell drove both the 962C as well as the Surtees TS7 in which he scored his only F1 point.
> 
> Central Feature marque, Mazda, showcased its spirit both on and off the track with the iconic 787B. An example of the 1991 Le Mans winner features racing out of the sky on the 37-meter high sculpture outside Goodwood House, whilst the real racer took part in the Group C hill run.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mid-Ohio*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Interview with Henry Ford III about the new GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

MHNCO said:


> I'm sorry but the new FGT as pretty as it looks, will never sound like the car above does


As awesome as that is I can't stop laughing at the Alpha's passenger door flying open around the corner at 0:11 mark. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 1966*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing at Mid-Ohio for SVRA race weekend*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Social: Behind the Scenes With New GT*











https://social.ford.com/content/for...ind-the-scenes-with-the-all-new-ford-gt0.html



> There was a select group of designers who worked on the all-new Ford GT. Starting in November 2013, the small and talented team began the enormous task of creating the fourth-generation successor to the GT40, working in the utmost secrecy of the Dearborn design studio.
> 
> Focused on efficient and lightweight design, each element of the vehicle had to be simultaneously functional and beautiful. Over a 14-month period, as demands for extreme aerodynamic performance relentlessly drove the design process, a completely modern supercar with clear Ford GT bloodlines carved by the wind emerged


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Inside the Ford GT driver search process*



http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/119361-imsa-inside-the-ford-gt-driver-search-process



> The Chip Ganassi Racing-Ford combination is less than three months away from phasing out its single-car Ford EcoBoost DP effort in IMSA's TUDOR United SportsCar Championship. Ford's Prototype will make way for its new GT chassis, and with the transition from a single DP to four GTs, the CGR-Ford sports car program is about to go on an epic hiring spree.
> 
> With two Ford GT's committed to IMSA's GT Le Mans class and two more for the World Endurance Championship's GTE-Pro category, drivers from every series imaginable have lobbied for one of the prized factory seats.
> Doing the math, the pair of IMSA Ford GTs will require four full-time drivers and at least two additional drivers for the longer races on the schedule. They'll have the same needs in the WEC where four full-timers across two cars and two more for the 24 Hours of Le Mans will be sought.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PRUETT: Who should Ford hire to race its GTs?*










Good read, 4 pages
http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoints/item/119389-pruett-who-would-ford-hire-to-race-its-gts



> As RACER recently discussed with Chip Ganassi Racing managing director Mike Hull, Ford's bold return to Le Mans with four cars will require plenty of talent behind the steering wheel.
> 
> Eight full-timers and four part-timers will be needed to pilot Ford GTs in the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship and the World Endurance Championship, and with most of the best drivers already under contract, CGR-Ford's selection process will face a few challenges.
> Cherry-picking the finest GT drivers from Aston Martin, BMW, Corvette Racing, Ferrari, and Porsche would be the easiest solution, but many of those drivers have multi-year agreements in place. It's a waste of time to try and peel a Oliver Gavin away from his C7.R or a Jorg Bergmeister from his 911 RSR, but are there others – maybe those with contracts coming up for renewal – that would be open to a switch? Absolutely. CGR and Ford also have plenty of candidates to consider from other classes within IMSA and the WEC. Add in a few names from IndyCar and the various sports car championships throughout the globe, and there's a substantial talent pool to draw from.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT and RS Event in the UK - Saturday July 25th*










http://www.sandicliffe.co.uk/ford/gt-and-rs-event



> What a year for Ford! First, after fifty years the Mustang is finally heading to Europe, then the announcement of the return to Le Mans in 2016 after ten years. Then the release of the new Focus RS and top secret exotic, the Ford GT to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Ford GT racing cars.
> 
> To celebrate the release of both the Ford GT & Ford RS, we will be welcoming both of the new models at our state of the art Leicester store on Saturday 25th July. We'll be hosting a special open day so you'll be able to see both the GT & RS for yourself! Our Ford Leicester store, Welford Road will also be the first showroom in the UK to showcase the Ford GT and Ford Focus RS!
> 
> We will also have complementary food and drinks, as well as the chance to see the Sandicliffe Ford heritage vehicles, including our very own 2005 Ford GT super car. Make sure to tell friends and family and come join us for the day!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Scott Maxwell on the Ford GT: It will be incredible*










http://www.motorsport.com/tusc/news/scott-maxwell-on-the-ford-gt-it-will-be-incredible/



> Multimatic driver doing the initial testing on the race car.
> 
> Seldom has any street or race car been introduced with more fanfare than the 2016 Ford GT, unveiled at the 2015 Detroit auto show in January. The announcement ended months of speculation, as Ford had managed to keep the car entirely under wraps, a remarkable accomplishment in the instant-news era of the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Prototype*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Triplets*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT in London*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't know if this is a re-post, but damn this entertaining rain driving


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spy Video of New GT Race Car at Calabogie Motorsports Park, Canada*

More Prototype GT Pics - http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...ar-up-the-race-track-it-sounds-glorious-.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Touring London*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Prototype*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Secret Shakedown: Ford GT Testing Began Long Before Its Unveiling*








http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...-exclusive-look-at-ford-gt-race-cars-sec.html



> Before Ford revealed its return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans to the world, it was already secretly testing the vehicle
> 
> t would use to compete on the track. Today, Ford Performance is giving fans around the world an exclusive look at the Ford GT race car’s first shakedown test.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

rq1trackaddict said:


>



More of Jamie Schena Designed GT40 - http://www.jamieschena.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Intro music stops at 1:12


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sportscar365 Exclusive:New GT Race Car Testing at Road America*



> The new Ford GT race car made its U.S. testing debut Tuesday at Road America, with Multimatic development drivers Scott Maxwell and Billy Johnson turning laps in the 2016 GTE spec machine


http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/exclusive-ford-gt-testing-at-road-america-photos/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*​IMSA: New Ford GT turns test laps at Road America*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/119968-imsa-ford-gt-turns-test-laps-at-road-america



> The No. 66 Ford GT broke cover at the Road America circuit today with drivers Billy Johnson and Scott Maxwell at the controls.
> Multimatic, which is responsible for building the cars in partnership with Ford and Chip Ganassi Racing and running its European racing program, is conducting the test. CGR sports car team manager Mike O'Gara is also in attendance.
> The Blue Oval's 2016 IMSA and World Endurance Championship entry is sharing the track with a limited number of teams who are preparing for this weekend's TUDOR United SportsCar Championship event at the beloved Wisconsin road course. Based on footage captured of the low-slung coupe in action, the ACO/FIA GTE-specification twin-turbo V6 Ford GT is already posting impressive lap times.
> IMG 6741aAccording to one source at the 4.0-mile facility, laps in the 2m05s range have been produced so far which, for its first day of running at Road America, would compare favorably to the 2014 GTLM pole lap of 2m03.7s set by BMW's Z4.
> ...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Alzen won the VLN race this past weekend...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ Awesome!, love that car. If you come across any in-car video of that GT, post up:thumbup:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Take a peak in here: https://www.google.com/search?q=alz...ss&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl#q=alzen+ford+gt&tbm=vid


I saw this car race once or twice - it sounds epic in real life.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Take a peak in here: https://www.google.com/search?q=alz...ss&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl#q=alzen+ford+gt&tbm=vid
> 
> 
> I saw this car race once or twice - it sounds epic in real life.


:thumbup:

I remember this one from awhile back, one of my favorites of this GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sportscar365: Ford GT Completes Encouraging Road America Test*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-gt-completes-road-america-test/



> History was made at Road America on Tuesday as the Ford GT race car turned its first laps on U.S. soil, as part of a single-day test for the new-for-2016 GTE contender.
> 
> Multimatic development drivers Scott Maxwell and Billy Johnson put the EcoBoost-powered beast through its paces, having made significant progress over the course of the day at the Wisconsin track.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Motorsport: Ford boasts handling of new GT Le Mans racer is "phenomenal"*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/ford-boasts-handling-of-new-gt-le-mans-racer-is-phenomenal/



> The new Ford GT sportscar conducted further testing at Road America this week, with project chief Dave Pericak delighted with its early pace.
> 
> Motorsport.com broke the news of Ford’s initial laps undertaken by Scott Maxwell at Calabogie Motorsports Park back in May. Further tests have since taken place at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park and the Michelin test facility at Ladoux, France.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> 2016 Ford GT Le Mans race car, Graphite and colored pencils on A3 paper. It took me more than 20 hours to finish it












https://www.facebook.com/pages/Car-Drawings-by-FŽamarija/1571251613093398


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Forza 6 Gameplay: New GT*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The New Ford GT - /DRIVE American Road Trip Trailer 2*



> In this trailer for an upcoming episode on NBC Sports, we take a look at the new Ford GT when Matt Farah meets Jamal Hameedi, Ford Global Performance Vehicle Chief Engineer, to talk about the design process


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Next year's Sebring classic will feature the debut of the new Ford GT factory team, March 16-19, 2016*










https://www.sebringraceway.com/sebring-events/12-hour-race/12-hour-race-tickets



> Tickets are now on sale for the 64th Annual Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring Fueled by Fresh From Florida. America's greatest endurance racing tradition runs March 16-19, 2016. Sebring offers a variety of viewing and camping/parking options, including the popular Sebring Superticket, available as a four-day, two-day (Friday-Saturday) and one-day (Saturday) ticket. Remember that tickets purchased in advance result in savings over those purchased at the gate.
> 
> Next year's Sebring classic will feature the debut of the new Ford GT factory team, set to battle with Corvette in the competitive GTLM class that already includes Porsche, Ferrari, BMW and Aston Martin. The GTD class will feature several new GT3 teams, with the possibility of Bentley, Maserati, Mercedes and Lamborghini on the grid. Gates open at 6 am on Wednesday, March 16th.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RK Motors Charlotte Presents #P1046: Legend of Le Mans - Chapter 2*



> In the first chapter of “Legend of Le Mans” we introduced chassis P/1046 – the GT40 that took home the 1966 Le Mans win. Now, RK Motors Charlotte and Rare Drive will work to restore chassis P/1046 back to its former glory after years of serving as a test mule and being subjected to many vintage races.
> 
> Over the years, P/1046 accumulated many modern ancillary parts that did not cross the finish line in ’66, so now we must do the unthinkable, dismantle a legend – the first step in the restoration process.
> 
> ...


http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/co...-dismantling-a-legend-2/?category=GT40 P/1046


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Pardon | Photographer*



> Privileged to have worked with ‪Ford‬ on their GT ‪‎Le Mans‬ project just weeks before it was announced


https://www.facebook.com/richardpardonphotographer?fref=nf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

rq1trackaddict said:


> https://www.facebook.com/richardpardonphotographer?fref=nf


Very cool, what kind of work did you do? If you can talk about it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> Very cool, what kind of work did you do? If you can talk about it.


They're not my photos. That's Richard Pardon's photography work. I posted a quote from his facebook page.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sears Point Raceway*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Working on the Mad Croc GT3, getting ready for VIR. 

Cell Pics


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New mad croc/matech banners for the garage


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gimli Motorsports Park*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Craft Bamboo Racing Ford GT GT3 Wins Inaugural Kuala Lumpur City Grand Prix GT3 Race*


















































































http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=48391968ff658d65d53d73cfd&id=dc3e8808e8&e=0e96a9afb9



> Craft-Bamboo Racing driver, Frank Yu, has become the inaugural Kuala Lumpur City Grand Prix GT3 champion after a spectacular display of driving on the streets of Malaysia’s capital city. It was a race that was never short of action and the Hong Kong driver started from second on the grid after his strong qualifying session on Saturday. Frank was piloting a Ford GT GT3, specially decorated by the team’s title sponsor POAD. The car was a complete standout, its livery displaying the POAD logo in the company’s distinctive green corporate colour, which created a truly striking presence. After making a flawless start to his 25 lap challenge, Frank began his push and he was intent on taking home a top result. After numerous battles with the high calibre competition, Frank’s pace and determination were enough to see the international GT driver take P1 in the GT3 class and an incredible P3 overall.
> 
> Qualifying
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Monterey Motorsports Reunion*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Prototype GT with active aero - Subway Pit Stop *


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw the new one today for the first time. I'm smitten. 



View down the side is excellent 



Potato phone couldn't figure out the light in the room. Lovely rear end



Can't wait to see another one.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Saw the new one today for the first time. I'm smitten.


Sweet!, new GT looks incredible in person. I would've loved to fly out to monterey for the motorsports reunion.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jamie Schena Designed GT40*

Final build shots of the GT40
































































http://www.jamieschena.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Steve Owen Ford GT GT3 on pole position for Australian GT Championship*




























http://www.speedcafe.com/2015/08/21/steve-owen-puts-ford-on-australian-gt-pole/



> Steve Owen put Kevin Weeks’ Ford GT on pole position for the opening Australian GT Championship race of the weekend at Sydney Motorsport Park.
> 
> The Trophy Class entry was one of only two cars to lap in the 1:27s during the day after Michael Hovey set the pace in Qualifying 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonehead04 (May 27, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Ugh.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.speedcafe.com/2015/08/22/weeks-hospitalised-after-australian-gt-shunt/



> Kevin Weeks is in a stable condition in hospital following a nasty crash in the opening Australian GT Championship race at Sydney Motorsport Park.
> The South Australian had been fighting over seventh place on the final lap of the 60 minute encounter when he suffered a violent crash at Turn 8, causing heavy damage to his Supaloc Ford GT.
> The 65-year-old former Australian Formula 2 champion was transferred to the nearby Westmead Hospital and is awaiting results of X rays after suffering from chest pains.
> Weeks had been joined by V8 Supercars co driver Steve Owen for the race with the pair in contention for victory having led the majority of the contest from pole position.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Interior Design Manager Bill Mangan discussing the interior design elements of the new GT*










http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/m...ed-the-softer-side-of-fords-hardcore-2016-gt/



> From the snarling nostrils on the hood to the flying buttresses beside the rear wheels, it has a striking exterior and profile that rivals anything Europe has to offer.
> But what’s happening inside the cabin rarely gets a mention. That’s because many supercars snub the interior in the name of performance. It made us wonder: What is it like to design the interior of a supercar?
> We asked Bill Mangan, the Interior Design Manager at Ford who worked directly in designing the interior of the 2016 Ford GT, what it’s like to sculpt the softer side of a car designed purely to perform.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

This photo was taken by Ford Motor Company in 1967 as they tested the newly installed NASCAR type roll cage in the GT40


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT National Rally 10 - Drone Footage at Ford World Headquarters*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Rally 10*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Raj Nair announces allocation process for 2017 Ford GT at Ford GT Rally 10*

Raj Nair, Global Director of Product Development:












> Application process begins in early 2016
> 
> Priority given to current Ford GT owners
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Rally 10 - Prototype New GT joined in with the group*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Rally 10*









































































http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...e-gallery--ford-gt-rally-show---ford-whq.html



> AUG 26, 2015 | FORD PERFORMANCE PHOTOS / COURTESY ISAAC IRELAND
> 
> DEARBORN, MI – For Ford Performance fans, the ultimate dream vehicle is the Ford GT. So it’s only logical that some of the biggest and best “can’t miss” events are the ones that involve the Ford supercar. One such mega-event is Ford GT National Rally #10, which for the first time since 2006 returned to Dearborn, MI, for August 25-29, 2015. More than 100 GT owners and members of the Ford GT Forum were in town visiting the home of Ford Motor Company (and birthplace of the Ford GT) for the 10th Anniversary of the “Pace Car For an Entire Company.” They’ve got several days’ full of “insider” events planned to help celebrate the past, present and future, as an all-new Ford GT makes its return to the road in 2016. Part of the weeklong series of events included a Ford GT-only car show held in the parking lot of Ford World Headquarters in Dearborn. So we sent our star photographer, Isaac Ireland of the Ford Performance Info Center, to go behind-the-scenes at Ford WHQ to bring you the following exclusive photo gallery from the Ford GT Rally car show. Enjoy!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford GT tests at Sebring as Ganassi readies for delivery*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/120812-imsa-ford-gt-tests-at-sebring-as-ganassi-readies-for-delivery



> The ongoing testing and development program ahead of Ford's official return to GT racing moved to Florida this week as Multimatic, Chip Ganassi Racing, and Roush Yates Engines introduced the twin-turbo V6 supercar to the punishing Sebring road course.
> 
> "The car's being tested as we speak at Sebring with the Multimatic car," Ganassi managing director Mike Hull told RACER. "They should be wrapping up and then it's time to get ready for the next one."
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT GT1*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Camilo Pardo studying the new GT at the Ford GT Rally last week


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dixon: “It’s Obviously a Dream of Mine to Race at Le Mans”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/lemans24/dixon-its-obviously-a-dream-of-mine-to-race-at-le-mans/



> Scott Dixon has no immediate plans to leave the IndyCar Series, after securing his fourth career championship Sunday at Sonoma Raceway not long after announcing a contract extension with Chip Ganassi Racing.
> 
> But with Dixon having had a consistent part-time presence over the last decade in sports car racing, and with Ganassi going in full strength with the new Ford GT program starting next year, he’d be a natural to be a part of the program in some capacity at some stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Rally 10*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tickets now on sale for the 64th Sebring!*










https://www.sebringraceway.com/sebring-events/12-hour-race/12-hour-race-tickets



> The Corvette vs. Ford GT rivalry is just one of many great features next year at the 64th Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring Fueled by Fresh From Florida (March 16-19). Several new GT3 teams will be entering, making this one of the best GTLM/GTD entries in years


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford GT turns first laps at Ladoux test*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/121301-imsa-ford-gt-turns-first-laps-at-ledoux-test



> The ACO/FIA's class-wide test for GTE/GTLM and GT3-spec cars at Michelin's test track in Ladoux, France, is under way, and among the many manufacturers in attendance, Ford and its brand-new GT chassis is taking part in the 2016 homologation process.
> The test, which runs from Sept. 9-16, is conducted to evaluate the performance level of each car in a neutral environment, and based on what the ACO/FIA learn through the benchmarking process, each model will receive its baseline Balance of Performance (BoP) settings to start the 2016 season in the FIA World Endurance Championship, IMSA's WeatherTech SportsCar Championship, and other categories where these GT cars compete.
> 
> "Our partners at Multimatic are doing that part of things for Ford and Chip Ganassi Racing," CGR managing director Mike Hull told RACER. "They're handling the test for us at Ladoux; the car is presented for the testing process and we're looking forward to it because it's our first chance to present the organizers with a proper racing car for evaluation."
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petrolicious - THIS FORD GT40 IS A SURREAL TRIP*


















































































http://www.petrolicious.com/this-ford-gt40-is-a-surreal-trip



> Photography by Nat Twiss
> The Ford GT40 is an undeniable classic, the legendary “Ferrari killer”. But they’re not exactly a car you could drive on Sundays, with auction figures for them running as high as $11 million. That leaves most sane people one option: a replica.
> And this one, right here, is a special thing indeed.
> Before you all run away at the sight of the word “replica”, let me tell you that I think it receives a bad rap sometimes, especially in the classic car community. To some people, the word brings up images of inauthentic, asymmetrical, fibreglass monstrosities; and to others, a replica frees you from the financial constraints of owning a dream car, of worrying less about a scratch or a scuff picked up at the track or on a Sunday drive, and enjoying the essence of a legendary automobile with fewer stresses. You run the gamut of quality with replicas, but if you find the right example, you’d be hard-pressed to know the difference once you’re driving.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Bob Bondurant - celebrating the 50th FIA World Championship anniversary at the Shelby American Collection Museum*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sportscar365: Details Emerge from FIA Balance of Peformance Test at Ladoux*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/details-emerge-from-fia-balance-of-peformance-test-at-ladoux/



> Nearly a dozen new GT cars completed the FIA Balance of Performance test at Ladoux this week, in preparation for competition in various championships worldwide in 2016.
> 
> Michelin’s high-speed proving grounds near Clermont-Ferrand, France played host to the week-long test, which was mandatory for any new car pursuing GTE or GT3 homologation for next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Watkins Glen 1989*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood Revival 2015 – Whitsun Trophy Report and Photos*


















































































http://www.sportscardigest.com/goodwood-revival-2015-whitsun-trophy-report-and-photos/



> The Whitsun Trophy race at the Goodwood Revival 2015 was held Saturday 12th September at the 2.4-mile Goodwood Motor Circuit in West Sussex, England.
> 
> The Whitsun Trophy for sports-racing prototypes of a type that competed between 1961 and 1966 was the weekend’s fastest race and it provided breathtaking entertainment. Legendary machines such as the Lola T70 and McLaren M1 in its various forms took on Ford GT40s and other models that tackled the never-ending Mulsanne Straight at the Le Mans 24 Hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1967*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*VIDEO: All-New Ford GT Race Car to Make European Debut at Silverstone Ahead of Historic Return to Le Mans*






http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...ace-car-to-make-european-debut-at-silver.html



> (Ford Motor Company Press Release)
> 
> All-new Ford GT will make its European racing debut at the opening round of the 2016 FIA World Endurance Championship at Silverstone in the U.K. in April
> Two cars will compete in the GT-Endurance Pro Class ahead of a return to Le Mans where the original Ford GT40 famously first won 50 years ago
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford considering GT demo laps at Petit Le Mans*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/121861-imsa-ford-planning-gt-demo-laps-at-petit-le-mans



> Sports car fans attending Petit Le Mans could get their first look at Ford's brand-new GT racecar circulating the 2.5-mile Road Atlanta circuit.
> RACER has learned Canada's Multimatic, which builds the Ford GT and will campaign the car next season in the FIA World Endurance Championship on behalf of Chip Ganassi Racing, could run the car for demonstration laps as part of IMSA's TUDOR United SportsCar Championship finale on Oct. 2-3.
> "Ford had talked about that being done; if it's done I think it will be done with the Multimatic car. If they do it, it will be with that test car," said Mike Hull, who manages the Chip Ganassi Racing team that will run Ford's IMSA GT Le Mans program and oversee Multimatic's WEC GTE-Pro efforts starting in 2016. Additional news received Thursday afternoon confirmed the Ford GT will be at Petit Le Mans, but demo laps are now considered unlikely. At minimum, the car will be on display in the Ford booth throughout the event.
> Once Petit Le Mans is finished, and the Ganassi team wraps up their season campaigning the Ford EcoBoost Daytona Prototype that won last weekend's TUDOR Championship race in Texas, Hull says the Ganassi squad will begin testing their own Ford GT – the first race chassis delivered by Multimatic.
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://formandfunctionintl.com/spa-6hr-classic-2015/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 1967…*



> 1967 was one of the most intensely interesting years of Sportscar Racing; the last year of the ‘unlimited cars’ saw the 4 litre Ferrari P4 and 7 litre Ford GT40 Mk4/2B’s and Chaparral 2F at it tooth and nail in a battle for dominance before new rules came into force rendering the cars obsolete at the stroke of the rule-makers pen…


http://primotipo.com/2015/09/24/le-mans-1967/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT: Development*



> See the Ford GT race car like you've never seen it before. Ford shares never-before-seen footage of the Ford GT's twin-turbo 3.5-liter EcoBoost V6 engine on the dynamometer in Dearborn, Michigan, footage from its first test at Sebring and much more


http://racing.ford.com/series/road-.../10/video--watch-the-ford-gt-on-the-dyno.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Those last images - WOW!

Thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT at Petit Le Mans*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford GT turns first laps at Daytona*



> Chip Ganassi Racing's testing program with the new Ford GT has moved to the high banks and road course infield at Daytona International Speedway. Team partner, and Ford GT constructor, Multimatic had been responsible for the program's testing efforts leading up to Daytona, and with the first race chassis in their hands, the CGR Ford effort has launched its own test plan that will continue through January.
> 
> IMSA's season opener for the WeatherTech SportsCar Championship at the Rolex 24 at Daytona on Jan. 30-31 will mark Ford's return to factory GT competition with a two-car program fielded by CGR.
> Click on the thumbnails for larger images from the test.


http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/122375-imsa-ford-gt-turns-first-laps-at-daytona#!RD_Day_Ford_test004


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sportscar365*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/tusc/ganassi-ford-gt-test-underway-at-daytona/



> The new Ford GT is undergoing its first test at Daytona International Speedway this week, with Chip Ganassi Racing putting the Multimatic-built car through its paces over the course of today and Wednesday (post from Twitter here).
> 
> Ganassi managing director Mike Hull confirmed to Sportscar365 that Ganassi has taken delivery of its first chassis in recent weeks, with this the car’s first test since its arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ganassi’s Mike Hull on Ford GT test*










http://www.motorsport.com/tusc/news/ganassis-mike-hull-on-ford-gt-test/



> Chip's team manager on CGR's first day testing Ford's 2016 Le Mans challenger at Daytona
> 
> Chip Ganassi Racing started testing the Ford GT at Daytona International Speedway today, and Motorsport.com caught up with team manager Mike Hull for his early assessment. As a man who’s been through several “new-car” tests in his 25 years at Ganassi, Hull’s words display the wisdom of experience
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

Testing at Daytona 
https://youtu.be/A-deXDPzYRU


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

arric said:


> Testing at Daytona
> https://youtu.be/A-deXDPzYRU


:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: “The car was flawless” says Hand after first Ford GT outing*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/122463-imsa-the-car-was-flawless-says-hand-after-first-ford-gt-outing



> California's Joey Hand joined the Chip Ganassi Racing sports car program after a long stint as one of BMW's leading factory drivers, and says his first outing in the new Ford GT was welcome return to his professional roots. (Scroll down the page for video)
> 
> "I've loved racing the Ford EcoBoost Daytona Prototype this year with Ganassi, and moving from that car just a few days ago at Road Atlanta to the Ford GT at Daytona has been a great transition," Hand told RACER. "It's pretty natural for me, actually. I just came out of three years in the DTM with another manufacturer, so jumping into a really high-tech GT car again is right up my alley."
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Pruett keeping Daytona 24 options open*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/122623-imsa-pruett-keeping-daytona-24-options-open



> Chip Ganassi Racing will debut Ford's brand-new GT platform next January at the Rolex 24 at Daytona, but despite previous assumptions, team veteran Scott Pruett could have his name on a different entry.
> 
> As a past champion driving factory Ford machinery in IMSA and SCCA Trans-Am competition, the 55-year-old Californian played a key role in bringing Ford back to GT racing, but as he tells RACER, the pursuit of a personal goal could take precedence at the Rolex 24.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PRUETT: More Ford GT driver rumors*










http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoints/item/122630-pruett-more-ford-gt-driver-rumors



> Following RACER's first look at possible drivers for Ford's upcoming IMSA and FIA WEC GT programs back in July, we take another dive into some of the names that could appear as full-time or endurance drivers for the Blue Oval.
> 
> An artfully crafted headline from Corvette Racing during Petit Le Mans could be the first indication of where Ford's first new GT driver has been sourced.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

The design process and clay modeling pictures were very cool but can we talk about how much I would hate having this guy showing up every day to give his opinion.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Minority5 (Jul 1, 2011)

craigsaid said:


> The design process and clay modeling pictures were very cool but can we talk about how much I would hate having this guy showing up every day to give his opinion.


Funny story about the GT:
up until the 11th hour customers would've been able to order custom colors on this car--until a handful of suits began requesting pallets that matched hues that were---ahem, _off _trend. That idea was aborted. :laugh:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Minority5 said:


> Funny story about the GT:
> up until the 11th hour customers would've been able to order custom colors on this car--until a handful of suits began requesting pallets that matched hues that were---ahem, _off _trend. That idea was aborted. :laugh:


Just imagine if you got one of those. It be one of the "from the factory" colors, youd probably have the only one


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More of the Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT*






















































































































:heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford Ganassi GT program closes successful Sebring test*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/122951-imsa-ford-ganassi-gt-program-closes-successful-sebring-test



> Ford's ongoing testing and development activities with its new twin-turbo V6 GT swung through Sebring this week, and according to Chip Ganassi Racing managing director Mike Hull, plenty was learned in extended night and day running.
> 
> "We had a really good test, both with the car that we are running and the car Multimatic is running," Hull told RACER. "We shared the track with the Mazda P2 program, and we ran all day and we ran a bit in the dark just to see how the car would run with headlights and things like that. I suppose you could simply say it was uneventful because the cars were on track most of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford, Ganassi team take big lessons from recent Sebring test*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/1230...eam-take-big-lessons-from-recent-sebring-test



> Last week's test at Sebring for the Ford/Chip Ganassi Racing team marked its third major outing in recent months and gave the factory program a chance to accelerate its learning curve with the new Ford GT on the circuit's legendary surface.
> 
> The pitted, pot-holed, and punishing 3.7-mile course has been a favorite for manufacturers looking to find weaknesses in their cars, and with the famed 12 Hours of Sebring race also playing host to IMSA's WeatherTech SportsCar Championship, Ford, CGR, and their partners at Multimatic reaped numerous rewards from their visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Rolex 24 at Daytona Ford Car Corral and Pit Road Hospitality Info*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Strolled up this sidewalk just a few weeks ago


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 MK2 - SPA Francorchamps*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sema 2015*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT - Liquid Blue 1/18 Scale Die Cast*

http://www.motorsportcollector.com/...ovember+2,+2015+Email+Update&utm_medium=email


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sema*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sema*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ken Block and Vaughn Gittin Jr. with Dave Pericak at SEMA*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gas Monkey Garage bagged GT at SEMA*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SEMA*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Too bad it will never match the sound of the original


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Liquid Red GT in Dubai*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ganassi Ford GT program hitting development stride*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/123595-imsa-ganassi-ford-gt-program-hitting-development-stride



> The Chip Ganassi Racing sports car program is developing a new chassis for the first time in more than a decade, and as a team, the project continues to require excellence and honesty from every faction that's involved.
> 
> Between the new partners associated with Ford's return to international GT racing, and the general process of shaping a brand-new car into a position where it can fight with a variety of established GT manufacturers, the CGR team has a significant task on its hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Jay Leno's Garage Wednesday November 18th, 10pm on CNBC*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: New GT cars to highlight 2-day Daytona test*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/123628-imsa-new-gt-cars-to-highlight-2-day-daytona-test



> Several new cars eligible to participate in the 2016 IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship competition will make their official on-track debut in a two-day test at Daytona International Speedway on Tuesday and Wednesday, Nov. 17-18.
> 
> The test will provide a first look at the highly anticipated new Ford GT, with Ford Performance Chip Ganassi Racing entering the No. 66 and No. 67 cars in the GT Le Mans class. No drivers have been named by Ford and for many of the teams participating in the session, which runs from 9 a.m. through 5 p.m. ET on both days.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Westbrook, Briscoe, Bourdais join Ganassi’s Ford GT line-up*










http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/news/westbrook-briscoe-bourdais-join-ganassis-ford-gt-line-up/



> Motorsport.com has learned that Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe will join Joey Hand as Ganassi Ford GT full-timers, while Sebastien Bourdais comes on board as a part-time driver.
> 
> Westbrook joins Ganassi after four years at Spirit of Daytona/VisitFlorida.com Racing, while Briscoe will re-unite with the team, which he did two full IndyCar seasons for in 2005 and 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT driver lineup completed by CTSCC graduate*










http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/news/ford-gt-driver-lineup-completed-by-ctscc-graduate/?s=1



> Multimatic Ford Mustang driver Billy Johnson set to join Ganassi's all-star Ford GT lineup
> 
> Following our reveal of the majority of the Ganassi Ford GT driver lineup yesterday, Motorsport.com believes the fourth full-time driver will be Billy Johnson.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PHOTOS: November Daytona Test Monday Gallery*



> View the first photos from this week’s two-day IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship test at Daytona International Speedway, including the debut of a number of new cars and new liveries. (Photos: Brian Cleary and Tony DiZinno)


http://sportscar365.com/features/photography/photos-november-daytona-test-monday-gallery/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT IMSA Drivers To Be Revealed on Saturday in Miami*



















http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/ford-gt-imsa-drivers-to-be-revealed-on-saturday-in-miami/



> Chip Ganassi Racing’s IMSA drivers for the new Ford GT program will be revealed on Saturday, the team and manufacturer have confirmed.
> 
> Raj Nair, Group Vice President, Global Product Development, and Chief Technical Officer, Ford Motor Company, Dave Pericak, Global Director, Ford Performance and Chip Ganassi, Team Owner, Chip Ganassi Racing Teams will be on hand at Homestead-Miami Speedway, site of this weekend’s NASCAR Ford Championship Weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Daytona Tuesday test coverage*



















http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/123743-imsa-daytona-tuesday-test-coverage



> The second Ford GT (in bare carbon) joined the test later in the session with Olivier Pla behind the wheel
> 
> Joey Hand has been lapping in the Ford GT, and more of his teammates are on pit lane watching. Ryan Briscoe and Sebastien Bourdais are there, in shorts, while Dirk Muller is suited and ready. Along with Olivier Pla, Marino Franchitti, and Richard Westbrook, most of the known driving team is present.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GALLERY: IMSA Daytona test, Tuesday*



> A selection of images from the opening day of the two-day IMSA test at Daytona. Click on the thumbnails for larger images.


http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/1237...am#!2015IMSA_MarshallPruett_DISTest111715_507


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*STANCEWORKS: Forza Motorsport 6 Preview*



> It was in the final garage that our day peaked. While we probably shouldn't mention that anything out-shined our chance to play Forza 6, we're confident the Forza team will understand, given the presence of Henry Ford III and the new Ford GT. We took the time to get up-close and personal with the upcoming supercar, which left a lasting impression: it's downright perfect. Look for more photos of the GT soon - and of course, keep an eye out for our Forza 6 in-depth review as we near it's September release date.


http://www.stanceworks.com/2015/06/a-preview-forza-motorsport-6-for-the-xbox-one/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER: Tuesday IMSA Daytona test report*



> RACER's Marshall Pruett interviews Chip Ganassi Racing Ford team manager Mike O'Gara, Corvette Racing program manager Doug Fehan, and Action Express Racing's Filipe Albuquerque about their day of IMSA testing on Tuesday at Daytona International Speedway.


http://www.racer.com/videos/item/123770-racer-tuesday-imsa-daytona-test-report


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Jay Leno's Garage Wednesday November 18th, 10pm on CNBC*

Reminder for tonight


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PHOTOS: November Daytona Test Wednesday Gallery*



> View more on-track photos and additional paddock shots from Wednesday, the second day in this week’s two-day IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship test at Daytona International Speedway. (Photos: Brian Cleary/bcpix.com)


http://sportscar365.com/features/photography/photos-november-daytona-test-wednesday-gallery/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Wednesday Daytona testing report*





































http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/1237...#!2015IMSA_MarshallPruett_DISTest111715_107aa



> Heavy rains blanketed Daytona International Speedway this morning, and between intermittent dry spells, limited running was made when the 9 a.m. session began. Ford was first out with Sebastien Bourdais behind the wheel of one of the two Chip Ganassi Racing GTs, and more cars joined the Frenchman as a dry line began to form. More rain is expected, leading most of the 20 or so cars in attendance to rush out and log more miles.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Tune in for the Ford Performance and Chip Ganassi Racing Teams IMSA lineup announcement this Saturday at 10:50 A.M. EST on IMSA.com


http://www.imsa.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford's new GT loaded with open-wheel DNA*
































































http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/1238...na#!2015IMSA_MarshallPruett_DISTest111815_017



> Peer beneath the Ford GT's bodywork and one thing becomes instantly clear: The Blue Oval has moved the goalposts beyond sight. The two-seat, mid-engine coupe fits the general template established by its grandfather, Ford's Le Mans-winning GT40, but the similarities start and stop right there.
> 
> Compared to many of the cars in IMSA's GT Le Mans class, or the FIA WEC's GTE-Pro category, Ford's new-for-2016 GT is a misfit. From a technical standpoint, it's a hypercar masked as a supercar, and deserves an exceptional amount of praise for re-writing the GT standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Watch The Ford GT Driver Lineup Announcement*

Reminder for this morning at 10:50 AM ET

http://www.imsa.com/articles/watch-ford-gt-driver-lineup-announcement-here



> Raj Nair and Dave Pericak of Ford Motor Company will join Team Owner Chip Ganassi to announce the IMSA GT Le Mans driver lineups for the No. 66 and No. 67 Ford GTs at Ford Championship Weekend in Homestead, Fla.
> 
> WHO: Raj Nair, Group Vice President, Global Product Development, and Chief Technical Officer, Ford Motor Company
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Q&A*















http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/123896-imsa-ford-chip-ganassi-racing-q-a



> ABOVE, from left: Drivers Dirk Muller and Joey Hand will co-drive the No. 66 Ford GT, while Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe will share the No. 67 Ford GT.
> 
> Ford Performance and Ford Chip Ganassi Racing announced Saturday that Ryan Briscoe, Richard Westbrook, Dirk Muller, and Joey Hand will be the driver lineup for the IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship in 2016. They will compete in the all-new Ford GT, which will debut at the Rolex 24 in Daytona Beach, Fla. Here is a transcript of the press conference that followed:
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Westbrook: “It Does Feel Like I’m Going Back Home”*



http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/westbrook-it-does-feel-like-im-going-back-home/



> After four years in a Corvette DP, Richard Westbrook returns to his GT roots in 2016, with the Englishman having been confirmed as one of the four IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship full-season drivers for Chip Ganassi Racing’s new Ford GT program.
> 
> Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe will share the No. 67 Ford GT next season, and in a weird coincidence, it’s the last two third drivers from Corvette Racing’s 24 Hours of Le Mans program now paired up together in a Blue Oval.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER Video: November IMSA Daytona Testing Action*



> The RACER Channel brings you a blend of footage from the two-day IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship test at Daytona International Speedway on Nov. 17-18.


http://www.racer.com/videos/item/123969-racer-video-november-imsa-daytona-testing-action


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Interior design manager Bill Mangan's sketch of the 2002 Ford GT concept*

He was the interior designer on the first GT back in 2001. He is the Interior Design Manager at Ford who worked directly in designing the interior of the new GT


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Briscoe: “Being On This Ford GT Program Is Just Massive”*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/briscoe-being-on-this-ford-gt-program-is-just-massive/



> Ryan Briscoe’s decade-plus run of landing plum full-season sports car or IndyCar rides continues, having been confirmed formally last week as one of the new Ford GT drivers for Chip Ganassi Racing.
> 
> Briscoe, who moved to the U.S. in 2005 and has driven for Ganassi on three prior occasions, now has his third factory opportunity in his career.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## -DWM- (Jan 16, 2006)

The coolant pipes go _through_ the flying buttresses. That's nuts.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Introducing: Ryan Briscoe as driver of the No. 67 Ford GT*



> Ford Performance's bid for the 2016 IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship title in GTLM will be a truly global effort, with drivers from four different countries behind the wheel. Ryan Briscoe of Australia, will pilot the No. 67 Ford GT with British co-driver Richard Westbrook.
> 
> Briscoe is a 12-time IMSA and eight-time Verizon IndyCar Series race winner who rejoined the Ganassi team after most recently running its No. 8 entry in the 2014 Verizon IndyCar Series for the team. Briscoe began his IndyCar racing career in 2005, driving the No. 33 for Target Chip Ganassi Racing, and was also a driver of the team's 2005 Rolex 24 at Daytona entry.


http://www.racer.com/videos/item/124140-introducing-ryan-briscoe-as-driver-of-the-no-67-ford-gt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*VIDEO: Inside the Ford GT’s Aero and Design*



> Both design and aerodynamics are crucial to the success of Ford GT. Ford’s Garen Nicoghosian, exterior design manager, Ford Motor Company, and Bernie Marcus, aerodynamicist, talk about how Ford honored the past while including the latest in design and aerodynamics on the all-new Ford GT.


http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/video-inside-the-ford-gts-aero-and-design/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*INDYCAR: Briscoe hoping for Indy 500/Le Mans double*










http://www.racer.com/indycar/item/124172-indycar-briscoe-hoping-for-indy-500-le-mans-double



> Veteran Verizon IndyCar Series driver Ryan Briscoe hopes to dovetail his new full-time sports car ride with a return to the Indianapolis 500. The 34-year-old Australian was recently confirmed as a member of Chip Ganassi Racing's Ford GT program in IMSA's WeatherTech SportsCar Championship for 2016, and he'll also represent the Blue Oval when it tackles the 24 Hours of Le Mans in June.
> 
> If the open-wheel ace has the chance to drive at the 100th running of the iconic 500-mile event in May, he says he'd welcome the opportunity to take part in that piece of history and then make his second start at the legendary endurance race in France.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Introducing: Richard Westbrook as driver of the No. 67 Ford GT*



> New Ford signing Richard Westbrook discusses the early testing and development of the Ford GT and what it means to be part of the Ford Performance Chip Ganassi Racing team.


http://sportscar365.com/features/videos/video-westbrook-on-ford-gt-development/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Brings back memories from the 1967 12 hours of Sebring, Gary Moore #2 Ford GT40 MKIV at the HSR Sebring Test Day - Larry Vanscoy


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA Official: Sights and Sounds: 2016 Testing At Daytona*



> Check out the sights and sounds from the IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship November test at Daytona International Speedway.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

In the shop for some work


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The First Ford GT Prototype "Workhorse 1"*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Introducing: Dirk Muller Driver of the No. 66 Ford GT*



> Dirk Mueller discusses joining Ford Performance Chip Ganassi Racing and being reunited with former co-driver Joey Hand in the No. 66 Ford GT.


http://sportscar365.com/features/videos/video-dirk-mueller-on-ford-gt-program/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Introducing: Joey Hand Driver of the No. 66 Ford GT*


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

MHNCO said:


>


sigh... the want is real.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance Display at PRI*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Autoworld Brussels, December 2015*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.classicdriver.com/en/car/ford/gt-40/1967/349848


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Spotted one on a lift at a high end garage in New Milford CT today. Will be doing a bit more research to see if it is legit and what the story is:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

welderdood said:


> Spotted one on a lift at a high end garage in New Milford CT today. Will be doing a bit more research to see if it is legit and what the story is:thumbup:


Cool, would like to find out what the story is


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT to have Gorilla Glass windshield and rear engine cover*



> Developed by Ford and Corning, Gorilla Glass hybrid window is a tough, durable, scratch-resistant window that is about 30 percent lighter than traditional glass. It will be used on both the windshield and rear engine cover of Ford GT, contributing to enhanced vehicle handling, improved fuel efficiency and reduced risk of glass damage.







Test Video


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Production level New GT - Take Notice of the larger mirrors and amber side markers*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petrolicious: This Ford GT40 Replica Was Born To Tear It Up Tastefully*










http://petrolicious.com/this-ford-gt40-replica-was-born-to-tear-it-up-tastefully



> I’ve always been nostalgic for the racing cars of the ’60s and ’70s. Films like Grand Prix and Le Mans captured my imagination like nothing else. The sights, sounds, and bravery of those drivers had a profound impact on me at an early age.
> 
> I’ve always been nostalgic for the racing cars of the ’60s and ’70s. Films like Grand Prix and Le Mans captured my imagination like nothing else. The sights, sounds, and bravery of those drivers had a profound impact on me at an early age.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Series releases baseline BoP for Daytona 24 Hour test*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/124677-imsa-series-releases-baseline-bop-for-daytona-24-hour-test



> IMSA has released its baseline Balance of Performance table for the upcoming Roar Before the 24 test at Daytona International Speedway. The settings for minimum weight, air restrictor sizes, and other performance balancing methods have been outlined for all four classes comprising the WeatherTech SportsCar Championship based on the findings taken from IMSA's test at DIS Nov. 17-18. Once the series' technical department monitors and gathers data from the Roar test on Jan. 8-10, it will make final adjustments to the BoP tables which will then be used for the season-opening 24-hour race.
> 
> Of interest in Prototype, Corvette DPs have had the 10 kilos added for the latter stages of the 2015 championship removed, and will run at 1039 kilos, the same as the other DPs. The 3.5-liter DP-spec Honda engines used in the HPD ARX-04b P2 and Ligier JS P2 will continue with the same minimum weight of 940 kilos. The Multimatic-built Lola chassis used by Mazda, which had 2.2-liter turbodiesel engines through 2015, will retain the same 900 kilos minimum weight with the switch to 2.0-liter gas-fueled turbo motors.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:grinsanta:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Superformance Shop*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Racer: Slotmods.com A Dream Becomes a Reality*












http://www.racer.com/more/racer-stuff/item/124600-a-dream-becomes-a-reality



> Jeff Mosing's Dream Weaver Raceway is one of the latest and greatest from track masterbuilders Slot Mods.
> 
> You could say that Jeff Mosing is something of a car fanatic. Throughout the season you can find him racing a Porsche Cayman in IMSA's Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge Street Tuning class, or participating in the Porsche GT3 Cup series.
> 
> ...


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

FIA Shell

http://bringatrailer.com/2015/12/23/bring-an-everything-2006-ford-gt-chassis-w-fia-modifications/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

David9962000 said:


> FIA Shell
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/2015/12/23/bring-an-everything-2006-ford-gt-chassis-w-fia-modifications/



That GT chassis has been for sale for a long time. First time seeing it on bringatrailer, cool:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.racingchristmas.de/home_e.htm


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ Lookin good, ready to tear up the Colorado roads


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Summer 2016 can't wait! ^^^^


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Interview with Ford GT driver Dirk Müller*










http://gt-lemans.blogspot.com/2015/12/interview-dirk-mueller-ford-imsa.html?platform=hootsuite



> Dirk Müller has recently joined the Ford full factory effort in the North American based IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship. He will be behind the wheel of the brand new Ford GT racer.
> 
> The German ace has won everything in GT racing in America and Europe and will be eager to perform well with Chip Ganassi Racing in the premier GT class in the IMSA series.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

The best looking of all the Fords...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT WEC Driver Announcement Set for Jan. 5*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-gt-wec-driver-announcement-set-for-jan-5/



> The drivers for Ford Performance Chip Ganassi Racing’s factory effort in the FIA World Endurance Championship will be revealed next week, as part of the launch of its UK-based operations, it has been revealed.
> 
> Ford Europe has scheduled the event for Jan. 5 at the program’s new motorsports base in England, with further details on the Multimatic-run effort expected to be released.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome! - https://www.ford.com/performance/gt/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Watkins Glen in 1978*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roy Lunn and Ford GT40 Tribute*










http://www.oldcarsweekly.com/news/roy-lunn-and-ford-gt40-tribute



> Ford GT & Cobra owners, racers and Roy Lunn’s friends and family gathered at the Lakewood Ranch Golf & Country Club in Sarasota, FL on December 19, 2015 to celebrate the legendary engineer and designer, known as the Godfather of the GT40. His accomplishments led to Ford’s domination of international sports car racing in the mid-late-1960s.
> 
> On June 19th, 2016, racing enthusiasts, friends of the Blue Oval, automotive journalists and historians, and the Ford Motor Company, will celebrate the 50th anniversary of what is probably the most iconic event in auto racing history. It was on June 19th, 1966, when three GT40 Mark II-As, raced by Bruce McLaren & Chris Amon, Ken Miles & Denny Hulme and Ronnie Bucknum & Dick Hutcherson crossed the finish line, respectively – One-Two-Three – to win the 24 Hours of LeMans and change the face of sports car racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT - TV commercial*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1967 Lubbock, Texas - GT40 on display with the Ford Cavalcade of Speed at the local Ford dealer*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*54 Entries for Roar Before Rolex 24*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/54-entries-for-roar-before-rolex-24/



> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing has listed Sebastien Bourdais and Stefan Muecke as third drivers in its pair of Ford GTs, although the manufacturer has yet to formally announce its additional drivers for the Tequila Patron North American Endurance Cup.


Entry List - http://www.imsa.com/sites/default/f...Pre-Event Provisional Entry List 12-30_v2.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 1969*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*FordWEC... Coming Soon...*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Daytona 1970*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 pace car for the 1967 Laguna Seca CanAm start*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Meguiar's and Ford teaming up at CES 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford FIA WEC Driver Announcement set for today*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*VIDEO: Meet Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s WEC Drivers*



> Meet Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s drivers for the FIA World Endurance Championship: Andy Priaulx, Olivier Pla, Stefan Muecke and Marino Franchitti and see what they have to say about the new factory GTE-Pro program.


http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/video-meet-ford-chip-ganassi-racings-wec-drivers/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Bourdais, Mücke Complete Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Lineup for Rolex 24*



http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...tefan-muecke-complete-ford-chip-ganassi-.html



> (Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Press Release)
> 
> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing announced today the drivers who will complete the Ford GT lineup for the Rolex 24 At Daytona.
> 
> ...


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> The best looking of all the Fords...


I've never seen this in my life; what is it?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Drivers Revealed for World Endurance Battle*



http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...vers-revealed-for-world-endurance-battle.html



> (Ford of Europe Press Release)
> 
> Marino Franchitti, Stefan Mücke, Olivier Pla and Andy Priaulx to race the all-new Ford GT in FIA World Endurance Championship for Ford Chip Ganassi Racing
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> I've never seen this in my life; what is it?


Ford F3L


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chip Ganassi Racing FIA WEC drivers for 2016*

Marino Franchitti, Olivier Pla, Stefan Mücke and Andy Priaulx


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

Another factory BMW driver swiped! Love it. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Instagram Page*

https://www.instagram.com/magneticbydesign/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Driver Announcement*



> Watch highlights of Tuesday’s press conference, confirming the four drivers that will drive for Ford Chip Ganassi Racing in this year’s FIA World Endurance Championship.


http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/video-ford-wec-driver-announcement/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hull (Ganassi): “We Have Put Some Special People on this Project”*



http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/hull-ganassi-we-have-put-some-special-people-on-this-project/



> As Ford Chip Ganassi Racing prepares for its first four-car outing as a sports car entity, the team is drawing on a wealth of experience and a wealth of quality people from the entire Ganassi organization in advance of this year’s Rolex 24 at Daytona.
> 
> The transitional race, which opens the 2016 IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship season, will see Ganassi close its Daytona Prototype era, an era that dates to 2004, as it begins its new Ford GT program in tandem with Multimatic across both IMSA and the FIA World Endurance Championship.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Andy Priaulx explains decision to leave BMW for Ford WEC deal*



http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/122399



> The lure of the Le Mans 24 Hours and a full programme in the World Endurance Championship with Ford was too much to persuade Andy Priaulx to remain with BMW.
> 
> The Briton, who won three World Touring Car Championship titles with BMW, opted against staying with the German manufacturer for a 14th season in favour "racing at the highest level possible" to take up the offer of a WEC seat with Ford Chip Ganassi Racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Programme: The Drivers, Andy Priaulx*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/01/06/ford-wec-programme-the-drivers-andy-priaulx.html



> Here’s a second interview with the ex triple WTCC World Champion on DSC in a week having tiptoed around this announcement, Andy can finally let rip on a year to come that he is really looking forward to:
> 
> “Contractually I haven’t been able to drive the car yet, that should come in a test after Daytona. In fact I only saw the car yesterday for the first time properly!
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Programme: The Drivers, Olivier Pla*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/01/06/fords-wec-programme-the-drivers-olivier-pla.html



> It’s been a tough year for Olivier Pla, a long-hoped for (and well-earned) factory opportunity with Nissan fizzled out and much of 2015 saw the highly rated Frenchman on the sidelines.
> 
> Now though he is back in action!
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Programme: The Drivers, Marino Franchitti*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/01/06/fords-wec-programme-the-drivers-marino-franchitti.html



> Marino Franchitti was the surprise for most at yesterday’s unveiling of Ford’s full-season WEC foursome but the Scot has been one of a small number of drivers who have been with the development programme almost from the start.
> 
> So how has he found the radical new Ford GT compared to the other machinery he has raced ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Programme: The Drivers, Stefan Muecke*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/01/06/fords-wec-programme-the-drivers-stefan-muecke.html



> Stefan Muecke’s place in the Ford programme has been something of an open secret after his role with previous (and long time) employers Aston martin racing was dialled down late in the 2015 WEC season.
> 
> There he developed a reputation as a fast and hard charging driver, a match for the other factory boys, and a switch from a long-time seat is not something that happens every day!
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford WEC Programme: The Management, Ford Performance Head Dave Pericak*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...ement-ford-performance-head-dave-pericak.html



> Dave Pericak heads up Ford Performance and the new GTE/GTLM race programme is therefore his baby in corporate terms.
> 
> There’s little doubt that the programme marks a major shift in direction from Ford I’m terms of corporate commitment to a global motorsport presence – but is this a limited term flash in the pan effort or are we seeing a lasting change in outlook from the Blue Oval ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Kyosho Ford GT40 Model*



http://lamleydlm.blogspot.com/2014/08/cool-is-cool-is-cool-kyosho-ford-gt40.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Franchitti says Ford seat a "dream come true"*



http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/franchitti-says-ford-seat-a-dream-come-true-666223/?s=1



> Marino Franchitti says being chosen as one of four full-time drivers for Ford's 2016 World Endurance Championship assault is a "dream come true".
> 
> The 37-year-old, who is the younger brother of IndyCar champion Dario, was unveiled as a factory Ford driver on Tuesday alongside Andy Priaulx, Olivier Pla and Stefan Mucke.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Legend of Le Mans #P1046 - Chapter 3: Titan of Technology*



> Only weeks before the GT40’s highly anticipated return to the 24 Hours of Daytona, we are please to deliver the third chapter in Legend of Le Mans: The restoration of P1046 video series.
> 
> In this chapter, “Legend of LeMans: Titan of Technology,” we evaluate the technology that propelled the GT40 to dominate the podium at Le Mans. In addition, we compare the “vital performance stats” of the GT40 vs. other manufacturer entrants in multiple classes. The video provides an up-close look at just what it took to own the podium at he ’66 Le Mans.


http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/co...ans-titan-of-technology/?category=GT40 P/1046


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PHOTOS: Roar Before 24 Thursday Gallery*



> View the first photos from Daytona as IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship teams unload and prepare for this weekend’s Roar Before the Rolex 24. Check back later for more photos. (Photos: John Dagys)


http://sportscar365.com/features/photography/photos-roar-before-24-thursday-gallery/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*VIR*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 P/1070 and Lola T70 MK3b*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PHOTOS: Roar Before 24 Friday Gallery (UPDATED)*



> View the first on-track photos from Daytona as IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship teams take to Daytona for the Roar Before the Rolex 24. (Photos: John Dagys & Brian Cleary/BCPix.com)


http://sportscar365.com/features/photography/photos-roar-before-24-friday-gallery/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I sure hope they make another one soon. Never in the history of mankind has an image of the same car been posted more times over and over 

GT40, Miura, SL, and a Ferrari


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ That's cool, first time seeing that one for me


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring 1966*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ganassi Ford GT and Daytona Prototype Photo shoot*












> Ganassi Ford GT and Ford Daytona prototype Photo shoot during the IMSA Roar before the 24 at Daytona International Speedway. This is the paddock shuffle of the 2016 Race year.


http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/vide...ord-gt-and-daytona-prototype-photo-shoot/?s=2


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA Roar before the 24 at Daytona International Speedway*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Rolex 24 Roar Friday Testing*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Rolex 24 Roar Night practice Testing*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roar Before the Rolex 24: Recap*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dirk Muller crashed the No. 66 car into the barriers this morning*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/roar-before-24-sunday-notebook-2/



> The Ford GT had its first official accident on Sunday morning when Dirk Mueller nosed the No. 66 car into the barriers. The car sustained only minor damage and returned for the seventh and final session of the weekend with a carbon nose.


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

Got this for Christmas, really enjoyed it. As a browser of FerrariChat I always sort of knew the story from the side of the Italians. Good to know the Ford side. Amazing couple years..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ Good read:thumbup:

Here's another - http://www.amazon.com/Ford-GT-Silenced-Critics-Conquered/dp/0760347875


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roar Before the Rolex 24 Test Complete*



> Richard Westbrook GT Driver
> 
> “It’s been a really productive test, for us particularly on the No. 67 side of the garage. It’s a brand-new car, zero kilometers on it, and we’re getting through all of the new stuff flawlessly. The car’s just been running like a clock. I’ve been able to make some good changes. It’s a good chance for the engineers to figure out what the car needs, what turns it on. It’s been a really good test for us.”


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*VIR*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2nd production spec GT unveiled at NAIAS 2016*




























Scale cutaway


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Naias 2016*

:heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance: Roar Before 24 Photos*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance: Roar Before 24 Photos*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance: Roar Before 24 Photos*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Naias 2016*





































Race Mode, 50mm drop


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Marino Franchitti*



> For Marino Franchitti being a racing driver is part of his DNA. The Scottish racer began his career behind the wheel at the age of eight and has gone on to win some of the biggest events in sportscar racing. 2016 will be Marino’s first year in the FIA World Endurance Championship but not his first time at Le Mans as he has raced there on five occasions.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jamey Price Photography - Roar Before 24 Photos*

http://blog.jameypricephoto.com/first-roar/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mueller: “We’re Aiming High; We’re Not Here to Lose”*



http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/mueller-i-think-everyone-wants-to-win/



> After a one-year absence from the North American racing scene, Dirk Mueller is targeting class wins in his return to IMSA competition as part of Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s factory effort with the new Ford GT.
> 
> The two-time American Le Mans Series champion, who has been reunited with his 2011 GT championship-winning co-driver Joey Hand, said he’s felt the chemistry with the manufacturer and team since first stepping foot into Ganassi’s Indianapolis facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 1966*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Powertrain Manager Paul Seredynski discusses the Ford GT desgin*










http://www.hotrod.com/news/1601-making-the-ford-gt-street-legal/



> When you’re secretly developing an all-new, street-legal race car from scratch in less than a year, the trickiest part isn’t making it run—using a race-proven, twin-turbocharged six-cylinder took care of that worry for the GT. And, obviously, making it pretty wasn’t a problem. The real challenge wasn’t the racing part at all, it was the street-legal part. When the GT debuted at NAIAS in 2015, Ford described it as “production intent,” meaning that it was closer to a customer model than a show concept, but that the company couldn’t promise anything on the car would remain the same once it went into production.
> 
> We noticed a few details about the white GT at the Detroit show that were different than what we’d seen previously, so we sat down with Ford powertrain manager Paul Seredynski and got the rundown on the newest GT—the closest yet to what we’ll see from a production car.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Rolex 24 at Daytona is two weeks away!*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*BOL concept*



http://www.bol-concept.com/index.php/fr/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Stefan Mücke - Ford GT FIA World Endurance Championship Driver*



> Stefan Mücke was one of the first drivers signed by Ford Chip Ganassi Racing for its return to the Le Mans 24 Hours. The German driver will compete in the full FIA World Endurance Championship but he actually makes his race debut in the Ford GT in just over a week at the Rolex 24 at Daytona. He joins the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing IMSA team as the third driver in the #67 Ford GT for the 24 hour race.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More pics of the Ford GT's Secret Design Bunker*









































































http://www.topgear.com/car-news/big-reads/inside-ford-gts-secret-design-bunker



> We poke around the secret US design studio where the Ford GT was born
> 
> “It’s not a gorgeous design studio. It’s not this wonderful place with windows and wonderful floors. It was uncomfortable. It was dark. When it rained, it flooded.” So says Chris Svensson, Ford’s Design Director for the Americas. Hard to believe that a car of such potent beauty could emerge from such a place, isn’t it? But emerge it did at the 2015 Detroit motor show and now, a year on, we’ve been granted access to this damp cave of wonders at Ford’s design HQ in Dearborn, Michigan.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Lime Rock - SAAC's 25th Anniversary June 30-July 3, 2000*

http://www.cobracountry.com/articles-cobra/saac-2000/home.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans legacy means high stakes in Ford return*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/...-means-high-stakes-in-ford-return-669313/?s=1



> It was 50 years ago that the Ford Motor Company took its first triumph in the biggest sportscar race on the planet – the Le Mans 24 Hours. Is that a burden or motivator for its 2016 comeback ?
> 
> Ford’s resounding 1966 success against the might of Ferrari has gone down in motorsport folklore, but what tends to be forgotten is that it was a case of third time lucky for the Blue Oval.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1966 - The First 24-Hour Race At Daytona International Speedway*










http://www.imsa.com/articles/1966-first-24-hour-race-daytona-international-speedway



> Next weekend, Daytona International Speedway unveils its $400 million motorsports stadium with the Rolex 24 At Daytona, an event featuring the awaited debut of the new Ford GT, taking on the new Ferrari 488, among others.
> 
> History repeats itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Simeone museum honors ford’s 1966 le mans win with a special exhibit at philadelphia auto show*



> The Simeone Foundation Automotive Museum will make its 8th straight appearance at the 2016 Philadelphia Auto Show from January 30th through February 7th. This year’s display will feature a special exhibit in honor of the 50th anniversary of Ford’s win in the 1966 24 Hours of Le Mans. This exhibit will consist of the museum’s 1964 Shelby Daytona Coupe, 1966 Ford GT40 Mk II, 1967 Ford Mk IV, as well as a 2006 Ford GT.


http://www.simeonemuseum.org/museum...ns-win-special-exhibit-philadelphia-auto-show


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Michelin GTLM Insider: Ford GT Ready to Dance*






http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/michelin-gtlm-insider-ford-gt-ready-to-dance/



> Ford executives, engineers, designers and managers have made thousands of decisions in creating the exciting new Ford GT that makes its competition debut at the Rolex 24 At Daytona.
> 
> One of their first decisions was to work with Michelin as their exclusive technical partner for both the Ford GT race cars and production cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 IMSA Television Schedule Announced*



> More than 100 hours of IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship and Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge action will air on FOX Sports television platforms in 2016, including FS1 coverage of every race and a FOX network telecast.
> 
> The 54th Rolex 24 At Daytona kicks off 63 hours of live FOX Sports’ coverage of the 2016 WeatherTech Championship season beginning on Saturday, Jan. 30 at 2 p.m. ET on FS1. FOX Sports will televise 16 hours of the Rolex 24 live across its FS1 and FS2 cable networks as well as FOX Sports Go with FS1 authentication. A highlight of the 2016 WeatherTech Championship television schedule will be the FOX network live telecast of the Northeast Grand Prix from Lime Rock Park in Lakeville, Connecticut on Saturday, July 23.
> 
> ...


http://racing.ford.com/series/road-.../2016-imsa-television-schedule-announced.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PHOTOS: Daytona Tuesday Gallery*



> View the first photo from race week at Daytona as IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship teams unload and prepare for the Rolex 24. (Photos: John Dagys)


http://sportscar365.com/features/photography/photos-daytona-tuesday-gallery-3/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Olivier Pla - Ford GT FIA World Endurance Championship Driver*



> Olivier Pla is one of the four full season FIA World Endurance Championship drivers for Ford Chip Ganassi Racing. Signed up after testing the all-new Ford GT at the end of last year, Pla has already demonstrated that the blistering pace he has shown in the prototype classes transfers beautifully over to GT racing. The quiet Frenchman will be one to watch in 2016.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*O’Gara (Ganassi): “The First Step is to Finish the 24 Hours”*



http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/ogara-ganassi-the-first-step-is-to-finish-the-24-hours/



> This weekend’s 54th running of the Rolex 24 at Daytona marks a new chapter for Chip Ganassi Racing as the Ford GT makes it competition debut, ahead of a globe-trotting, dual-championship program for one of the sport’s most successful operations.
> 
> Sportscar365 caught up with Ganassi IMSA team manager Mike O’Gara to get his thoughts on the team’s transition from DP to GTLM, its collaboration with the sister FIA World Endurance Championship team, as well as his goals heading into the car’s debut race.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*PRUETT: Building the Ford GT team*










http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoints/item/125561-pruett-building-the-ford-gt-team



> Ford's long-awaited return to domestic and international sports car racing takes its first major step this weekend at Daytona. Assembling a new racing program isn't rare, nor is it particularly hard for those who've been through the process. Whether it's in Formula 1 or MotoGP, the art of building a racing team from scratch is far from impossible.
> 
> But when it involves dual programs, based on two continents, competing simultaneously throughout the world - all things that Ford has chosen to do with its new twin-turbo V6 GT road car - the complexities are mind-boggling.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RACER Video: Marshall Pruett with Joey Hand and Dirk Muller*






http://www.racer.com/videos/item/125591-racer-video-marshall-pruett-with-joey-hand-and-dirk-muller



> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing drivers Joey Hand and Dirk Muller have been reunited to drive the Ford GT in 2016. The American-German duo share a lot of chemistry and laughs from their championship-winning time with a previous manufacturer, and share insights on some of their bonds with RACER as they prepare for this weekend's Rolex 24 at Daytona.
> 
> From the video:
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Henry Ford III Talks About Debut of Ford GT Race Program*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Bourdais, Ford GT Lead Wet Second Practice Overall at Daytona*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/bourdais-ford-gt-lead-wet-second-practice-at-daytona/



> Sebastien Bourdais topped the time charts in the second practice session on Thursday ahead of this weekend’s Rolex 24 at Daytona, which marks the first time one of the new Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs has led an official weekend session.
> 
> To boot, with track conditions at the 3.56-mile road course affected by intensifying rain, Bourdais’ No. 66 Ford led overall in the GT Le Mans class.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you actually have a Ford GT?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MaX PL said:


> Do you actually have a Ford GT?


Me personally, no but there's a few in the family that i have been fortunate to be around


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Rolex 24*



> Follow the Ford GT In-Car Camera livestreams here during the Rolex 24!


http://fordperformanceracingparts.com/rolex24/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Westbrook: Ford “on the back foot” going into Rolex 24*










http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/news/westbrook-ford-on-the-back-foot-going-into-rolex-24-670538/?s=1



> Richard Westbrook says Ford’s target for this weekend’s Rolex 24 at Daytona is to finish with as few problems as possible, rather than setting ambitious goals for GTLM honors.
> 
> Ford is returning as a factory team to international sportscar racing in the twice-around-the-clock American sportscar classic. It won the race 50 years ago with its iconic GT40 racer.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*To the grid!*



> Follow the Ford GT In-Car Camera livestreams here during the Rolex 24!


http://fordperformanceracingparts.com/rolex24/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Trouble Hits Both Ford GTs after Second Hour*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/trouble-hits-both-ford-gts-after-second-hour/



> The race debut for the pair of Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs couldn’t have started much worse, with the second Ford GT having an issue in the second hour of the 54th Rolex 24 at Daytona.
> 
> The team reported brake line issues on the No. 66 Ford GT, driven by Joey Hand. The car spent an inordinate amount of time in the pits, and by the time Hand returned to the track at the one hour, 30-minute mark in the race, he stopped on course in between NASCAR Turns 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool shot


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance*



> “I don’t think anyone should think of this race as a failure. It’s not the Cinderella story we were hoping for, but this is racing. These nagging things are frustrating as hell. But at the end of the day, we have an amazing machine and that is a victory in itself. We will get it durable, and then we will race the hell out of it. “
> 
> "We will re-group, we will fix it, and then we will go out at Sebring and show what we can do." - Ford Performance boss Dave Pericak at the Rolex 24 At Daytona.


Official finishing positions

GTLM Class:

#66 Ford GT - 7th

#67 Ford GT - 9th


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford will take Daytona lessons and attack Le Mans, says Westbrook*










http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/news...and-attack-le-mans-says-westbrook-670826/?s=1



> Ford’s return to international sportscar racing as a factory team at Daytona’s Rolex 24 was a troubled affair, as expected, but both cars made the finish.
> 
> The #66 Ford GT of Joey Hand, Dirk Muller and Sebastien Bourdais finished 31st overall, and seventh in the GTLM class.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nair (Ford): “We’ve Got a Fast Car That’s Not Reliable Right Now”*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/nair-ford-weve-got-a-fast-car-thats-not-reliable-right-now/



> The highly anticipated competition debut of the new Ford GT in last weekend’s Rolex 24 at Daytona didn’t necessarily live up to pre-race expectations, with both cars facing a string of reliability issues, almost from the get-go.
> 
> While both cars finished the race, they were heavily delayed, with the No. 66 entry of Joey Hand, Dirk Mueller and Sebastien Bourdais the highest-placed in 31st overall and more than 30 laps down on the GT Le Mans class-winning Corvette.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some old shots of the tungsten GT at VIR


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I was watching a 5th Gear episode and i could have sworn Noble makes a GT40 replica, is that true?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> I was watching a 5th Gear episode and i could have sworn Noble makes a GT40 replica, is that true?


Nah, they don't make a GT40 replica


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Andy Priaulx - Ford GT FIA World Endurance Championship Driver*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sleep When You’re Dead: Going All Night At the 2016 Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona*




















































































































































































































































http://www.hotrod.com/features/1602...-night-at-the-2016-rolex-24-hours-of-daytona/



> It all goes quiet at the end. So quiet you see people shaking their heads and tugging their earlobes, wondering if they’ve suddenly gone deaf. After 24 hours of thundering, whining, wooshing race cars making a noise so loud and constant that it almost takes shape—a sonic cloud mushrooming out over the bowl of the Daytona oval and spreading like mist across the parking lots and into the hotel rooms surrounding the racetrack—the sudden cessation of racing is both a relief and a loss. Somewhere around hour 14, you came to accept your new life, a life without rest, lit by headlights and Ferris wheels, and always with that pounding soundtrack rattling the inside of your skull. It’s shocking to realize it’s over, and that your normal life, with all its soft beds and slept-through sunrises is waiting for you.
> 
> “You stayed up all the whole time? Why?” a more experienced colleague asked us as we packed up after the awards ceremony. Why? To see if we could. To ride the Ferris wheel at two in the morning, delirious and queasy from too much caffeine, scaring ourselves as we leaned over the wobbling cup to watch the cars twitching in the hairpin below. We stayed up so we could have even an inkling of how the mechanics felt as they curled up on tires and air hoses in the hot pits, in human suspended animation, ready for action at the call of a radio. Crew chiefs don’t sleep, and neither did we.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Legendary Motorcar's Dream Car Garage 2007*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*A look inside Ford's GT project by Gordon Kirby*










http://www.gordonkirby.com/categories/columns/theway/2016/the_way_it_is_no518.html



> Ford's pair of brand new Ford GT Le Mans cars run by Chip Ganassi Racing made their debut at last weekend's Rolex 24 Hours. It was a tough start as both cars ran into an infuriating series of gearbox and electrical problems. But Ganassi's drivers and team kept plugging away and both cars made the finish one of them finishing a distant 31st, 46 laps behind, and the other classified 40th, 176 laps down.
> 
> It was dispiriting for the cars to hit so much trouble after an exhaustive and largely trouble-free test program over the last half of 2015. But the Ford GTs were entirely competitive in a hotly-competitive category featuring factory or factory-backed teams from Corvette, Porsche, BMW and Ferrari, and clearly, the Fords have the potential to win races.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Le Mans Invites Press Conference Livestream - 8:30 AM EST*












> 1 hour announcement show at 8:30 AM EST. Should be at the link below. Announcement of the full invitation list, including whether or not all 4 Ford GTs get extended Le Mans invites. Ford GT already featured outside alongside Porsche LMP1 and Ligier LMP2.


http://www.motorsport.com/wec/tv/wo...nce-for-the-2016-24-hours-of-le-mans-and-wec/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...ccepted-for-ford-50-years-on-from-histor.html



> All four Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs will compete at Le Mans in June, 50 years on from 1-2-3 finish in 1966
> 
> The Ford GTs will run Nos. 66, 67, 68 and 69
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

> The Alzen brothers are a constant in the world of VLN racing. But interestingly enough, Jürgen and Uwe haven’t worked together on a full season since their Porsche 996 Turbo monster, the “Türbinchen”, broke all those lap records over 10 years ago.
> 
> VLN.de is reporting that for 2016 hot-shoe Uwe will scale up his contribution to Jürgen’s Ford GT by combining Uwe Alzen Automotive with Jürgen Alzen Motorsport. The combined company will be known as Alzen Racing, the name created and campaigned by their father Dieter in the ’70s.
> 
> ...


http://www.bridgetogantry.com/alzen-brothers-combine-forces-for-2016-vln-campaign/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> http://www.bridgetogantry.com/alzen-brothers-combine-forces-for-2016-vln-campaign/


Awesome! Love that car :thumbup:



When the new GT shirts are available online, i'll post the link


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Rules Out Future LMP1 Program*



http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-rules-out-future-lmp1-program/



> Ford has ruled out a future move to the LMP1 class, while discounting any future prototype program unless it has a practical use to its production and race car technologies.
> 
> The American manufacturer, which enters the first of a planned two-year factory program with the Ford GT, has been in the center of the rumor mill about a potential top-level prototype effort once the GT program concludes.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Ford Performance Hats*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pericak (Ford): “The Ford GT Had to be a Global Effort”*



http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/periciak-ford-the-ford-gt-had-to-be-a-global-effort/



> Ford began a new chapter last weekend in Daytona with the competition debut of the Ford GT, one of the most highly anticipated new factory programs to enter top-level sports car racing competition in recent years.
> 
> While the maiden run for the pair of Ford Chip Ganassi Racing-run entries was marred with numerous mechanical gremlins, both cars got the finish, in what proved to be a valuable learning exercise for both team and car heading into the 24 Hours of Le Mans in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pericak On Ford’s Le Mans Entry: “You Can’t Finish 1-2-3 With Only Two Cars!”*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...you-cant-finish-1-2-3-with-only-two-cars.html



> There was definitely a look of relief on the face of Ford Performance boss Dave Pericak after the ACO’s conference in Paris in which he and the rest of the team learned that they would have four entries on the grid at the Le Mans 24 Hours in the GTE Pro class.
> 
> Sure, many will say that a name like Ford was never going to be turned down, but until the names came up on the screen, there was inevitably a hint of doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Miles, Ruby Overcome Gurney Heroics, Win Sebring in GT40 Roadster*










http://www.imsa.com/articles/Miles-Ruby-Overcome-Gurney-Heroics-Win Sebring-in-GT40-Roadster



> After winning the 1966 Daytona 24 Hours in a Ford GT Mk II, Ken Miles and Lloyd Ruby went to Sebring in a newer version of the Ford GT40 – the open-cockpit Ford X-1.
> 
> It was a different car than the one they raced at Daytona, but Miles and Ruby brought it home with the same result – winning by 12 laps over Walt Hansgen and Mark Donohue in a Ford Mk II. Peter Revson and Skip Scott took third in a GT40 as Ford won the 12 Hours for the first time in a 1-2-3 sweep.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hot Rod - What Racing the Ford GT Does for Ford*










http://www.hotrod.com/features/1602-far-from-failure-what-racing-the-gt-does-for-ford/



> The new Ford GT was designed in secrecy. Only people crucial to the project even knew there was a project. Meetings were held after normal working hours and were discussed in code, with no placement on official shared calendars. The design room was locked with a physical padlock rather than the standard keycard, so even operations managers didn’t know there was anything going on in the basement. The engineers risked their relationships by keeping the secret from their friends and spouses. The vast majority of Ford employees only learned about the car a day before its debut at the 2015 Detroit Auto Show. Soon after the unveiling, Ford announced it would race the GT and take it back to the 24 Hours of Le Mans, hopefully to recreate its famous 1966 win on the 50th anniversary of that triumph. It will be an awesome photo op, but for Ford, racing the GT is more than a PR stunt. It’s a chance to test new technologies in the fire of actual competition, on a global stage. The 24 Hours of Le Mans is still a big deal, and winning it would be a triumph for Ford—which wants its products to be compared to BMWs and Porsches in the minds of international car shoppers.
> 
> We went to the first competitive effort for the Ford GT—the 2016 Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona. It didn’t go well. The results—7th and 9th in an 11-car class and 31st and 40th overall—were hardly what Ford fans or Ganassi Racing were hoping for. The first gearbox issue struck the No. 67 car just 20 minutes into the 24-hour race, sending driver Ryan Briscoe into the garage with the car stuck in sixth gear. There were hopes it was an isolated incident—a bad solenoid, and Briscoe was optimistic after the car was sent back out on track. The No. 66 car avoided trouble for longer, with driver Joey Hand swapping the class lead with the Porsche and Ferrari teams for several hours until a mistake during a pit stop damaged a brake line. From then on things just got worse for both GT teams. A loose diffuser cut two tires on the No. 67 before it was pinpointed as a problem. Gearbox gremlins kept reappearing, slowing, and even stranding the cars on track. The teams kept repairing and returning to the race, but frustration was evident on every face, and the drivers went from setting the class’s race pace to just trying to make it to the checkered flag.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1966 Azure Blue Ford GT40 Mk1 Chassis P/1065 going to Auction March 11th*





































http://blog.hemmings.com/?p=600622#&gid=1&pid=1



> 1966 Ford GT40 Mk I. Photos by Brian Henniker, courtesy Gooding & Company.
> 
> Ford’s GT40 enjoyed great success as a racing car, but as a passenger car, a role required for FIA homologation, it was a failure. In order to move the 20 or so cars built for homologation purposes, Ford promoted the car with a dealer roadshow and deep discounting, eventually clearing its inventory with very little (or perhaps no) profit. On March 11, a 1966 Ford GT40 Mk I, once part of the automaker’s Promotion and Disposal Program, will cross the auction block in Amelia Island, where (this time) no additional fanfare will be needed to market the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford, On Secrets, Prototypes, Tech Choices & Focus!*



http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/02/17/ford-on-secrets-prototypes-tech-choices-and-focus.html



> The next few days will see something of a flurry of post-Daytona and Bathurst features and interviews, somewhat delayed by the DSC Editor’s ill-health. First up Gary Horrocks catches up with Ford’s Dave Pericak with some fascinating details on what will, and what won’t be happening in the Blue Oval’s immediate future
> 
> At Daytona, a very patient Dave Pericak, Ford Performance global director, spent time with the assembled media to answer questions about the new Ford GT race program before its race debut.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring March 16-19*


----------



## NOGO12s (Jun 15, 2006)

I just ran across this cool thread! I had the opportunity to work on and drive an early GT prototype through some testing programs I was involved with as part of the GT development. The prototype was powered by the supercharged 4.6L based on the Cobra of the time. This pic is from around late 2002.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

NOGO12s said:


> I just ran across this cool thread! I had the opportunity to work on and drive an early GT prototype through some testing programs I was involved with as part of the GT development. The prototype was powered by the supercharged 4.6L based on the Cobra of the time. This pic is from around late 2002.


Glad you found the thread 

Interesting.. I know that the "Workhorse one" GT prototype that was completed in november 2002 had the 4.6L but that gt is red.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Westbrook Blog: Daytona Struggle Gives Us Big Hopes For Le Mans*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...-struggle-gives-us-big-hopes-for-le-mans.html



> A lot has happened since I last blogged for DailySportsCar. The most obvious is that I’m now racing for Chip Ganassi in a Ford GT, moving on from Corvette after a successful five years.
> 
> Last season with Visit Florida Racing Michael Valiante and I came so incredibly close to taking the title. It was a familiar scenario, last race of the season, everything to play for, but we didn’t quite get the job done. I managed to get the pole in weather in very wet conditions but it was a session I really enjoyed. The weather for the race wasn’t much better, and we didn’t know if the rain was going to get heavier or lighter; we kept pushing, however it didn’t pan out as desired.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool Print


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT WEC Cars Complete Shakedown in UK*



> The new Ford GT had its first official running this week in UK, with the two chassis set for the FIA World Endurance Championship having completed a shakedown at Turweston airfield in England.
> 
> Marino Franchitti was on hand for the shakedown of the cars, which had completed build at Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s UK base. A Ford GT40 was also on hand for the occasion on Monday.
> 
> ...


http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-gts-complete-shakedown-in-uk/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Live - webcast with GT drivers*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Legend of Le Mans #P1046 - Chapter 4: A Legend in the Details*



> In the fourth chapter of Legend of Le Mans, we’ll dive into just what it takes for the team at Rare Drive to restore such a prolific car. From researching hundreds of vintage photographs down to sourcing the correct bolts, you’ll see that #P1046, the Le Mans-winning GT40, really is a legend in the details.


http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/co...a-legend-in-the-details/?category=GT40 P/1046


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*BTCC Champion Andrew Jordan tackles the legendary 1965 Ford GT40 V8 Roaring Monster at Donington Park*


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Catching back up on this thread - seriously cool photos and articles :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring March 16-19*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Interview with Kenny Brack: Back In Ford GT40 For #74MM Testing!*










https://grrc.goodwood.com/members-m...ord-gt40-for-74mm-testing#IG3FW3gAMfKTeBSm.97



> Special driver, special car, special day. Yes, Kenny Bräck in a Ford GT40 in a race full of nothing but GT40s to mark 50 years since Ford’s first Le Mans win – it ticks all the boxes doesn’t it ?
> 
> So is our favourite Indycar champ looking forward to the 74th Members’ Meeting on 19-20 March? It will actually be Kenny’s first MM race; he’s done most everything else at Goodwood of course and while last year he was at the Motor Circuit in March, it was behind the wheel of a McLaren F1 for ‘demonstration’ laps.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll be there can't wait


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> I'll be there can't wait


Cool!

Take pictures/video and post when you get back


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 P/1079 History*










http://www.gt40-1079.de/ford-gt40-p1079/



> Ford GT40P/1079, was built in early 1968 by JWA Engineering and sold to Claude Dubois of Ecurie Francorchamps in April ’68. It was built to the latest specification with a lightweight roof structure and the latest 5-litre engine with Gurney-Weslake cylinder heads. Painted in the traditional yellow racing colours of Belgium, P/1079 made it’s race in the Monza 1000 Kms where it was driven by the fiery Belgian driver Willy Mairesse and Ecurie Francorchamps patron Jean Blaton who raced under the alias “Beurlys”. They finished 7th overall despite losing a wheel which had brought their race to an end after covering 89 laps.
> 
> P/1079’s next race was on home ground, in the Spa 1000 Kms, where once again the car was driven by Mairesse and Blaton. Their race ended when the car left road and ended up in a ditch sustaining damage to the bodywork, windscreen, roof structure and right hand sill which had been practically flattened in the accident. The car took three months to rebuild by JWA but was ready in time for the ’68 Le Mans 24 Hours held in September where the car was heavily crashed once more when Mairesse left the road on the first lap at 150mph on the Mulsanne Straight when he attempted to properly close the driver’s door. Mairesse was extracted from the wreck with serious injuries which spelt the end of his racing career. Suffering from severe depression afterwards, Mairesse took his own life a year later.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Kenny Brack 74th Members Meeting testing 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Preparing an Alan Mann GT40 For Goodwood Is A Dream Come True*



> I meet Craig in a room that features a fully-operational red telephone box, a Spitfire prop turning slowly overhead as a fan, and pictures of Winston Churchill on nearly every wall. A self-confessed lover of all things British, he definitely has no problem with sharing his passion.
> 
> Meanwhile, sitting in a garage next door, is his Alan Mann Racing GT40—the car he will be driving with Henry Mann at one of the most iconic British motor circuits for the 74th Goodwood Member’s Meeting in the Alan Mann Trophy.
> 
> ...


http://petrolicious.com/preparing-an-alan-mann-gt40-for-goodwood-is-a-dream-come-true


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Confirms Four Car Lineup for 24H Le Mans*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...rnational-line-up-of-drivers-to-tackle-t.html



> Sébastien Bourdais, Scott Dixon, Billy Johnson and Harry Tincknell join the driver squads in the four Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs at the Le Mans 24 Hours
> 
> Dixon and Bourdais to race for IMSA team at Sebring this weekend
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Dixon relishing Ford GT role*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/127164-imsa-dixon-relishing-ford-gt-role



> With the recent confirmation of his role in the factory Ford GT program, four-time IndyCar champion Scott Dixon has been given another opportunity to cement his place among motor racing's great all-rounders. The New Zealander's expanded calendar now includes this weekend's Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring in the No. 67 Ford GT with Ryan Briscoe and Richard Westbrook, and in June, he'll get his first shot at Le Mans with Westy and Briscoe in the No. 69 GT.
> 
> As a two-time winner of the Rolex 24 At Daytona, and the winner of the 2008 Indianapolis 500, the 35-year-old has conquered two of America's greatest races, yet to fans outside of open-wheel racing, the Kiwi's prowess is less known. With his introduction to sportscars back in 1999, he quickly adapted to the art of endurance racing and added to that experience in Grand-Am with the Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates DP program, during annual appearances at Daytona with the team, and as part of the de Ferran Motorsports ALMS Acura effort (ABOVE).
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Behind the scenes at Donnington, Andrew Jordan tests a Ford GT40 ahead of the Members Meeting this weekend*



> Featuring his father Mike Jordan, as they both tweak and race the car around track, and finish up by reflecting on the day and tell us how much they’re looking forward to racing together at this years Members Meeting.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Getting ready for this weekend’s Twelve Hours of Sebring*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Documentary - The Return: Chapter 1 (The Decision)*



> Ford set off on an ambitious track of simultaneously engineering the all-new Ford GT for the street as well as for the track, in time for the 50th anniversary of its legendary win at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 1966.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Exclusive: Inside the Ganassi Racing Ford GT*



















































































































































































































































































































http://www.hotrod.com/cars/featured/1603-exclusive-inside-the-ganassi-racing-ford-gt/



> Ford has entered four GTs in the 24 Hours of Le Mans for 2016, and they’ll run under the numbers 66, 67, 68, and 69. Do you know why the Ford GTs have those particular competition numbers? It’s because 1966 was the first year Ford won Le Mans with the GT40. Then they won again in 1967. And, you guessed it, in 1968 and 1969 as well. There’s some pretty cool history behind Ford’s return to sportscar racing, but a lot of pressure there as well. The first race, the Rolex 24 hours of Daytona, wasn’t awesome for the Ford GT, but there are still three big events to go before the Fords head for France.
> 
> Next up is the 12 of Sebring, and we stopped by the Ganassi Racing headquarters in Indianapolis, Indiana, to see how the Ford team was preparing for Florida. Chip Ganassi Racing (CGR) has been preparing for the Ford GT since long before any of us knew Ford Motor Company was working on one, let along planning to race it at Le Mans.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Evo magazine March 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Billy Johnson on Ford GT WEC Opportunity*






http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/johnson-added-to-fords-early-season-wec-lineup/



> Billy Johnson will have additional outings with Ford Chip Ganassi Racing beyond the 24 Hours of Le Mans, with the American driver set to also take part in the opening two rounds of the FIA World Endurance Championship in preparation for the French endurance classic.
> 
> Sportscar365 has learned that Billy Johnson will join Stefan Muecke and Olivier Pla in the No. 66 Ford GT for both the Six Hours of Silverstone and Six Hours of Spa-Francorchamps, as well as next week’s Prologue test at Paul Ricard.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40s having some fun Goodwood*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GTs Qualify 4th and 9th for Saturday's 12 hours of Sebring*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...4th--9th-for-saturday-s-12-hours-of-sebr.html



> SEBRING, Fla. -- The two Ford GTs of Ford Chip Ganassi Racing will start p4 and p9 in the Mobil 1 12 Hours of Sebring on Saturday.
> 
> Richard Westbrook qualified the No. 67 Ford GT p4, while Dirk Müller put the No. 66 p9 on the grid. It was a challenging session in what has been a challenging week, with the team focusing mainly on determining the best set-up for Ford GT’s second racing challenge. Ford GT debuted at the Rolex 24 At Daytona in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Click on ford in-car and full screen view 

http://www.foxsports.com/foxsportsgo/?mcpid=172480


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40s tearing up Goodwood 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Ford GTs of Ford Chip Ganassi Racing finished 5th and 8th in GTLM today*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...5th--8th-in-class-at-12-hours-of-sebring.html



> The road to Le Mans continued Saturday at Sebring International Raceway, and although the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team came up just short in a quest for a podium spot at the 12 Hours of Sebring, there were still plenty of bright spots to point to when the checkered flag fell.
> 
> Once again, both the No. 66 and No. 67 finished the race on track. But this time the No. 67 Ford GT (Richard Westbrook/Ryan Briscoe/Scott Dixon) battled all day on the lead lap, led a portion of the race, and was in contention for a podium finish in the final 10 minutes of the race before getting knocked off track. The car finished fifth in GTLM.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring 2016*

Dirk Müller in-car






Sébastien Bourdais in-car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Next Race: The Prologue, Circuit Paul Ricard, France March 25-26*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool GT shirt


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Very memorable experience


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Very memorable experience


Very cool... wish i could have been there. All the goodwood gt40 videos are awesome!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sebring 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petrolicious - Goodwood 2016*










http://petrolicious.com/here-s-what-it-s-like-to-race-a-ford-gt40-on-the-limit



> Over the last few weeks, you’ve had a close look at the Alan Mann Racing GT40 chassis 003’s journey to Goodwood. From final preparations to testing, and now here, lined up on the grid, the whole experience has been leading up to the action that will take place over the next 60 minutes in the Alan Mann Trophy.
> 
> It’s a difficult race: the Trophy is limited to Ford GT40s, making it a sort of spec series; well-prepared cars and fast drivers will do well, but it’s tough to build an advantage over other near-identical cars. For Craig, Henry, and the team, the last few months of work with the #7 GT40 has finally culminated here—though the day has been far from perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Prologue, Circuit Paul Ricard Testing*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Johnson: “Being the Only American Driver with Ford WEC is Special”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/...ican-driver-with-ford-wec-is-a-special-thing/



> Billy Johnson is proud to be flying the stars and stripes, as the only American driver in Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s FIA World Endurance Championship operation gears up for his European sports car racing debut.
> 
> The 29-year-old California native will be taking part in the opening three rounds of the championship, including the 24 Hours of Le Mans, in the No. 66 Ford GT alongside Olivier Pla and Stefan Muecke.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More WEC Prologue shots*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Prologue 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Prologue 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Prologue 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Prologue 2016 - Andy Priaulx*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Some GT3 at the Ring*






:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT makes dynamic European debut at 'The Prologue'*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/ford-gt-makes-dynamic-european-debut-at-the-prologue-682410/?s=1



> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing WEC team runs two Ford GTs at ‘The Prologue’ ahead of new FIA World Endurance Championship season
> 
> Le Castellet, France – For the competitors in the FIA World Endurance Championship ‘The Prologue’ test at Circuit Paul Ricard in the south of France heralds the dawn of a new season of racing. For the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing WEC team this test is the official start of the road to Le Mans.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Prologue 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Prologue 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Howard-Chappell (Ford): “We’ve Been Pleased With the Progress”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/howard-chappell-ford-weve-been-pleased-with-the-progress/



> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing WEC team principal George Howard-Chappell has been pleased with the progress made at The Prologue, as the UK-based operation gears up for its first endurance test this week.
> 
> The pair of Ford GTs made its European public debut last weekend at the official FIA World Endurance Championship pre-season test at Paul Ricard, completing more than 1,700 miles combined between the two GTE-Pro contenders.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^^ Awesome video you made while you were over there :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tour of the design studio*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Andy Priaulx: ‘WEC IS THE PLACE TO BE’*










http://www.fiawec.com/en/news/priaulx-power-wec-is-the-place-to-be-_3834.html



> A new era of mouth-watering LMGTE Pro battles will get underway at Silverstone in three weeks’ time as the mighty Ford marque begins its long awaited WEC programme. The US giant will begin a fierce on-track fight with a duo of Ford GT against Ferrari, Aston Martin, Porsche and Corvette (at Le Mans) challengers in 2016.
> 
> One of Ford’s star drivers, Andy Priaulx, arrives at the Prologue already a massive fan of the FIA WEC and the philosophy of hard and fair racing intertwined with sporting and human respect.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Franchitti: “I Wanted This So Badly”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/franchitti-i-wanted-this-so-badly/



> After spending the last two years without a full-season ride, Marino Franchitti is back, and looking to make the most of his opportunity with Ford Chip Ganassi Racing in the FIA World Endurance Championship.
> 
> The 37-year-old Scot will make his WEC GTE-Pro class debut in next weekend’s season-opening Six Hours of Silverstone, following months of testing and development with the Multimatic-built Ford GT super car.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

First VLN race of the season was this past weekend... I should mention that the GT finished 15th overall (out of 133), but won their class (SPX). SPX is kind of a catch-all: There's a Lexus RC-F GT3, 981 Cayman GT4, and the Glickenhaus.




























Thanks to the official VLN website: http://www.vln.de/en/photogallery/2016-04-02/62-adac-westfalenfahrt.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Another M2K Motorsports Texas Mile Run 2016*



> This car is running a built motor by AccuFab Racing, with rods, pistons, headwork, valves, cams and billet crank. The crank and bore is all stock. The shocks have been changed to Ahlman shocks and what a great help these are for sure with the track conditions we face. We are running a set of Precision Turbos 82/85 with 3 (1000 core) bricks in the intercooler. The car is running an external ice tank to allow for cooling of the air temp which we are now seeing the air temp at the end of the mile just getting into the 80 degree temps... Not to bad for making this much power... The car on the 279.9 pass was running the stock transmission because we still don't have the air shifter worked out as of yet. The previous record of 278.2 was also on the stock trans. No doubt the car does have a cage in it for safety and fire suppression system but overall, the car is still as stock as we can keep it and still be allowed to run. All in all a great car and so glad to be able to do what we do. Hope everyone enjoys the video of some in car footage as well as the rear view of the car as the laundry is being dropped to stop the car on the stock breaks....


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Link for the new Ford Performance GT Shirts*

http://www.cmgestore.com/for1/SkuGrpListFOR1FGT.asp


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Driver Scott Dixon Ready for Le Mans*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...-heads-to-le-mans-in-ford-gt-as--rookie-.html



> There’s a lot you can say about Scott Dixon.
> 
> Reigning IndyCar champion. Most successful active driver in that series, with 39 wins. Rolex 24 winner. A permanent fixture on the Chip Ganassi Racing team roster for 15 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More about the M2K Motorsports Ford GT 279.9 run at The Texas Mile 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood 74th Members' Meeting 2016 - Alan Mann Trophy Full Race*

Awesome!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tincknell begins exciting WEC Ford GT programme at Silverstone*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/...-ford-gt-programme-at-silverstone-686131/?s=1



> Harry involved in Ford’s FIA World Endurance Championship debut and first race for the new Ford GT in Europe
> 
> Britain’s Harry Tincknell plans to play a major role in Ford’s FIA World Endurance Championship race debut on Sunday (17 Apr). Harry will mark the race debut of the Ford GT in Europe along with co-drivers Andy Priaulx and Marino Franchitti in their No67 Ford GT in the 6 Hours of Silverstone.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC gets underway this weekend at Silverstone Circuit in the UK*

Spotter Guide - http://www.fiawec.com/wpphpFichiers...e/2016/Spotter_Guide_WEC_Silverstone_2016.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Marino Franchitti in the Ford GT and GT40*














































http://www.topgear.com/car-news/motorsport/marino-franchitti-ford-gt-and-gt40#1



> Marino Franchitti sure knows his onions. Not just his endurance racing onions – his Blue Oval onions, and the history of the GT40 in particular. The nuggets come thick and fast; he’s even received lessons in the optimum Champagne-spraying technique from the man credited with starting the whole podium Champagne-spraying business in the first place: US racing legend and Le Mans winner Dan Gurney (also the creator of the ‘Gurney flap’). A fully paid-up ledge, and no mistake. “A guy called Phil Remington worked on the original GT40 programme,” Marino says. “Now, Dan is 6ft 3in tall or something, a big guy, and he asked for more headroom. So Phil got an old street sign and welded it into the roof…” GT42 didn’t have the same ring to it.
> 
> Fifty years ago, after a faltering start, Ford’s competition odyssey finally got into its stride. The US giant racked up countless racing victories, including four back-to-back at La Sarthe (1966-’69 – Gurney and AJ Foyt winning in 1967), humbling a certain high-maintenance Italian along the way to such an extent that Ferrari pretty much abandoned front-line endurance battle. It’s a winning continuum the new team – Ford Chip Ganassi Racing – is clearly hoping to pick up in two months’ time.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Lambda Performance GT3 car from the ADAC GT Masters series:






More videos and pics: http://www.lambdaperformance.de/?page_id=299


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ It's been a while since i've heard anything new about the Lambda team, not sure if they race their GT3 car anymore.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

rq1trackaddict said:


> ^^^ It's been a while since i've heard anything new about the Lambda team, not sure if they race their GT3 car anymore.


2013 I think... Although they were listed in the 2015 Teams page, but they're not listed in the points section.


http://www.adac-gt-masters.de/de/wertung-2013/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pre Production GT in Ontario, Canada*

Sounds good, gets on it at 2:10


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Application and Configurator Process now Live at FordGT.com*










http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...-applications-for-all-new--ford-gt-super.html



> Applications for the all-new Ford GT supercar may be submitted starting today for the first two years of production -- 500 vehicles, via FordGT.com website; online configurator allows anyone to build the Ford GT of their dreams
> 
> Limited production inspired a unique, customer-focused purchase experience open to all; application process to help identify potential Ford GT owners who will celebrate Ford brand
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Marino Franchitti and the Ford GT40*



> Marino Franchitti, Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Driver caught up with the original GT40 at Turweston whilst preparing for the debut of the Ford GT at Silverstone on April 17th in the World Endurance Championship.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Priaulx targeting podium on Ford WEC debut*






http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/priaulx-targeting-podium-on-ford-wec-debut-686603/?s=1



> Ford Chip Ganassi racer Andy Priaulx says the American manufacturer can aim to finish on the podium during its first outing in the World Endurance Championship.
> 
> Priaulx, who will share the #67 Ford GT together with Marino Franchitti and Harry Tincknell this season, is in an optimistic mood ahead of this weekend's Silverstone opener.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Silverstone 2016*

Cool car cover


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Inside Ford’s Dual Continent Effort for Silverstone, Long Beach*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/inside-fords-dual-continent-effort-for-silverstone-long-beach/



> For Ford Chip Ganassi Racing, this weekend marks a historic occasion for the American factory program, as all four of its Ford GTs will be in action between two races on different corners of the globe, but each in pursuit of the car’s elusive first class victory.
> 
> While the IMSA team will be taking part in the third round of the WeatherTech SportsCar Championship on the streets of Long Beach, some 5,500 miles away in Silverstone, England, the UK-based, Multimatic-run operation will be making its FIA World Endurance Championship debut.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Westbrook Blog: All Eyes On Long Beach*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/04/13/richard-westbrook-blog-all-eyes-on-long-beach.html



> Hi everyone! As I write this I’m in America again, ahead of a very exciting weekend in Long Beach, California. I’m excited about it for a number of reasons, and I’ll go into that now.
> 
> First things first, after Daytona and Sebring, we now have got some really good race mileage under our belt with the Ford GT and while we weren’t the fastest car at Sebring, we showed good pace and the result was a significant step change from Daytona, which gave the whole team a lot of encouragement.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Silverstone 2016*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Sounds good, gets on it at 2:10


HA! They stopped off for some beer from The Second Wedge Brewing Company in Uxbridge! :beer:

https://thesecondwedge.ca/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Silverstone Practice 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford GT team fights through fire in practice*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/128289-imsa-ford-67-team-scrambles-after-fire-in-practice



> The cartoon anvil fell on the brand-new Ford Chip Ganassi Racing GT program for the third time in three events when the No. 67 Ford caught fire during opening practice at Long Beach.
> 
> The factory team has been a lightning rod for misfortune in 2016: A variety of breakages and electrical gremlins stifled FCGR's debut at Daytona; Sebring was less than kind after a massive impact took one of its cars out of contention; and opening practice on the streets of Long Beach delivered another blow as driver Richard Westbrook bailed out from the twin-turbo V6-powered coupe when the engine bay went up in flames at Turn 1. The cause of the blaze was traced to a leaking fuel fitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Snow cut short Saturday’s 2016 WEC Silverstone Practice*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Encouraging start for the Ford GTs at Silverstone*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/encouraging-start-for-the-ford-gts-at-silverstone-687739/?s=1



> The 6 Hours of Silverstone gets underway tomorrow (Sunday) at 12:00hrs BST
> 
> Today’s qualifying session for the ‘6 Hours of Silverstone’ produced an encouraging result for the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team. The #66 Ford GT took third place in the GTE Pro class, followed by the #67 Ford GT in fourth position.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford upbeat over top-three start on GT’s WEC debut*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/ford-upbeat-over-top-three-start-on-gts-wec-debut-687746/?s=1



> Ford will start its maiden FIA World Endurance Championship GTE Pro race from third and fifth positions at Silverstone, despite a gearbox issue that hampered one of its cars.
> 
> Ford’s #66 Ganassi UK-run car qualified third in the hands of Stefan Mucke and Olivier Pla, despite a lack of running in wet conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pericak (Ford): “A WEC Program Was Very Important to Us”*






http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/pericak-ford-a-wec-program-was-very-important-to-us/



> Ford’s next major chapter in its road to Le Mans begins on Sunday with the race debut of its FIA World Endurance Championship program in the Six Hours of Silverstone.
> 
> The UK-based, Multimatic-run operation has gotten off to a promising start this weekend, with the No. 66 Ford GT of Billy Johnson, Stefan Muecke and Olivier Pla qualifying third in the GTE-Pro class.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA: Ford #67 ready to race after Friday fire*










http://www.racer.com/imsa/item/128335-imsa-ford-67-ready-to-race-after-friday-fire



> A long day and night of work by the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team has the burned No. 67 Ford GT repaired and ready to race in today's BUBBA burger Sports Car Grand Prix at Long Beach. Other than a few small pieces due to arrive this morning, the factory Ford team rebounded from the fire Richard Westbrook experienced during Friday morning practice and went home last night with the car in running condition.
> 
> "The engine was started last night before we left," FCGR team manager Mike O'Gara told RACER. The remaining parts were in transport from the Ganassi shop in Indianapolis after mechanics scavenged a couple of items from the team's spare Ford GT and shipped them overnight to Long Beach. That spare car will also serve as FCGR's spare for the 24 Hours of Le Mans in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

I just have one question... if you get one will you stop spamming this thread with hundreds of pictures of the same car?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> I just have one question... if you get one will you stop spamming this thread with hundreds of pictures of the same car?


Nope..


Ryan Briscoe and Richard Westbrook finished 4th in the #67 GT and Dirk Müller finished 7th in the #66 GT at Long Beach


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cool 360 degree Onboard lap of Silverstone with Stefan Mücke*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Silverstone 2016*

Ford Chip Ganassi Team UK finished 4th and 5th on European race debut


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Positive start to the FIA World Endurance Championship season for Ford*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/...ance-championship-season-for-ford-688218/?s=1



> The #67 Ford GT of Andy Priaulx, Marino Franchitti and Harry Tincknell took fourth place in the GTE Pro class.
> 
> The Ford Chip Ganassi Team made its race debut in the FIA World Endurance Championship on Sunday. The #67 Ford GT of Andy Priaulx, Marino Franchitti and Harry Tincknell took fourth place in the GTE Pro class, closely followed by the #66 Ford GT of Stefan Mücke, Billy Johnson and Olivier Pla in fifth position.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*WEC Silverstone 2016*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you submit your application? I hope you get one and it's not red/white/blue so we can see something different at least


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Did you submit your application? I hope you get one and it's not red/white/blue so we can see something different at least


It definitely won't be red white and blue


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Return: Chapter 2 (The Cutting Edge) | Ford GT Documentary*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tincknell gets WEC Ford GT programme underway in positive style*










http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/...gramme-underway-in-positive-style-688479/?s=1



> Harry clocks up important mileage on Ford GT’s WEC debut
> 
> Harry Tincknell got his three-race FIA World Endurance Championship programme and Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GT WEC campaign off to a positive start when the Briton placed fourth yesterday (17 Apr). Tincknell, with co-drivers Marino Franchitti and Andy Priaulx, brought their No67 Ford home close to claiming an amazing GTE Pro class rostrum finish in the 6 Hours of Silverstone.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*FRANCHITTI: Silverstone Debrief*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/franchitti-silverstone-debrief/



> It was so great to finally go racing with our new Ford GT and our brand new Ford Chip Ganassi racing team at Silverstone and the way the team performed, you would have thought they’d been working together for years.
> 
> Being my home race, it was a busy build up to the weekend. Ford has the best selling car in the UK in the Fiesta and, along with my teammates Andy and Harry, we took part in a Ford employees day at the famous Dagenham plant and the Dunton Technical centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT #67 - WEC Silverstone Onboard Practice Session*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT 2016 WEC Silverstone: Race Highlights*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford has received more than 7,000 applications in less than a week*










http://racing.ford.com/enthusiasts/...000-applications-submitted-at-fordgt-com.html



> Thanks to all the fans of the all-new Ford GT, with more than 180,000 enthusiasts in the U.S. alone having visited the www.FordGT.com site since its launch last Wednesday. Almost 100,000 U.S. fans -- more than half of all visitors to the site -- have checked out the website’s configurator, which lets anyone build the Ford GT of their dreams. The digital tool lets visitors choose the Ford GT exterior colors and stripes, wheel options, types of carbon fiber trim, along with interior themes, and provides links to share images of their virtual build via social media.
> 
> The most popular optioned color so far for the all-new Ford GT is Liquid Blue (the same shade that debuted with Ford GT at NAIAS in 2015) followed by Matte Black. The configurator’s default exterior color of Frozen White is also proving exceptionally popular.
> 
> Globally, Ford has received more than 7,000 applications in less than a week for the opportunity to purchase the stunning new EcoBoost-powered, carbon-fiber supercar, and Ford encourages anyone interested in owning an all-new Ford GT to apply during the application window, open until May 12 via www.FordGT.com.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Race Into The Night: The GT40’s Tribute To Alan Mann*



> The story of the Alan Mann Trophy at Goodwood Members Meeting, featuring son Henry Mann as he reflects on his fathers involvement with GT40’s, as well as behind the scenes before and during all the race action as the world famous Ford GT40’s race into the night, like the 1960’s Le Mans.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 MK2 - Atascadero, California 1973*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Team Cap Competition*



> Here is your chance to win a Ford GT baseball cap signed by all the Chip Ganassi team drivers, which has very kindly been provided by Ford Motor Company Ford Performance.
> 
> Firstly you must “LIKE” and “SHARE” this page/competition to enter.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1001331983293424.1073741840.182913595135271&type=3


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*TheSmokingTire - Superformance Ford GT40 MK2*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LM24: Ford GTs prep for France amid Cali trip*










http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/128931-lm24-ford-gts-prep-for-france-during-california-trip



> Chip Ganassi Racing managing director Mike Hull says preparing for the team's upcoming debut at the 24 Hours of Le Mans feels like "something between an avalanche and a tidal wave."
> 
> Ford's factory GT team has this weekend's IMSA race in Monterey to complete before the program shifts its full attention to the world's biggest endurance race. With one eye on the season-long WeatherTech SportsCar Championship GTLM title, and the other on their first appearance in France, the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing effort will be busy trying to master two disciplines at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some throwback shots at VIR ripping on the Tungsten GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ryan Briscoe qualified the #67 Ford GT in 2nd for Laguna Seca*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...lifies-ford-gt-in-second-for-laguna-seca.html



> SALINAS, Calif. – Ryan Briscoe earned the best qualifying position for Ford GT yet, putting the No. 67 Ford GT on the front row for the Monterey Grand Prix at Laguna Seca.
> 
> Briscoe drove to a 1:22.95, just .079 seconds behind the leader. The previous best qualifying effort for Ford GT was a p3 at Silverstone, by the No. 66 FIA WEC Ford GT, while the IMSA squad’s previous best was a p4 at Sebring.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Tune in to FS1 at 2 pm ET or live stream at imsa.com


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

In Car #66 - http://www.imsa.com/camera/sportscar-championship/ford-racing


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Big Win For Ford Chip Ganassi Racing*

Congrats to Drivers Ryan Briscoe and Richard Westbrook for the win today at Laguna Seca in the #67 GT...

Both cars ran strong today with Joey Hand driving hard in the #66 GT also


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Fuel Mileage Run Gives Ford GT Maiden Win*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/fuel-mileage-run-gives-ford-gt-maiden-win/



> History was made in Sunday’s Continental Monterey Grand Prix, with the Ford GT earning its first victory, in a fuel mileage race in the GT Le Mans class at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca.
> 
> Richard Westbrook completed the final 1 hour and 17 minutes of the two-hour race on the same tank of fuel, stretching the mileage of the EcoBoost-powered car to its limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford’s GT Drivers Tell Us What it’s Like to Drive Le Mans*










http://www.hotrod.com/features/1604-fords-gt-drivers-tell-us-what-its-like-to-drive-le-mans/



> We met up with Richard Westbrook, Dirk Müller, Joey Hand, and Ryan Briscoe—the drivers of the Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs—in the paddock of the 2016 Long Beach Grand Prix before the GTLM race. Finding a quiet spot at a racetrack is like finding a bag of chips in a stoner’s house on April 21st, so the five of us (and several public-relations handlers) all crowded into the tiny lounge on the No. 66 race hauler and sat down to talk about Ford’s plans for the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Race car drivers grab every opening as a place to make a move—to maneuver and grab the lead. As it turns out, this applies in a group interview as well as on track. The resulting recording from our time in the hauler was both hilarious and nearly impossible to transcribe, as the guys completed each other’s sentences and all talked at once, full of enthusiasm about taking on Le Mans in the new Fords. We’ll do our best to sort it out for you.
> 
> The recording starts with all four drivers apologizing for the cramped quarters. Someone pushes aside a couple of helmets that were sitting on the table and there’s the sound of shuffling as we squeeze into the bench behind it. “We even have Dixon and Bourdais’ stuff in here,” says Briscoe, moving a helmet bag. “Does it make you feel like they’re here?” we ask. “Makes it smell like they’re here,” says Müller, and everybody laughs.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Monterey Race Highlights*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Curtain up for Ford's final rehearsal for the Le Mans 24 Hours*










http://racing.ford.com/series/road-...final-rehearsal-for-the-le-mans-24-hours.html



> GREATWORTH PARK, U.K. -- The Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs will be back on track later this week for the ‘WEC 6 Hours of Spa’, just over two weeks after making their FIA World Endurance Championship debut at Silverstone.
> 
> Ask any international racing driver to name their favourite track and Belgium’s Spa-Franchorchamps Grand Prix Circuit features high on every list. The technically demanding seven-kilometre track weaves through the Ardennes Forest like a rollercoaster ride, providing a stern test of man and machine. Legendary corners such as ‘Eau Rouge’ and ‘Blanchimont’ combine to form one of the world’s best racing circuits and the most fitting venue for the final rehearsal for the Le Mans 24 Hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports 280 mph Ford GT*

9 page article










http://www.motoiq.com/MagazineArticles/ID/4181/MK2-Motorsports-280-mph-Ford-GT.aspx



> The Ford GT was in our opinion America's first true exotic supercar. Inspired by Ford's GT40 race cars from the 60's, the Ford GT'S performance as a street car easily eclipsed the race cars of yore. Produced from 2005 to 2006, only 4038 of the cars were ever built making the Ford GT a desirable collectors car that fetches several hundred thousand dollars on the used car market, up from the original asking price of $139,000.
> 
> The Ford GT is powered by a supercharged 5.4 liter version of of Ford's Modular family of twin cam 4 valve per cylinder V-8s. With a stock power output of 550 hp at 6500 rpm, the GT is no slouch, being capable of pushing the GT to 205 mph and high 11 second quarter mile times.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tincknell: “We Want to Make a Step Forward and Go for the Podium”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/tincknell-were-quietly-optimistic/



> After two years in prototypes, Harry Tincknell has decided to move across to GT racing for 2016, with the new Ford Chip Ganassi Racing program in the FIA World Endurance Championship.
> 
> As well as competing in the first three WEC rounds with Ford, Tincknell is also staying on at Jota Sport in the LMP2 of the European Le Mans Series, albeit with the team under the G-Drive Racing banner.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Franchitti And Nair On Ford’s Big Le Mans: “We’re Doing This For Our Fans”*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...big-le-mans-were-doing-this-for-our-fans.html



> As the dust settles on the spectacular first win of the Ford GT GTE last weekend at Laguna Seca, the 2016 Le Mans 24 Hours in undoubtedly approaching fast for the Ford Performance crew.
> 
> Everyone knows that the 50th anniversary of Ford’s historic win at Le Mans in 1966 at is significant, but how significant ultimately comes down to the personal emotional connections within the current Ford team.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The bizarre story behind the Ford GT's first win*










http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoint...-the-bizarre-story-of-the-ford-gt-s-first-win



> Only in the bizarre world of sports car racing can we accurately credit a broken gearbox in January at Daytona for Ford's breakthrough win in May at Monterey. More on that in a moment.
> 
> Ryan Briscoe and Richard Westbrook made history on Sunday when they drove the No. 67 Ford Chip Ganassi Racing GT to Victory Lane at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jim Click Ford Performance Collection up for auction August 19-20*

1966 GT40 P/1061




























http://www.rmsothebys.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford's paddock at the 1967 Le Mans race*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ganassi: “WEC Expands Our Footprint”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ganassi-wec-expands-our-footprint/



> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s presence this weekend at Spa-Francorchamps has been strengthened by the man himself, Chip Ganassi, who is attending his first FIA World Endurance Championship event as a team owner.
> 
> Ganassi, along with Managing Director Mike Hull, IMSA team manager Mike O’Gara and U.S-based staff from Ford and Roush Yates are on-site at the WEC Six Hours of Spa, as preparations ramp up for next month’s debut in the 24 Hours of Le Mans.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Continental Monterey Grand Prix at Laguna Seca. April 29 - May 1, 2016*

Nice video from Laguna Seca last week. Pre-Race, Race, Pit Stop and Celebrating the win


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*#67 Ford GT takes first FIA WEC podium as Tincknell, Priaulx and Franchitti place second in LMGTE Pro*










Stefan Mucke, driver of the #66 Ford GT is ok after a big crash coming out of Eau Rouge


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 World Endurance Championship Round Two, Spa Francorchamps*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Craft Racing Ford GT GT3 in Taiwan*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spa provides extreme test of endurance for Ford Chip Ganassi Racing*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...treme-test-of-endurance-for-ford-gt-cars.html



> The Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team had its biggest test of endurance yet at the WEC 6 Hours of Spa on Saturday. The #67 Ford GT fought hard throughout the race and took a triumphant second place at the chequered flag. The best result yet for the WEC Ford GTs was tempered by the fact that with just over one hour of the six-hour race remaining, the #66 Ford GT crashed heavily exiting Eau Rouge. German driver Stefan Mücke was behind the wheel and it was an anxious moment for the team before his voice came over the radio.
> 
> “Everything is okay,” said Mücke after having precautionary tests at a local hospital. “I feel okay and it is good to know we have a strong car. Thank you to the team for building me a safe car.”
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT 2016 WEC Spa-Franchorchamps: Race Highlights*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*FRANCHITTI: Spa Debrief*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/franchitti-spa-debrief/



> Before the weekend started at Spa, we felt as a team that getting on the podium would be an incredible result, so taking 2nd was just perfect.
> 
> I had been in Spa two weeks ago during the Liege Bastogne Liege cycle race, which I was attending with Team Sky (who are supported by Ford) and it was snowing!
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*R&T June 2016 issue: Return To Le Mans*


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


I just learned from this issue of R&T that '66 GT40 MkII chassis P1046 is being restored at a small shop here in NH (about 5 miles from where I grew up). It's supposed to be ready for Pebble Beach, and someone's doing a documentary on the entire restoration. Had no idea a shop of such renown was even there. 






http://www.raredrive.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

When did Franchitti go bald?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA Sahlen's Six Hours of The Glen testing*

Joey Hand, Ryan Briscoe, and Dirk Müller testing the freshly paved Watkins Glen


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Drivers Pleased With Watkins Glen Repave*










http://www.imsa.com/articles/ford-chip-ganassi-racing-drivers-pleased-watkins-glen-repave



> A number of IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship teams took advantage of a break between races to test the newly repaved Watkins Glen International, which will host the Sahlen’s Six Hours of The Glen on July 3.
> 
> Ford Chip Ganassi Racing tested its new Ford GT for the first time at the historic 3.4-mile circuit, joined by fellow GT Le Mans (GTLM) competitor BMW Team RLL, and GT Daytona (GTD) entrants Stevenson Motorsports and Turner Motorsport.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Documentary The Return: Chapter 3*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Old shot of the Tungsten GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/1gj8Clv.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood 74th Members Meeting : Ford GT40 Onboard*

Awesome!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood 74th Members Meeting*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Tungsten GT and the CGT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/zfsPOXy.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Pardon Photography - Ford GT 24hr Testing*

Some shots from November 2015 testing at Homestead-Miami Speedway.








































































































































http://richardpardon.co.uk/


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/1gj8Clv.jpg


Am I the only person who sees this?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

I do now! Plus a silly little mouth


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

sforsancho said:


> Am I the only person who sees this?


I see a little more of this


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Heritage collection*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Joey Hand and Ryan Briscoe visiting Ford World Headquarters*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nola Motorsports Park*

I was at nola for a track event and met up with Camilo Pardo chief Designer of the 05/06 Ford GT, fun track


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chris Amon Driver of the 1966 Le Mans Winning GT40 MK2*



> Before watching the All-New Ford GT make it's Le Mans debut, revisit the 1966 Le Mans-Winning Shelby GT40 MKII and driver Chris Amon. Below, Amon checks out a Superformance GT40 MKII cloned off the Shelby GT40 MKII that won LeMans in 1966.


http://performance.ford.com/enthusi...966-le-mans-winning-shelby-gt40-mkii--ta.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The vilification of Leo Beebe: Ford’s mission to win Le Mans in 1966*










http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...o-beebe-fords-mission-to-win-le-mans-in-1966/



> Fifty years have elapsed since Ford Motor Company’s overwhelming victory at Le Mans in 1966 and the controversy over who did win, or who should have won, the race. Ford and its Director of Special Vehicles, Leo Beebe, were both praised and vilified in the motor sports world and press at the time and, in some ways, nothing has changed. The Internet teems with comments about the way the race ended, while online and print publications have returned to the fray in recent years, undoubtedly looking forward to this 50th anniversary.
> 
> To understand the Le Mans effort for Ford in the middle 1960s means one has to think in terms of a team with a mission. As the overall leader of the Ford team, Leo Beebe understood his mission perfectly – Ford would win at Le Mans. Leo wasn’t told to have a particular driver or pair of drivers win. He was told in simple terms by his old friend Henry Ford II to put a Ford car in the winners’ circle at Le Mans. He also had to do the same at Daytona and Indianapolis, but there is no doubt that Le Mans was the main attraction. Henry Ford wanted to beat Ferrari and Le Mans was the place to do just that.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Alzen Racing Ford GT GT3 2016*

Great to see a GT3 car still running strong..






























































































































































































:heart:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT3 Race Prep*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the new wheel set-up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Michelin Road to Le Mans: Ford Chip Ganassi Racing*






http://sportscar365.com/lemans/lemans24/michelin-road-to-le-mans-ford-chip-ganassi-racing/



> One of the biggest storylines heading into this year’s 24 Hours of Le Mans is the return of Ford, and its four-car factory Ford GT effort fielded by Chip Ganassi Racing, which makes its highly anticipated debut in the French endurance classic.
> 
> The ambitious program, coinciding on the 50th anniversary of the American automaker’s first Le Mans triumph in 1966, adds historical context, as well as additional pressure to perform, according to legendary team owner Chip Ganassi.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

This was at the annual Herr's cruise night the other night. Was too hard to get any decent shots between the people, the lighting and the cars around it.

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


How does he see over this dashboard?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

PSU said:


> This was at the annual Herr's cruise night the other night. Was too hard to get any decent shots between the people, the lighting and the cars around it.
> 
> Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


Cool.. I had to google Herr's Cruise Night, never heard of that one before.



Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/2O3p7IN.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

GT40 MK2 P/1015 being loaded up and headed out to this year’s Le Mans race to run a few exhibition laps to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Ford winning Le Mans.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Interview with Harry Tincknell*










http://www.fiawec.com/en/news/my-sporting-inquisition-−-harry-tincknell_4038.html



> Harry Tincknell is sport mad. Brought up around horses - his grandfather runs a stud farm in Devon - the Ford GT racer loves anything that involves competition. However, a lot of the sports Harry enjoys watching and playing are far from the traditional racing driver interests. Which of course makes it all the more interesting for you to read about!
> 
> What is the first sport you remember playing/competing in ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Alex Buncombe at the wheel*

I've posted the Kenny Brack video and this one before, time for a repost 






:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*#67 GT at Monza for Pre-Le Mans Test*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/05/24/multiple-teams-head-to-monza-ahead-of-le-mans-test-day.html



> Multiple teams are testing at Monza this week, using the circuit to test their cars for a final time before the official Le Mans Test Day next week.
> 
> Of the two GT teams, Ford has Marino Franchitti, Andy Priaulx and Harry Tincknell on hand to drive one of its GTs.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans Preparation*



> Watch Ford GT drivers, Harry Tincknell and Stefan Mücke, as they reveal the physical and mental pressures they endure ahead of Le Mans 24 Hours. Fitness experts explain the importance of ergonomics, nutrition and exercise – a fascinating insight into just what it takes to prepare for this legendary event.







http://social.ford.co.uk/are-you-race-ready/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread is pure gold. ic:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Testing at Monza*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Throwback Thursday - Robertson Racing Ford GT*

Colin Braun in-car video from the April 2011 testing at Le Mans


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2014)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Colin Braun in-car video from the April 2011 testing at Le Mans


Wow I used to race karts with that kid. Amazing what a lot more money will do for a racing career.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans '66: When The Blue Oval Saw Red*










https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/event...2016/5/le-mans-66-when-the-blue-oval-saw-red/



> Well, if you can’t join ’em, beat ’em. Within days a plan was hatched to kick Enzo where it’d hurt most: squarely in Le Mans.
> 
> Hey, how hard could it be?
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Joey Hand and Joey Logano at the Ford GT simulator*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*RK Motors - GT40 P/1046 Restoration Website*

I've posted the P/1046 documented restoration videos awhile back by RK Motors. Here's the new website dedicated to the P/1046 - http://gt40.rkmotorscharlotte.com/

Video #5 "reassembly" in the restoration series will be posted next week


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Some actual footage of the GT40s at Le Mans 1964*


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

Borrowed picture from a friend, mwoodski, taken at Lime Rock Park earlier this weekend. Felt appropriate to post here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Nice shot. His name is Dave, good dude. This is one of my shots of his GT when i had a track event at NJMP


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gelscoe Ford GT40*



> Based on a late spec race car with an Aluminium Roof Correct Spec GELSCOE GT40 Weslake engine FIA HTP Papers. Ready to Race.


http://www.historiccars.fr/gelscoe-ford-gt40.html


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Sounds like a tractor


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Carlisle Ford Nationals June 3-5, 2016*

The new GT will be at the Carlisle Ford Nationals this weekend

http://www.carlisleevents.com/carlisle-events/carlisle-ford-nationals/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1966 holman moody GT40 Mk2*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roush Yates Engines*

Some fun facts from Roush Yates, almost time for Le Mans!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Been a while since i posted Supervan


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford, Aston Martin Receive Weight Breaks in BoP Shakeup*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/...weight-breaks-in-bop-shakeup-for-24h-le-mans/



> Ford and Aston Martin have received weight breaks, while Ferrari has been pegged back, in the latest round of Balance of Performance adjustments ahead of this weekend’s Le Mans Test Day and 24 Hours of Le Mans later this month.
> 
> The FIA confirmed on Wednesday its pre-Le Mans test day BoP, which sees changes to four of the five cars competing in GTE-Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chevy’s Milner admits to “extra pressure” from Ford*










http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/chevys-milner-admits-to-extra-pressure-from-ford-742910/?s=1



> Chevrolet Racing driver Tommy Milner admits that the Corvette squad at Le Mans is under “extra pressure” this year due to the presence of Ford’s new GT contender.
> 
> Four of the Blue Oval’s cars will take on Chevy’s pair of Corvette C7.Rs, and IMSA regular Milner says this weekend’s upcoming Test Day is hugely important to set the tone for the race weekend in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Setting up today at Carlisle for the Ford Nationals this weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petersen Automotive Museum - Michelin 24 Hours Forza Challenge*





> The Petersen Automotive Museum, in conjunction with Michelin, Microsoft and Ford, will host a Le Mans viewing party June 18th, 2016, where Petersen members can watch the live Le Mans race alongside six, three-person teams competing for digital on-track dominance in the Forza Motorsports Gallery. Both races will be streamed on big screens in the Meyer Gallery surrounded by some of the most priceless race cars of all time. Food, drink and game-play will be available to all attendees. Prizes for best lap times & winning teams will be distributed at the end of the event.


http://petersen.org/michelin-24-hou...site&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Le Mans testing begins this Sunday


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Onboard with Robertson Racing Ford GT at Le Mans 2011


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT GT3 for sale*

This GT3 car is very rare and in great condition. I posted about this one back in 2013 when Craft Bamboo raced it in the Asian circuit.










https://www.racecarsdirect.com/Advert/Details/74437/2011-ford-gt-gt3-evo---must-be-sold



> Ford GT GT3 Evo 2011. 1 of 3 Evo's built, the last 3 of 18 GT3's.
> 
> The only EVO available as one was destroyed in an accident and the other is in a private collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roush Yates Engines*

The entire Roush Yates Ford GT Engines team together for a luncheon as the engineering team gets ready to make the trip to the 2016 24 Hours of Le Mans.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Inside line: How Ford's four-car attack aims to recreate Le Mans glory*










http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/ne...ck-aims-to-recreate-le-mans-glory-743208/?s=1



> How is Ford celebrating its famous Le Mans victory in 1966? By trying to win the GTE Pro class 50 years on, as Filip Cleeren explains.
> 
> This June marks Ford's much anticipated return to the Le Mans 24 Hours as a full factory-backed force.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Live at Le Mans 2016*



> Join us for the most epic of endurance races, the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Right here on YouTube (fordperformance.tv) we will bring you live onboard cameras from all 4 Ford GT Race Cars and the garage, for the duration of the race.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016 - Preparation for Testing June 4th - 5th*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Marshall Pruett Podcast*

Marshall Pruett sits down with Ryan Briscoe, Joey Hand, Dirk Muller and Richard Westbrook 

http://marshallpruett.com/podcast-ford-imsa-gt-drivers-briscoe-hand-muller-westbrook/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The Tungsten GT at Carlisle yesterday


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans testing 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2011 Robertson Racing Ford GT Pit Stop*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans Flashback: 2011, Robertson’s Podium in Ford GT*






http://sportscar365.com/lemans/lemans24/le-mans-flashback-2011-robertsons-podium-in-ford-gt/



> While Ford makes its highly anticipated factory return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans, five years ago, a husband-and-wife team, running with a fraction of the manufacturer budgets, took their own self-built Ford GT to an unthinkable podium finish in the world’s greatest endurance race.
> 
> It stands as the most recent outing for a Ford or Ford-powered car in the race, prior to this year’s four-car Chip Ganassi Racing effort.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LM24: Ford pleased with first outing*










http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/130492-lm24-ford-pleased-with-first-outing



> The Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team took to the 8.5-mile Le Mans circuit for the first time on Sunday for the official test day ahead of the great 24-hour race, and according to FCGR's managing director, the outing was a success.
> 
> "We were really impressed by how our team was accepted and welcomed by the sanctioning body and scrutineering, and they were very complimentary of the cars and how they were presented," Mike Hull told RACER of the four-car Ford GT program. "It's our first time going there as a group, so we had no idea what to expect. I think we represented the Ford brand very well for our first day.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*2016 Le Mans 24 Hours Americans at Le Mans*










http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/2016-le-mans-24-hours-americans-at-le-mans-744516/?s=1



> 16 cars that have raced in the Le Mans 24 Hours will appear in this exhibition devoted to the adventure of North American manufacturers
> 
> After the Ford-Ferrari duel in 2015, cars that symbolise the involvement of Americans in the Le Mans 24 Hours will be on display in a 1200m2 hall on the esplanade of the former museum in the year when Ford, the only US manufacturer to have won the race outright, is making its official comeback with the descendants of the GT40. 16 cars that have raced in the Le Mans 24 Hours will appear in this exhibition devoted to the adventure of North American manufacturers and prominent figures in the Sarthe.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Desktop Version - http://i.imgur.com/BPrkuBr.jpg


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> To celebrate Ford’s return to the Le Mans 24 Hours endurance race on June 18-19, 2016, 50 years after recording an historic 1-2-3 victory in 1966, the #66 Ford GT race car is now available as a free download for the Forza Motorsport 6 racing game for Xbox One.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing Ford GT - 2010 ALMS Petite Le Mans*

Time to start posting some Classic Robertson Racing with Le Mans coming up

The debut for the second Robertson Ford GT car #04 in Silver and yellow livery. Here's some in-car video at Road Atlanta


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing - For a Few Seconds More*

Been a while since i've watched this one, awesome video


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Shelby American Collection*



> In December of 1964 with either GT40 103 or 104 returning from a dismal performance at the Nassau Speed Week. As a result of the GT40’s poor results to date, Ford pulled the racing program from John Wyer and gave it Carroll Shelby. The Shelby American Team completely reworked the two cars including Halibrand mags, lighter fiberglass body panels, Cobra 289 engines, improved aerodynamics, cooling and braking and painted the cars blue - all in just a few months which is all the time they had before the Daytona Continental 2,000 Kilometers which Ken Miles and Loyd Ruby won in GT40 103. Both GT40 103 and 104 are owned by the Larry H. Miller family. GT40 104 is currently under restoration at Murray Racing. Both cars will be on display at the Shelby American Collection later this year. Photo by Dave Friedman.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mobil 1 The Grid - Ford & Corvette At Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roush Yates Engines Packing for Le Mans*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing at Le Mans*






:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roush Yates Engines - Building for Le Mans*



> Roush Yates Engines is proud to be the provider of horsepower for the Ford GT race cars. Each one is equipped with a Twin Turbo Ford Ecoboost V6 built from Roush Yates Engines in Mooresville, North Carolina.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*360 Lap at Spa in a Ford GT*

Love the 360 in-car view..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hear from the Shelby American Team how they won Le Mans in 1966*



> The 24 Hour of Le Mans remains a car manufacturer’s validation they are the best in the world. In 1966 Ford Motor Company finished 1-2-3 in their Ford GT’s, driven by one of the most successful car manufacturer’s in the world and the fortitude of its leader, Henry Ford II.But success did not come easily and Ford reached out to their racing partner, Carroll Shelby to conquer the European races. On a cold and drizzly day in December 1964 a banged up and filthy Ford GT sat outside Shelby American on Princeton Avenue in Venice, CA. Shelby had eight weeks to get it ready for Daytona. It took another year, 1966, for Ford and Shelby American to stage the dramatic 1-2-3 Ford GT 24 Hour of Le Mans finish with the Shelby American Team Ford GT’s in first and second at the checkered flag after a grueling 24 hours. This is the story of some of the Shelby American employees and team crew members who kept the Ford GT’s moving forward at such an astonishing pace. This video, of the Ken Miles/Denny Hulme Ford GT P/1015, is a tribute to Ken Miles for all of his incredible accomplishments for Shelby American and Ford Motor Company as Ford returns to the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 2016.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ Almost ready for the road ?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Exactly one year passed between the first secret shakedown test of the Ford GT race car at Calabogie Motorsports Park and Ford Chip Ganassi Racing's IMSA team’s final test before the Le Mans 24 Hours. It was an eventful 365 days filled with challenges and podiums that will culminate at the Circuit de la Sarthe.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LM24: Dixon's Le Mans dreams coming true*










http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/130621-lm24-dixon-s-le-mans-dreams-coming-true



> Annual Le Mans debuts are the norm for the great 24-hour race, but few newcomers bring the kind of pedigree that Ford Chip Ganassi Racing's Scott Dixon has to offer. The four-time, defending Verizon Indy Car Series champion scored his first overall Rolex 24 at Daytona win in 2006, earned a second in 2015 and, if that wasn't enough, the New Zealander added his name to the list of legends by winning the Indy 500 in 2008.
> 
> Sixteen years into his peerless open-wheel career, the Kiwi has finally found the right circumstances to achieve one of the few remaining items on his bucket list by racing at Le Mans as Ford returns on the 50th anniversary of its first with the GT40 in 1966.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> ^^^ Almost ready for the road ?


closer


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing*

Andrea Robertson Driver / Team Owner


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Billy Johnson Interview*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Corvette’s Magnussen accuses Ford of sandbagging to gain performance*

and so it begins.... 










http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/ne...f-sandbagging-to-gain-performance-782033/?s=1



> Corvette Racing driver Jan Magnussen believes that Le Mans 24 Hours rival Ford has been sandbagging ahead of the French sportscar classic to gain as much as possible from the Balance of Performance rules.
> 
> Speaking on Monday at scrutineering, Motorsport.com asked Magnussen if he believed Ford had been sandbagging with its new GT contender. “I’m 100 percent sure that’s what they’ve been doing,” he replied.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016 Ford Garage*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Simeone Foundation Museum Philadelphia, Pa Celebrating Le Mans 50th*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Robertson Racing*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Return: Chapter 4 The Driver's Perspective*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hand: “A Win Would Be Huge For Ford”*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/hand-a-win-would-be-huge-for-ford/



> Joey Hand returns to Circuit de la Sarthe for his second appearance in the 24 Hours of Le Mans as part of the powerhouse entry from Ford Chip Ganassi Racing that is fielding four of the debuting Ford GTs in this weekend’s 84th running of the twice-around-the-clock race.
> 
> Hand is one of two Americans on the Ford GT program at Le Mans with fellow Californian Billy Johnson, who will co-drive the No. 66 entry with Olivier Pla and Stefan Muecke.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Racing Simulator*






http://performance.ford.com/series/...repare-for-le-mans-in-ford-performance-r.html



> In May 2014, Ford Performance opened the doors to the Ford Technical Support Center in Concord, N.C. Built to support its racing program, the Technical Center immediately became a crucial piece of Ford’s global racing programs.
> 
> The centerpiece of the building is a full-motion platform simulator that allows Ford Performance drivers and teams to optimize their setups for individual track configurations and for drivers to practice driving a track ahead of an upcoming race weekend.
> 
> “You want the driver to believe they are driving the real car," said Mark Rushbrook, Ford Performance motorsports engineering manager. "We’re able to use the simulator to do driver training at some of the tracks we don’t get to very often, like Le Mans.”


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LEGO Ford GT at Le Mans*












http://performance.ford.com/series/...d-gt-race-car-goes-on-display-in-le-mans.html



> Taking three weeks, 40,000 bricks, and a whole lot of patience -- it’s the LEGO version of the Ford GT race car that will be raced at the Le Mans 24 Hours.
> 
> A third the size of the real thing, the LEGO version will go on display at Circuit de la Sarthe, in France, on 18-19 June, alongside a model of the classic Ford GT40 -- a reminder that it is 50 years since that car scored a historic 1-2-3 at the legendary race track.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Roush Yates Engines - Doug Yates*



> "Everybody in this company loves to win races, that's what we're here for." - Doug Yates


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LM24: Ford GT40 Stories - Dan Gurney*






http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoints/item/130835-lm24-ford-gt40-stories-dan-gurney



> Dan Gurney made his first start at Le Mans in 1958, and by the time he joined the Ford GT40 program, the great American had grown accustomed to packing up and leaving the circuit long before the race was over. Prior to Ford, seven out of Gurney's eight trips to Le Mans ended prematurely, and he and co-driver Jerry Grant weren't immune from reliability issues on their GT40 debut in 1966. By 1967, and with a new approach in mind, Gurney and fellow great A.J. Foyt took their Ford to victory – the second consecutive win for the brand at Le Mans - and thanks to Dan's cheeky sense of humor, the tradition of spraying champagne from the podium was born that day.
> 
> On taking lessons from Le Mans driver/entrant Briggs Cunningham to Ford: "Well, I will tell you, after eight or nine times, I realized that I could drive pretty fast, and it was faster than Briggs Cunningham could drive, but Cunningham used to finish ahead of me every single time. And I thought to myself, dang bust it, that is trying to tell me something. At that time, it was much more of an endurance race than a race. Briggs could do a very good job of not beating up on the car. I had adopted the Briggs Cunningham method of running at Le Mans. In the end, you have to decide whether you a driver that wants to beat your teammate by going fast, or collaborate and try and win the race. I was in a transitional stage at that time."
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance*

Dirk Müller put down the session's fastest lap in the final moments of the 1st of 3 qualifying rounds at 3:51.185 in the #68 Ford GT to pace the GTE class


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016 First session of qualifying*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Inside the Ford Garages with Joey Hand*



> Take a tour of Ford's garage with driver Joey Hand on its return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans and get a look at what the fans see and all of the areas hidden away from the public.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Larry Holt Responds to the sandbagging allegations*










http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/fighting-talk-from-ford-on-sandbagging-allegations-788902/?s=1



> Larry Holt, the Vice-President of Multimatic - the company which was instrumental in bringing the Blue Oval back to top-level endurance racing, and which was a cornerstone in designing and building the new car - declared that Ford’s competitors were "whining and moaning."
> 
> “What you saw last night was absolute getting a bunch of guys, two major OEMs in a Ford/Ferrari battle," said Holt. "That’s what everybody wants to see:Ferrari and Ford hammering it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Claims Historic GTE-Pro Pole Sweep at Le Mans*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-claims-historic-gte-pro-pole-sweep-at-le-mans/



> Ford has claimed class pole for the 84th running of the 24 Hours of Le Mans, with the American manufacturer taking four of the top five positions in the GTE-Pro category in its Le Mans return.
> 
> Dirk Mueller led a Ford GT 1-2, with the German ace taking his Ford Chip Ganassi Racing entry to a best lap of 3:51.185 in the final moments of Wednesday’s qualifying session.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Westbrook*



> Get a look at the new Ford GT racecar, inside and out, with Chip Ganassi Racing driver Richard Westbrook.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Follow the Ford GT's at Le Mans*

Reminder






Ford Performance Viewer Guide (.pdf) - http://performance.ford.com/content...news/2016/06/Ford Le Mans guide_DOWNLOAD .pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Return: Chapter 5 (The Road to Le Mans) Ford GT Documentary*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*LM24: Ford takes BoP changes in stride*










http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/130912-lm24-ford-takes-bop-changes-in-stride



> The pole-winning Ford Chip Ganassi Racing GTE-Pro team has taken the pre-race Balance of Performance changes aimed at slowing its fleet of Ford GTs in stride.
> 
> The four GTs have taken on extra weight and lost turbo boost for the 24 Hours of Le Mans after qualifying P1-2-4-5. Those changes, along with penalties to the rapid turbo Ferrari 488s, and breaks for the slow Aston Martin V8 Vantages and Corvette C7.Rs, should reduce the sizeable 3.7-second gap that separated turbos from non-turbos.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Scott Dixon Interview*



> "I can't wait for the race; it's going to be an awesome experience"


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016 - GT Driver Introduction Dinner*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Garage Tour with Harry Tincknell*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chassis: GT40P/1057*



> One of 31 GT40s built to street specification, this example was dispatched Shelby American for retail along with six other examples. Its first owner was Nick Nero from Kansas City, Missouri. In his and subsequent ownership, chassis 1057 was used as a daily driver for almost a decade. Crucially, it has remained as one of very few GT40s never converted to competition specification. After spending several years in storage, it was acquired by GT40 restorer Robert Ash. He restored the car while retaining original components wherever possible. The next custodian acquired the car in 1991 and like the previous owners has used it on the road extensively. After a 25-year ownership, he has now consigned the car to the 2016 RM Sotheby's Monterey Sale.


http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/chassis/2909/Ford-GT40-GT40P-1057.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016 - Live onboard, garage cams*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*TheHenryFord - 1967 Mark IV*



> Few auto racing efforts were as ambitious as Ford’s quest to beat Ferrari at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, the world’s most important sports car race, in the 1960s. Ford’s dedication paid off, first in 1966 when GT40s finished 1-2-3 at the French endurance race, and then again in 1967 with an all-American victory by drivers Dan Gurney and A.J. Foyt in the Ford Mark IV. Fifty years later, we look at the Mark IV – and Ford’s long road to glory at Le Mans.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New Production GT and Robertson Racing GT at Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford, Ferrari Rivalry Reignited at Le Mans*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-versus-ferrari-at-le-mans-part-deux/



> Nearly 50 years after Ford and Ferrari last clashed for 24 Hours of Le Mans supremacy, the Blue Oval and Prancing Horse will battle once again at Circuit de la Sarthe for victory in the world’s greatest sports car race.
> 
> A formidable force of four Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs will go head-to-head with several factory-supported Ferrari 488s in the ultra-competitive GTE-Pro category.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 360 Onboard*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*

Awesome shots by Ford Performance Photographer Drew Gibson, but i'm disappointed that he dosen't have that many shots of the Robertson Racing GT that's in attendance, only two shots and they've been background shots.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Liquid Gray Production GT at Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*1966 Le Mans - Rediscovered Footage*

First time seeing this classic footage of the '66 race, good stuff...:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my shots at the family shop


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*#68 GT Wins the GTE Pro class at Le Mans 2016*

Awesome! Big congrats to ford, roush yates engines, Multimatic, drivers and the team...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*

#68 GT Onboard Racing 






#68 GT Onboard Final 90 minutes


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Performance - Le Mans 2016*






http://performance.ford.com/series/ford-gt/news/articles/2016/06/ford-wins-le-mans--.html



> “This is an historic moment for the Ford Motor Company,” said Bill Ford, executive chairman, Ford Motor Company. “We dared to dream that we could return to Le Mans, 50 years after the incredible 1966 win, and take on the toughest competition in the world. The pride we all felt when the Ford GT crossed the line at Le Mans is indescribable. The team that designed, built and raced the Ford GT has worked tirelessly to bring us to this result and I am proud of each and every one of them. The Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team demonstrated the spirit of Ford, that of innovation, determination and true teamwork. We cherish our history and heritage, but today we made history again and I couldn't be more proud.”
> 
> First unveiled to the media at Le Mans last year, the Ford GT’s Le Mans victory comes 395 days after the car turned a wheel for the first time on May 20, 2015, at Calabogie Motorsports Park in Canada. A Herculean effort from the Ford Chip Ganassi team has transformed the car into a Le Mans winner in just over one year.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Continental Tire IMSA Spotlight: Dirk Müller*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/continental-tire-imsa-spotlight-dirk-mueller/



> Now that it has been a few days since your big win at Le Mans. What are your thoughts on the historic nature of your achievement ?
> 
> “I realize that it is a huge victory. Two days later its still a little surreal. You ask yourself if it’s really real or if it’s just a dream, but it’s real!
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

This is the closest I'll ever get to one.










I wear it all the time, especially to car shows. 

https://www.blipshift.com/products/enzo-who

100th page!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Cool shirt


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Alzen Racing Ford GT GT3*

Newly built GT3 car for technical education as you can see the passenger seat, basically for learning/testing.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Petersen Automotive Museum - Triumph, Tragedy and a Photo Finish at Le Mans*

Excellent Documentary






http://petersen.org/8-meters-triumph-tragedy-photo-finish-le-mans/



> In a war fought by titans of industry – one from Michigan, the other from Maranello – on the roads of rural France, the battle for sports car supremacy came to a head in 1966 when three of Ford Motor Company’s GT40s beat Ferrari at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in the closest endurance racing finish of all time. Exactly half a century later, “8 Meters,” a new documentary produced by Kahn Media, explores what really happened on those final, fateful laps.
> 
> In 1966, three Ford GT40 race cars crossed the finish line at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in a photo finish, with the black and silver car driven by Bruce McLaren and Chris Amon neck-and-neck with the blue car driven by Ken Miles and Denis Hulme, handing Ford and America its first victory at the most famous endurance race in the world. Yet moments later, amid mass confusion from the crowd and the drivers themselves, officials led McLaren and Amon to a makeshift podium to claim victory, while Miles – who had already won Daytona and Sebring that year – lost his shot at the Triple Crown of Endurance racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

From last weekend at the track.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dirk Müller driving the #66 GT at Goodwood Festival of Speed 2016*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood for the Festival of Speed 2016 - Robertson Racing*



> This Ford GT Is The Ultimate Motorsport Love Story
> 
> David and Andrea Robertson had rocky beginnings to their endurance racing career aboard the 2006 Ford GT GTE. Originally not officially vetted to compete by Ford, they elected to ignore them, taking part in the ALMS anyway. Four years passed and in 2011 they got the opportunity to take GT to the ultimate all day all night motor race. The 24 Heures du Mans.
> 
> ...


https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/event...d/2016/6/meet-the-ford-gt-that-grants-wishes/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood Festival of Speed 2016 - Tom Shaxson Photography*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Race Program Extended Through 2019 Season*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...ace-program-extended-through-2019-season.html



> Ford GT race program to be extended a minimum of three more seasons in IMSA and WEC
> 
> Race program helping Ford Motor Company develop technology such as EcoBoost engines, advanced aerodynamics and lightweight materials
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA - Six Hours of the Glen Sunday July 3 10am ET on FS1*

First IMSA pole for Ford GT! Richard Westbrook drove the #67 Ford GT to a 1:41.301 lap for p1 in the Sahlen's Six Hours of Watkins Glen.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT's with 1-2 Finish at the Sahlen’s Six Hours of The Glen*

Sorry, been slacking on the thread






http://performance.ford.com/series/...a-row-for-ford-gt-with-1-2-finish-at-sah.html



> WATKINS GLEN, N.Y. -- The Ford GT is on a winning streak. Ford Chip Ganassi Racing earned its second double-podium in a row as the No. 67 Ford GT duo of Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe cruised to victory lane for the second time together, this time at the Sahlen’s Six Hours of The Glen, while teammates Joey Hand and Dirk Müller backed up their win at the Le Mans 24 Hours with a runner-up finish.
> 
> Westbrook, who handled all driving duties Friday and Saturday while Briscoe went home for the surprise birth of daughter Blake James, put the No. 67 on pole with a track-record crushing 1:41.301, then, incredibly, set that bar even higher on race day.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Hit With BoP Changes after Watkins Glen*










http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/imsa-makes-gtlm-gtd-bop-changes-ahead-of-ctmp/



> IMSA has made Balance of Performance adjustments to the GT Le Mans and GT Daytona classes ahead of this weekend’s Mobil 1 Sportscar Grand Prix at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park.
> 
> In an unprecedented move, the sanctioning body has issued BoP changes past its seven-day pre-event deadline given to teams, in the wake of “extraordinary circumstances” based on last weekend’s Sahlen’s Six Hours of The Glen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Westbrook Blog: Two On The Bounce & Three At The Glen*










http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...-two-on-the-bounce-and-three-at-the-glen.html



> The past month has been pretty memorable upon reflection. I’m in Charlotte right now, waiting to get stuck into some simulation work at Ford Performance’s centre here.
> 
> Last weekend at Watkins Glen was just a dream. We worked hard all weekend, and it was a bit like being back in Carrera Cup for me as for the most part I was without a team-mate, I didn’t have Ryan to work with until Sunday, which was strange. He had to depart early on Friday and high tail it to Connecticut for the birth of his daughter, Blake. Congrats guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing these run this weekend.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Looking forward to seeing these run this weekend.


Cool.. should be an interesting race this weekend, have fun and take some pics. I'm planning on driving down to vir in august to see them in action, can't wait.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans 2016: An American’s First Perspective by Scott Black*










http://txgarage.com/2016/07/le-mans-an-americans-first-perspective/



> Le Mans, the greatest test of man and machine. The most important sports car race in the world. With these high accolades, how could the race possibly live up to its reputation?
> 
> Those thoughts seeped through my mind when I boarded American Airlines Flight #48 to Paris in June. The initial excitement from Ford’s 2015 announcement to return to the storied venue had been tempered by a fear of potential disappointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Jan Magnussen targets Ford after BoP changes*










http://www.motorsport.com/imsa/news...ar-targets-ford-after-bop-changes-796894/?s=1



> In his latest column for Motorsport.com, Corvette Racing's Jan Magnussen explains the Balance of Performance changes in the IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Series after Ford’s recent successes.
> 
> The Balance of Performance changes invoked for this weekend at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park will certainly provide some welcome relief after last weekend at Watkins Glen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT's at CTMP this weekend*

Tune in tomorrow at 11am ET on FS1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT Qualifies P2 and P3 for the Mobil 1 SportsCar Grand Prix at CTMP*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...-p2---p3-at-mobil-1-sportscar-grand-prix.html



> FORD GT STARTING POSITIONS
> P2 66 Ford GT (Joey Hand/*Dirk Müller)
> P3 67 Ford GT (*Richard Westbrook/Ryan Briscoe)
> *Driver qualified
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Top Gear Video - Le Mans 2016*

http://www.topgear.com/videos/le-mans-2016/video-relive-fords-epic-2016-le-mans-24hr-win


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

At the family shop getting ready to do some track prep work on the GT3 car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mobil 1 SportsCar Grand Prix*

Live on IMSA.TV #66 Ford GT in-car - http://imsatv.imsa.com/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Wins Third Straight GTLM*

Big win today for ford! Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe drove the #67 Ford GT to a 1st place finish :beer:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Celebrates 24H Le Mans Victory at World Headquarters*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...--ford-performance-present-le-mans-24-ho.html



> DEARBORN, Mich. -- The champagne has long since stopped flowing at the Le Mans 24 Hours, but there was still one thing left to do for Ford Chip Ganassi Racing. On Tuesday, they checked that box.
> 
> Drivers Joey Hand (US), Dirk Müller (GER), Sébastien Bourdais (FRA) and team owner Chip Ganassi joined Ford Performance executives to present the winners’ trophy to Ford Motor Company employees on Tuesday at Ford’s Product Development Center, while third-place finishers Ryan Briscoe (AUS) and Richard Westbrook (GB) joined them for a formal presentation with Ford executives, question-and-answer sessions and autograph signing near Ford’s global world headquarters.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood Festival of Speed 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*24H Le Mans Victory Celebration at Ford World Headquarters*

Bill Ford gave the drivers custom Louis Moinet GT watches


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*New GT Wind Tunnel Testing*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

If anyone missed the race at mosport last weekend, here's the full race broadcast


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*An original painting on canvas to celebrate the GT's 50th anniversary Win at Le Mans by Tim Skett*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood Festival of Speed 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT40 P/1046 at Lime Rock*

Good Read

http://shootfordetails.com/2016/07/1966-no-2-ford-gt40-mkii-a-p1046/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Le Mans heritage club - GT40 P/1046 awarded best of show*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

At the family shop working on the GT3 car


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

from Road America Vintage weekend in Elkhart lake, Wi





Yes they use it!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Having some fun at Le Mans Classic 2016*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford World Headquarters in 1967 after the Le Mans victory*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*FIA WEC - 6 Hours of Nürburgring this weekend*

Info about how to download the app for the race - http://www.fiawec.com/app.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMSA WeatherTech Northeast Grand Prix at Lime Rock this weekend*










http://www.imsa.com/news/072016/for...y-gtlm-return-lime-rock-park-imsa-weathertech



> The GT Le Mans (GTLM) class of the IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship returns to scenic Lime Rock Park near Lakeville, Connecticut, for Saturday’s IMSA WeatherTech Northeast Grand Prix. The race will be televised live on FOX, with the three-hour program beginning at 3 p.m. ET.
> 
> This will be the first race for America’s premier GT division at the 1.5-mile circuit since 2013 – when the class competed as part of the American Le Mans Series presented by Tequila Patrón – and first as part of the WeatherTech Championship.
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Is anyone else going to Lime Rock to see these things in the flesh?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Garen Nicoghosian talks about the 2017 Heritage Edition Ford GT*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SPF GT40 at Summit Point Shenandoah Circuit*


----------



## hybridhondahatch (Jun 23, 2003)

From the Pittsburgh vintage Grand Prix last week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe in the #67 GT on pole for GTLM at Lime Rock today*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...tbrook-earn-second-imsa-weathertech-pole.html



> LAKEVILLE, Conn. -- Richard Westbrook didn’t expect to be on the pole with the No. 67 Ford GT. He envisioned a second-row start as the best-case scenario. Instead, “Westy” will start from p1 for the second time this season at Saturday’s Northeast Grand Prix at Lime Rock Park.
> 
> Westbrook struggled to put together a clean lap around the 1.5-mile track known as the Bull Ring for its short distance, losing time in the chicane where tire debris had collected early in qualifying, partly due to the hottest temperatures the series has seen all year.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Race Day at Lime Rock!*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*The WEC team getting ready for the 6 Hours of Nürburgring this weekend*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Been watching the lime rock race on Fox but here's the IMSA.tv link for #66 and #67 Ford GT In-Car - http://imsatv.imsa.com/

The in-car link seems to be working better now, was having trouble earlier with imsa site


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Stefan Mücke and Olivier Pla will start 6 Hours of Nürburgring on front row*










http://performance.ford.com/series/...art-6-hours-of-nuerburgring-on-front-row.html



> NÜRBURGRING, Germany -- The No. 66 Ford GT will start Round 4 of the FIA World Endurance Championship from the front row of the grid after Stefan Mücke and Olivier Pla took a storming second place in today’s thrilling qualifying session at the Nürburgring in Germany.
> 
> Qualifying took place in rapidly changing weather conditions. Both of the Ford Chip Ganassi Racing Ford GTs started the session on wet weather tyres and both picked the right moment to make the switch to slick tyres.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*A Ford Film - This Time Tomorrow*

Excellent footage of the '66 Le Mans


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*FIA WEC - 6 Hours of Nürburgring*

#66 GT running a good pace so far with under 2hrs to go, but not so good for the #67 GT with a fuel fire in the pits


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Third Place Win at Lime Rock*

Congrats to corvette with their 100th win, they ran real strong all race. 










http://performance.ford.com/series/...-continues-global-podium-streak-with-thi.html



> LAKEVILLE, Conn. – The Ford GT has now made the podium at every race it’s attempted – globally – since Laguna Seca in May.
> 
> Co-drivers Richard Westbrook and Ryan Briscoe were a threat to win the Northeast Grand Prix at Lime Rock Park late in the race, but drove the No. 67 to a third-place finish to extend Ford Chip Ganassi Racing’s global podium streak to six. Its sister car, the No. 66, finished a hard-fought fifth in GTLM thanks to drivers Joey Hand and Dirk Müller.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford GT's Tough Battle at the 6 Hours of Nürburgring*

They had the third place podium spot but Stefan Mücke was handed a drive through penalty for unlatching his harness belts before the car came to a complete stop in the pits 










http://performance.ford.com/series/...tles-through-tough-trip-to-nuerburgring-.html



> NÜRBURGRING, Germany – The Ford Chip Ganassi Racing team had a tough weekend at the Nürburgring and ultimately had to settle for fourth place for the No. 66 Ford GT of Stefan Mücke and Olivier Pla and seventh for the No. 67 car of Marino Franchitti, Andy Priaulx and Harry Tincknell.
> 
> “Today wasn’t our day,” said Ford Performance global director, Dave Pericak. “We had good speed in our cars but due to various circumstances it didn’t work out for us. We look forward now to the next five races where we expect to be in a position to contend and win races.”
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ford Planning Four-Car 24H Le Mans Effort Through 2019*










http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-planning-four-car-24h-le-mans-effort-through-2019/



> Ford is poised to continue its four-car factory GTE-Pro effort at the 24 Hours of Le Mans through 2019, as part of the recently announced two-year extension of its FIA World Endurance Championship and IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship programs.
> 
> Ford Performance global director Dave Pericak confirmed to Sportscar365 plans to again submit four entry requests, in what would be an identical program seen this year with Ford Chip Ganassi Racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Goodwood FOS 2016*


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

The two replicas from our C&C finally parked next to each other.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi track addict. You were spamming the heck out of this thread with FGT news and nothing now since the allocation. Did you not get one?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MHNCO said:


> Hi track addict. You were spamming the heck out of this thread with FGT news and nothing now since the allocation. Did you not get one?


I was never getting one, but someone in the family received an allocation 


Fun driving with Dean Martin at VIR


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

MG's are tiny


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## JohnMKeil (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: Ford Watches*

Hi Chris,

If you wouldn't mind, would you let me know where you attained these photos? I worked with Mr. Ford to design and have them made (which I'm quite proud of). If there's other images, I'd love to have them.

Appreciate it,
John Keil




rq1trackaddict said:


> Bill Ford gave the drivers custom Louis Moinet GT watches


----------



## E365 (Dec 3, 2013)

Motor Trend has a new GT at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. 

https://instagram.com/p/BNiKVk4A0_N/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

recent weekend at VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Friends


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

M2K setting the bar even higher


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mixican said:


> M2K setting the bar even higher


Yup


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Load up


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

Man I love me some gt40's

Why do the kit cars cost sooooo dang much :banghead:


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

Found this one in LA last week:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Pops entered the burnout contest at Carlisle Ford Nationals in his GT last week 

Some good video of it, turn the sound up :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Our SVRA race weekend at COTA with the GT3


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

More shots from our race weekend at COTA


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Racing the GT3 in the Heacock Gold Cup Classic at VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

#whipplewednesday

When we installed the whipple on the Tungsten GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Rippin on the GT3 at VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New GT was delivered today at the family shop


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

You're going to have a give us something to read along with these pictures. Go out and take it for spin. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

JustinCSVT said:


> You're going to have a give us something to read along with these pictures. Go out and take it for spin. :laugh:


Yup, gonna have do some in-car GoPro


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Plate is on..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Plate is on..


Wow, beautiful car! Congrats to your dad on the new vehicle. Will this be making an appearance at a local C&C event in the coming weeks?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, beautiful car! Congrats to your dad on the new vehicle. Will this be making an appearance at a local C&C event in the coming weeks?


Yup, you'll be seeing it often. Probably this saturday at west chester or doyelstown


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New GT at idle while unloading


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*GT3*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


so you guys brought it to cars and coffee. ive never seen a car draw such a crowd at cars and coffee :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> so you guys brought it to cars and coffee. ive never seen a car draw such a crowd at cars and coffee :laugh:


Yeah it was nuts. Some dude almost hit the GT with his car while trying to get some video of it


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some production pics of dave's Riviera Blue GT


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Aside from the Blue, the 2017 GT looks great in white imo:


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

P2161 back together and on the road this morning after 2 years. It was magic!


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MHNCO said:


>


Lordamercy I hope I see/hear your car in real life some time!


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Early a.m. weekends north & west metro I will be out and about until first snowfall


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

MHNCO said:


> Early a.m. weekends north & west metro I will be out and about until first snowfall


Any more details about the car?


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

Superformance 2161 all alloy 302 solid lifter 450hp 1924lbs


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

That tunnel 

How come it sounds like its breaking up so much in the video with the Fiat 500? Just bad video quality?


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)

A cam with narrow lobe centers makes it not so happy just putting along at low RPMs and it's also extremely loud which makes it sound even more cross on a mic.


----------



## MHNCO (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

It's been awhile


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some autocross in the new GT. Also had it at VIR on the full course, crazy handling car..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Pops and I are doing motor and trans swap on the GT3, getting ready for the upcoming SVRA race season


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Great updates! Been missing these :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


Cruisin


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

VIR April 1966

http://www.virhistory.com/vir/66-apr/el-6604/el-6604.htm


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

rq1, thanks for posting. Old photos are :thumbup: New photos are :thumbup: That's some amazing hardware you have there. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Pace driving the full course at VIR


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Warm weather is coming soon for us east coast folks


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Pops and I are doing motor and trans swap on the GT3, getting ready for the upcoming SVRA race season


Ignorant question perhaps, but is that an AC compressor running off the final drive? 
If so, why? Packaging limitations? I didn't know racecars kept the AC...?

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

drecian said:


> Ignorant question perhaps, but is that an AC compressor running off the final drive?
> If so, why? Packaging limitations? I didn't know racecars kept the AC...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


Not at all. Yes that's the ac running off of the final drive. It's somewhat of an efficient way to run ac on this car if needed without hurting the car, but rarely gets used.

It's definitely unusual for modern race cars but not for the older GT3 spec cars such as this one.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New motor and trans in..


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

chassis #1018 onboard at Donington



> This ex-Shelby American Ford GT40, chassis #1018, is a special machine and one of very few GT40's competeting in historic racing today that is a truly original car. Its lack of race history in period left it in great shape for a contemporary racing career that has scooped a win and multiple podiums at Goodwood and similar such blue ribbon historic race events. I've been lucky enough to have contributed to one of those from behind the wheel, and in doing so recorded the fastest ever lap by a GT40 at Goodwood.
> 
> This car is prepared to perfection by Dean Lanzante's equipe in the UK and it is thanks to their quality that it has become a great work horse for it's owner and I to dig deep into some advance driver training. This film features perhaps the sixth or seventh such day we've done in the past year and a half and, in that time, the car's owner has leapfrogged his way from the latter half of the grid into the top six on a regular basis. He even finds himself rubbing door handles with the pros occasionally too, often coming out on top.
> 
> I take little credit for this because he has been the dream pupil: making sure never to let too much time pass between outings, always arriving well rested and focused, and never afraid to invest in all the right tools for the job. It's certainly made my job an awful lot easier and we've had great fun in the process. I hope this film gives you a little snapshot into how a typical coaching day looks, and some sense of the extraordinary driving experience that is hustling a fifty year old GT40 around a race track


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Gulf Wyer GT40 at Monza 1968


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Camera car for the upcoming Ford vs Ferrari movie


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Le Mans 1965


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Finished up the new motor/trans install and ready for Road Atlanta SVRA in two weeks


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Loading up for Road Atlanta


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*M2K Motorsports hits 300 MPH*






MoTec data shift points


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*SVRA Road Atlanta 2019*

Pops racing at Road Atlanta this weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Friends doing maintenance work on their Matech GT1


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

First piece of our Ford GT track car build showed up. We're gonna start the build after this season into next winter


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Old shot of when visiting Robertson Racing


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome stuff.

What's the Aluminator going in? Is it common to run a modern GT with a NA V8 instead of supercharged V8?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> Awesome stuff.
> 
> What's the Aluminator going in? Is it common to run a modern GT with a NA V8 instead of supercharged V8?


Yes all of the GT1, GT2, and GT3 (based off of the '05-'06 GT Chassis) Ford GT race car platforms run NA V8s such as this one above and the Roush Yates cammer V8s non supercharged.

Super light framed chassis with this engine platform is ideal.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ damn. That's a nice Friday morning view  ic:

Still have never seen one in person


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

evosky said:


> ^ damn. That's a nice Friday morning view  ic:
> 
> Still have never seen one in person


This one will be at the CF Charities show at the Wells Fargo center in Philly Sunday June 2nd if you wanted to make the drive up - https://cfcharities.org/2019-fueling-bright-futures-super-car-show/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Unloading at VIR for a three day event on the full course and testing the new GT out


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

CF Charities 2018 event in Philly 










This years event is coming up fast, Sunday June 2nd in Philly near the stadiums - https://cfcharities.org/2019-fueling-bright-futures-super-car-show/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice drawings by @artticle5 on instagram


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

ic: @sianloyson


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

at the Top Gear Imports meet up


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Spa


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Is that taken at Oakes Detail?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Is that taken at Oakes Detail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup, photo taken by dave tormey


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

New GT delivered at Rob Ida's shop in jersey. Having a look over for possible improvement on the intercooler charge side and maintenance overview.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

I love these under-the-skin pics. Great to see the engineering guts. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

P/1067 currently in progress of restoration at Canepa 










This is the GT40 I posted about years ago that was found buried in a garage

https://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2...yvebaUSS4EEpcKEy7pbrBwNUIGgP0K17QJdYx4njD1J-8


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Carlisle Ford Nationals coming up, May 31st - June 2nd

Shot from last years event when we drove autocross in the new GT


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

2009 Matech Prototype will be at Carlisle Ford Nationals this year. This car dosen't make many appearances, so come check it out.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Matech prototype GT almost ready for Carlisle Ford Nationals next weekend


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Yup, photo taken by dave tormey


Cool, good guys there. Had some work done on our jeep there. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Working on Mad Croc, getting ready for NJMP next weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Andy rippin on his GT at Carlisle Ford Nationals autocross event


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Few photos of when working on the Matech prototype


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/28808...20-ford-gt-mk-ii-is-here-for-your-lap-records


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Walk around with Larry Holt


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry Metcalfe reviews a 2005:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Installed new aero kit on Mad Croc


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Our friends from up north


----------

